# Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> Tensions are always running high in the aftermath of WrestleMania, but no rivalry has intensified in the wake of this year’s Show of Shows like the one between Randy Orton and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins. Before these allies-turned-nemeses vie for sports-entertainment’s grandest prize in two weeks at Extreme Rules, they’ll first head to London, England, for a special edition of Raw. What lies in store when Monday’s hottest show rolls through the iconic O2 Arena? WWE.com has some ideas.











> It’s never wise to mess with a venomous snake, but Seth Rollins did just that when he Curb Stomped Randy Orton moments after The Viper earned the right to challenge The Architect for the WWE World Heavyweight Champion at Extreme Rules. No doubt seething after that underhanded attack, The Viper has no doubt spent the better part of this week — and WWE’s ongoing European tour — devising new ways to torment the so-called “Future of WWE.”
> 
> Will Orton launch a sneak attack of his own, ambushing Rollins at the O2 Arena? Or can Rollins continue to hide behind J&J Security and the rest of The Authority for the next two weeks in the lead-up to Extreme Rules? Expect a confrontation between Orton and Rollins once Raw goes on the air.











> Standing by his decision to be a fighting champion, John Cena continues to offer United States Championship opportunities to any game Superstars through his “U.S. Open” challenge, and has turned back Dean Ambrose and Stardust since winning the star-spangled prize from Rusev at WrestleMania.
> 
> It’s valiant to see The Champ represent the United States of America in this manner, but each week, Cena runs the risk of losing his hard-earned title before his Extreme Rules rematch with The Super Athlete even takes place. With his take-all-challengers attitude each week, is Cena running a major risk? Should he instead focus his attention on the forthcoming battle with Rusev instead of weekly, random opponents? Will Cena even make it to Extreme Rules with his title reign intact? For this week, that all depends on who answers Cena’s open challenge in the U.K.












> Thanks so some tactful persuasion by several opportunistic Divas, Kane decreed last week that a Divas Battle Royal would be held on Raw in London to determine the new No. 1 contender to Nikki Bella’s Divas Title — despite the fact that Naomi has more than warned that right in the wake of WrestleMania.
> 
> Now, with virtually every Diva on the roster battling it out this Monday, the field is wide open. Will Paige or Naomi re-enter the Divas Title picture? Could Summer Rae pave the way for her inaugural reign with the butterfly-emblazoned prize? Or will yet another Diva score their first title opportunity?











> Casting aside all of the good will he’s earned with the WWE Universe over the years, Sheamus has now focused his attention on exterminating “insects” like Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, and not even a defeat to the smaller Superstars in SmackDown’s six-man main event has likely detered The Celtic Warrior in his anti-underdog quest.
> 
> Will the Irish aggressor go unchecked on Raw, or might someone emerge to knock the mohawk off his head? If so, who will stand up to Sheamus?











> Damien Mizdow is ready for his close-up.
> 
> After The Miz invited his “The Marine 4: Moving Target” co-star Summer Rae to the set of “Miz TV” on SmackDown, Mizdow confronted his former employer and gave the so-called “A-lister” something he should have given him a long time ago: A sock in the Moneymaker’s jaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just beautiful- Im very excited, hopefully ill be on tv, but I wont be one of them people who waves at the camera... Ill just chant louder!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Should be interesting for the crowd reaction alone <insert popcorn gif here>

Hmm, we need a pop-corn gif :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Addychu said:


> Just beautiful- Im very excited, hopefully ill be on tv, but I wont be one of them people who waves at the camera... Ill just chant louder!


Have fun, Addychu! I'll look for you. After all, it's England. I should be able to spot you. How many pale people could possibly be there?


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hopefully a heel diva wins the battle royal. Solidify their role as a heel by coming from behind and eliminating Paige at the end to win.

I can't see another Rusev v Cena match for Extreme Rules, so hopefully a new star defeats him in the UK and sets up a triple threat at the PPV.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Barrett as a face for the night!

Hoping for a debut for Finn, that would be awesome.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Have fun, Addychu! I'll look for you. After all, it's England. I should be able to spot you. How many pale people could possibly be there?


Well and who else has pink hair and will have a #teampale sign aye!
Thank you, I will do! ;] Ill be near the ramp on the right hand side near the front somewhere.




seannnn said:


> Barrett as a face for the night!
> 
> Hoping for a debut for Finn, that would be awesome.


Me too, I frikkin love him, be amazing hearing that music and seeing him!


----------



## ajktco (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll be there too!! Can not wait. Think I'm 6 rows from the front at ring side. Thinking of making a sign that either says #vinceforprimeminister or all aboad the banter bus

Should be an eventful evening and an atmospheric one too 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

2nd row from the ring baby.

Going to be amazing, looking forward to some great chants and being part of an insane crowd.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*They will try to quick edit out the good crowd reactions and chants before it airs here. And put in huge fake pops for Reigns and mega boos for the heels, I hope not. England crowds are great.

Neville should accept the Cena challenge. And win. Cancel the Rusev match at ER in the process because NOBODY wants to see it again.

Paige or Naomi or Emma to win the Battle Royal I hope. I wanna see a Charlotte debut though.
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *They will try to quick edit out the good crowd reactions and chants before it airs here. And put in huge fake pops for Reigns and mega boos for the heels, I hope not. England crowds are great.
> 
> Neville should accept the Cena challenge. And win. Cancel the Rusev match at ER in the process because NOBODY wants to see it again.
> 
> ...


*
Last time they went, most of the reactions weren't edited, and they haven't been editing Reigns' reactions on Smackdown, so I doubt it unless it's completely malicious like the Divas chants from the RAW after Mania.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm sure we will get reports from those at the show live and we will know if they are going to be piping in reactions. I wouldn't put it past the WWE to do so but I don't think they will.

I like the midcard. Though to me it's always been the best part of the WWE in recent years, despite the booking of some of the Champions. I'm interested in the Intercontinental title, not so much in the US title seeing as it's now Rusev/Cena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Debating if I should read the spoilers or avoid this place all day and watch the show spoiler-free. Leaning towards the latter, as the England shows are usually always good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Chrome said:


> Debating if I should read the spoilers or avoid this place all day and watch the show spoiler-free. Leaning towards the latter, as the England shows are usually always good.


*After reading that report, I'm definitely going to spoil the first segment for myself to see if the rest of the show is worth watching.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait for tomorrow :mark:

Have fun everyone else going x


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love the England crowds. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Rock is in London doing some shit, not gonna happen, but a boy can only dream.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Michael Hayes is teasing surprises for tomorrow's TV but I am not sure what he means. I doubt it will be all that big but we can hope. EUROPEAN TITLE or Charlotte debut and wins battle royal.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *After reading that report, I'm definitely going to spoil the first segment for myself to see if the rest of the show is worth watching.*


Yeah, I'll probably just wait. Didn't watch Wrestlemania live but downloaded it the next day and I think not reading spoilers helped me enjoy it more. So I'll just have to avoid this place from about 2 to 8 lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'll probably just wait. Didn't watch Wrestlemania live but downloaded it the next day and I think not reading spoilers helped me enjoy it more. So I'll just have to avoid this place from about 2 to 8 lol.


*
I just don't want to get my hopes up and wait until 7 to see that KANE, BIG SHOW, AND SETH ROLLINS OPENED THE SHOW WITH A 20 MINUTE PROMO :cornette*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I just don't want to get my hopes up and wait until 7 to see that KANE, BIG SHOW, AND SETH ROLLINS OPENED THE SHOW WITH A 20 MINUTE PROMO :cornette*


Well, here's hoping the crowd shits on Show and Kane no matter what they do. (Y)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The crowd will be Great!


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope for a sick crowd!


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What time will spoilers be up?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Fighter Daron said:


> The Rock is in London doing some shit, not gonna happen, but a boy can only dream.


He's in Cali doing an awards show, I'm pretty sure.

Hoping for a surprise though. Maybe a debut?!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KansasCity14 said:


> What time will spoilers be up?


Show will end around 11PM UK time so that is 6PM EST if that helps


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm thinking this week I'm just gonna read up the episode spoilers and watch my DVR'd episodes of TNA, or the horror films on El Rey. Either option sounds pretty good right about now.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Have fun, Addychu! I'll look for you. After all, it's England. I should be able to spot you. How many pale people could possibly be there?


the sign has now become, come back aj. :]


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

No idea what to expect and not really looking forward to much unfortunately.

Waiting to see what this planned "new major angle" is gonna be, which will probably be nothing at all.

Anyways hope I am proven wrong.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ugh, hate tape delayed RAWs


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not one mention of "The Big Dog" on the Raw preview?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Imagine the pop if Finn Balor accepted the US Title Open Challenge and beat Cena. I'd cry tears of absolute joy, it would be so beautiful.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










Did somebody say tape delayed?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

In before the fuckery

As a fellow UK residents I know my country will do us proud with the reactions we give tonight at Raw


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

judging by that preview, looks like more of the same old shit. 

I'm guessing we get Orton/Reigns vs. Show/Rollins main event. 

Kane vs. Ryback on the undercard.

fpalm


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery
> 
> As a fellow UK residents I know my country will do us proud with the reactions we give tonight at Raw


As long as you guys don't say racist and very sexist chants like that horrible San Jose crowd should be okay


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> As long as you guys don't say racist and very sexist chants like that horrible San Jose crowd should be okay


Racist??


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll be watching live.

Can't wait to see the pop for Paige, and her ass.

Rollins and Orton are gonna tear the house down at ER, can't wait for their altercation either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Will and if so How much will the crowd noise be edited tonight?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well you can tell Wrestlemania season is over.

Looking forward to the crowd more than the show.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If we're talking major angle it better be a Wyatt face turn to feud with the authority 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll be viewing tonight. I'm going to stay clear from the spoilers too just because I'd rather be surprised if anything big does happen. I don't personally feel anything big will happen but the crowd will more than make up for it.

Hoping to see vignettes for Ambrose or even an Ambrose segment backstage, I don't like that they're seeming to keep him off TV.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

RAW from London, England:



> * Bad News Barrett vs. WWE United States Champion John Cena kicks off RAW. Cena won a great match that went just over 10 minutes.
> 
> * We get replays from last week's RAW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *After reading that report, I'm definitely going to spoil the first segment for myself to see if the rest of the show is worth watching.*


With the state the WWE is in, it's a good thing there will be spoilers.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

SPOILER: HE'S BACK! AND HE'S BETTER THAN EVER





















:cole


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Can't wait for the cheers for Big show and Roman


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

https://twitter.com/wwebalor/status/587634942970060801/photo/1

Balor teasing a debut tonight?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

SPOILER: BIG SHOW AND REIGNS CONFRONT EACH OTHER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Spoiler crowd will be awesome! :mark:


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I can't wait to be 95% disappointed again this week.


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Spoiler: Bad News Barrett vs. WWE United States Champion John Cena kicks off RAW.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> Spoiler: Bad News Barrett vs. WWE United States Champion John Cena kicks off RAW.


So they are making those from Great Britain lose again. I remember Paige losing in a non-title match against Alicia Fox last year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> Spoiler: Bad News Barrett vs. WWE United States Champion John Cena kicks off RAW.


Ah, so they just said "fuck it" and decided to go all out in getting Cena booed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> Spoiler: Bad News Barrett vs. WWE United States Champion John Cena kicks off RAW.


So now both Reigns and Cena have gone over the #1 contender to Daniel Bryan's title, fucking absurd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wonderful. Way to bring respectability to the IC title have Bryan's opponent lose on consecutive shows. fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cena won.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> John Cena defeats Bad News Barrett with The Attitude Adjustment. Crowd erupts in boos and a riot ensues. Rest of the show is cancelled.


Wow, hot crowd.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

dm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

BNB kicked out of one AA, btw, but lost after a second one. Match is said to be about ten minutes long.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> BNB kicked out of one AA, btw, but lost after a second one. Match is said to be about ten minutes long.


Well, at least they decided to throw him a bone... even if it's been thrown to most others on the roster already (including Dean Ambrose a mere two weeks ago). A bone is still a bone I guess.

10 minutes though? Damn, I'm expecting a hot back and fourth, fast paced match with FINISHERZ, an awesome crowd, and stuff. That should be fun.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just split up with my girlfriend  

Hopefully raw can cheer me up


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Rock should play Nappa in a live-action adaptation of the Saiyan saga with Hornswoggle as King Kai.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Divas are next! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

There was apparently some interaction between Rusev and Cena and the stipulation for their match at Extreme Rules was set.

Emma was eliminated first :lmao :lmao, Paige got a huge pop it seems


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



IDONTSHIV said:


> Wonderful. Way to bring respectability to the IC title have Bryan's opponent lose on consecutive shows. fpalm


Can't have Bryan looking better than Cena and Reigns when Bryan retains his title against Barrett. :jericho2


Though I think the better point to make here is that Barrett does not belong in a match with Cena right now, until AFTER his Bryan feud is done.



DoubtGin said:


> There was apparently some interaction between Rusev and Cena and the stipulation for their match at Extreme Rules was set.
> 
> *Emma was eliminated first *:lmao :lmao, Paige got a huge pop it seems


Poor Emma :mj2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> Can't have Bryan looking better than Cena and Reigns when Bryan retains his title against Barrett. :jericho2
> 
> 
> Though I think the better point to make here is that Barrett does not belong in a match with Cena right now, until AFTER his Bryan feud is done.


The point is this..

Barrett loses to Reigns

Barrett loses to Cena in a US Title match

Barrett beats Bryan and takes the IC Title

Therefore it's indisputable that Cena=Reigns>Bryan. The end. :vince


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

divas battle royal
"This match is terrible. Crowd hate it #RAWLondon "
from twitter


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cesaro/Orton nice.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No guesses as to who won the divas battle royal


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett lost cleanly to Cena? lol

Maybe would've been smarter to have Cena win by DQ, have Bryan come out to fend off Barrett during a post-match beatdown, and have Barrett take him out too and look #skrong in front of the London crowd. But... hey. What do we know right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Well, at least Paige will make a good showing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Paige won the Battle Royale.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



numeno said:


> divas battle royal
> "This match is terrible. Crowd hate it #RAWLondon "
> from twitter


Diva Battle Royals are ALWAYS terrible :mj2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Paigey poo!!!


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Paige wins


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

lolnaomi


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> The big screen announced Randy Orton vs. Cesaro, and Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler for later in the show...
> 
> 2. Paige won a Divas Battle Royal to become No. 1 contender to the Divas Championship. The Bella Twins sat in on commentary. The participants were Emma, Rosa Mendez, Alicia Fox, Naomi, Summer Rae, Cameron, Natalya, and Paige, who got a huge pop. However, the crowd was silent throughout the majority of the match. It came down to Paige and Naomi, and Paige won.


.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Oh my god, they gave the crowd something that they wanted!

Too bad half of them went to the bathrooms/concession stands and missed it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

lelnaomi


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"It will be announced on tonight's RAW that Rusev vs. John Cena for the WWE United States Title at Extreme Rules will now be a Russian Chain Match"

wtf


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rollins vs. Ziggler

Wow, they're just full of surprises. :cena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> .


Wait, so Brie was not even in the Battle Royal? :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*First time ever reading RAW Spoilers which shows just how much I am sick of being let down by the show. First match - thats retarded af as most have mentioned and I am not going to get into that. And second - Pretty awesome Paige won.

I dont give a fuck about Cena/Rusev stip. *


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Spoiler already seems like it's a shit RAW and we've only got like two confirmed matches.

Why do I even watch anymore? :lmao

Edit: Way for WWE to give divas a chance by giving the same fucker a title match over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. Christ, this company is actually going to make me hate Paige.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

A Russian Chain Match, eh? I Googled "Russian chain" and this is one of the first things that comes up:










Not deadly looking enough. Needs more America in it.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

i am reading that the match lasted 4 minutes :ha


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So they booked Naomi credibly over the last few weeks only to have her lose the battle royal :lol 

At least they gave the crowd what they wanted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So in a classic example of even booking, will Bryan go over Rusev tonight to mirror what Cena did?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rusev chain match :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*Good thing I have ROH, SHIMMER, and some Anime stuff to catch up on. Nothing to distract me from that tonight.

Extreme Rules for me was Saturday night seeing Dreamer vs Rhino in a REAL one.*


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Spoiler already seems like it's a shit RAW and we've only got like two confirmed matches.
> 
> Why do I even watch anymore? :lmao
> 
> Edit: Way for WWE to give divas a chance by giving the same fucker a title match over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. Christ, this company is actually going to make me hate Paige.


Barrett/Cena, Orton/Cesaro & Rollins/Ziggler is a stacked card in front of a hot crowd. What did you expect?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JBLoser said:


> So they booked Naomi credibly over the last few weeks only to have her lose the battle royal :lol
> 
> At least they gave the crowd what they wanted.


You know WWE's motto: 

If it ain't white it ain't right.



brxd said:


> Barrett/Cena, Orton/Cesaro & Rollins/Ziggler is a stacked card in front of a hot crowd. What did you expect?


Barrett jobs, Cesaro irrelevant as fuck for some reason wrestling someone in the WWEWHC picture instead of in a tag match because, y'know, he's a tag champ (which he will lose, devaluing the title more as if a boring ass tag team having it didn't already), and we've seen enough Ziggler vs Rollins to damn near rival Swagger vs Rusev.

Shit card, crappy crowd that will try to get themselves over (and be heavily edited), and no Swagger cause he's at home waiting for his new baby.

ut


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wyatt is currently cutting a promo, arena is lit up with cell phone lights


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"Paige cuts a small promo and we get a NAOMI heel turn!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Stad said:


> Rusev chain match :ha


No no... _Russian_ chain match. Rusev chain match would be stupid.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Naomi actually attacked Paige after her win and following promo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Edit: Way for WWE to give divas a chance by giving the same fucker a title match over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. Christ, this company is actually going to make me hate Paige.


And the funny thing is, she hasn't even been booked well! She's been a total nonfactor in the TV tag matches she's been involved in. 

Naomi:
~ Got the pinfall on the RAW after Mania
~ Won a match w/ Bellas on commentary on ensuing SmackDown
~ Got the pinfall on last week's RAW
~ Loses Battle Royal


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JBLoser said:


> And the funny thing is, she hasn't even been booked well! She's been a total nonfactor in the TV tag matches she's been involved in.
> 
> Naomi:
> ~ Got the pinfall on the RAW after Mania
> ...


~ randomly turns heel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JBLoser said:


> And the funny thing is, she hasn't even been booked well! She's been a total nonfactor in the TV tag matches she's been involved in.
> 
> Naomi:
> ~ Got the pinfall on the RAW after Mania
> ...


Gotta love dat logic. Hope Naomi whoops her ass.

And it's not even I dislike Paige, just fucking sick of her and she needs to be out of the title picture and do something else because she's not going to elevate it right now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

lol, Naomi turned heel? But... but what about the Usos? Will we get a Funkadactyl reunion? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:lmao 

They turned her heel? What the hell?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

vinny turning all the blacks heel :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Looks like The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons is next.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Lucha Dragons win.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ascension got squashed by Lucha Dragons. About 3 mins


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Paige is the only face in the division as of now.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:lol Naomi turned heel? sooooo Paige is the only "face" diva left now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> :lol Naomi turned heel? sooooo Paige is the only "face" diva left now?


"One versus all" could work now...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is the only face in the division as of now.....


Didn't even realize this. And she's going to be off screen when she films her movie...

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JBLoser said:


> Didn't even realize this. And she's going to be off screen when she films her movie...
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Eva Marie is ready to come in and fill Paige's role while she's gone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wow, wow, this company is complete trash and this RAW looks like a trainwreck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Wow, wow, this company is complete trash and this RAW looks like a trainwreck.


Don't worry Thwagger, I'm sure WWE will finally have Swagger beat Rusev tonight since they're not in America and it makes no sense to do it this week. It's perfect!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

To be fair Emma is a face on raw but a heel on NXT. Doesn't make sense in anyway but that's the wwe. Also Nattie is a face at house shows.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Don't worry Thwagger, I'm sure WWE will finally have Swagger beat Rusev tonight since they're not in America and it makes no sense to do it this week. It's perfect!


Swagger is not in the UK.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seems like a NO BUYS Raw :StephenA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

in-ring promo with Reigns talking about his loss :ti


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



islesfan13 said:


> To be fair Emma is a face on raw but a heel on NXT. Doesn't make sense in anyway but that's the wwe. Also Nattie is a face at house shows.


Nattie is a valet and basically a gatekeeper, and Emma hasn't rallied up any momentum since she got arrested/released last July, tbf. I get what you're saying, but Emma isn't credible in the bigs (for right or for wrong) and Nattie ... well, is Nattie.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is not in the UK.


Bu... but he's gotta make it there. He's gotta do it. It's his only chance. For America...


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

detail of the battle royal
"Rosa eliminated both Natalya and Summer Rae"
:lel


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Battle Royale sounds like the best thing in the show so far.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"Roman Reigns got bigger boos then Cena!"
from twitter


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Report I'm reading says Reigns got a nice pop. The comments I'm reading are saying he got a ton of heat, more heat than Cena.

WWE piping in cheers on the live crowd itself.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Big Show interrupts Reigns :ti :ti :ti

Fans chant for his retirement :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cesaro vs. Orton :mark: 

Loved their match from last year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> "#RAWLondon #SPOILERS:Ro getting booed.
> "WE WANT CENA!" chants reportedly rained down.
> Whoo boy..."


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Get this fucking clown out of there. :lol

Holy crap, can you guys imagine how conflicted Vince must be right now? This may be his only chance to have "We Want Cena" chants in London but they come at the expense of Reigns. Poor guy must be crying under pressure...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett facing Cena for the first time since he buried him beneath a load of chairs.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"We Want Cena" chants :cena4


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> Fans chant for his retirement


Which one?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Get this fucking clown out of there. :lol


Can't wait to see how the crowd comes across on TV tonight or if the WWE just edits it all together.

Though maybe Vince's materplan is just coming together perfectly, fans are now starting to universally ask for Cena :ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

For those that are reading the spoilers, is the show worth watching?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Big Dog said:


> Barrett facing Cena for the first time since he buried him beneath a load of chairs.


Actually he got buried on SD in like 2 minutes about a year after that. Otherwise they've been kept apart for a good while. It's actually a very fresh match nowadays.


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Saw Show/Reigns the other day on the UK tour..absolutely awful match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Big Show chokeslams Reigns on top of a London taxi that was apparently around.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Get this fucking clown out of there. :lol
> 
> Holy crap, can you guys imagine how conflicted Vince must be right now? This may be his only chance to have "We Want Cena" chants in London but they come at the expense of Reigns. Poor guy must be crying under pressure...


HOLY SHIT :sodone


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I guess Naomi turning was the major angle :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:sodone

Those chants to Reigns :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Vince needs to take the TARDIS,go back and let Bryan in the rumble! :mark:


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"'Please retire' chants and 'You fat bastard' chants at Big Show #WWELondon #RAWLondon "
twitter


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

'You fat bastard' chants ringing around the 02 :lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:ha ok, not gonna lie. The we want Cena chants made me laugh. UK didn't let me down with the creative chants :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JBLoser said:


> :sodone
> 
> Those chants to Reigns :lol


Apparently 9/10 Brits want Cena. That face Reigns :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Fans chanting "you fat bastard" at Show :maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Looks like Orton vs. Cesaro next.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE please don't edit any of Romans segment out :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> 'You fat bastard' chants ringing around the 02 :lmao:lmao


Well, to be fair to Show, while he is def. fat, there is no corroborating evidence to suggest he is a bastard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> WWE please don't edit any of Romans segment out :ha


I am half expecting them to, but hoping they do not as I want to hear how loud the "We Want Cena" chants are.

I never thought I would hear a UK crowd EVER chant "We want Cena" again :cena6


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Nikki Bella said:


> For those that are reading the spoilers, is the show worth watching?


T̶w̶o̶ p̶o̶t̶e̶n̶t̶i̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶m̶a̶t̶c̶h̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶n̶o̶u̶n̶c̶e̶d̶ They just ruined one. 



Spoiler: Raw



Cesaro -Orton and Ziggle-Seth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> I am half expecting them to, but hoping they do not as I want to hear how loud the "We Want Cena" chants are.
> 
> I never thought I would hear a UK crowd EVER chant "We want Cena" again :cena6


It is amazing to have Cena booed out of the building against Wade, to only a little while later being hailed as the antidote to a Reigns promo. :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> I am half expecting them to, but hoping they do not as I want to hear how loud the "We Want Cena" chants are.
> 
> I never thought I would hear a UK crowd EVER chant "We want Cena" again :cena6


I had to laugh at that shit :lmao ask Empress, I was hoping they would come up with some creative anti Roman chants. THAT takes the cake :lol suplex city chants too lol this was so expected and they didn't disappoint. 

And then wwe sent out Big Show like that was going to help :ha


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Paige winning the Battle Royal :drose . So much for her being out to flim a movie and Naomi temporarily replacing her.

Show sounds shit anyway. Crowd's gonna be the only good part of it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Cena love is back :CENA


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish this was live in the U.S. Would love to hear this crowd.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, to be fair to Show, while he is def. fat, there is no corroborating evidence to suggest he is a bastard.


Are you sure?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*So um... NXT this Wednesday guys.*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

https://instagram.com/p/1bWfz6qcbI/

ramen got moved over hahaha bitch


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Footage of the chokeslam https://vine.co/v/eup5x6gM6xF


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Will only watch this for the crowd, so I hope the WWE aren't dicks and edit things, especially the "We Want Cena" chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> Are you sure?


I yield to Bryan's superior knowledge on the subject.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Orton obviously wins via RKO.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Will only watch this for the crowd, so I hope the WWE aren't dicks and edit things, especially the "We Want Cena" chants.


Never in my wildest dreams would I think the WWE would take out a "We want Cena" chant.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:lol @ that chokeslam

I know it's a hard spot to pull off but that looked _horrible_.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Dat chokeslam looks awful. Why did Reigns sell it like that?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

That might rival the Hulk Hogan chokeslam for WOAT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> Orton obviously wins via RKO.


Says he won via DQ on Twitter.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> Footage of the chokeslam https://vine.co/v/eup5x6gM6xF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *So um... NXT this Wednesday guys.*


NXT is always the perfect elixir to cleanse the palate of a particularly noxious RAW. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



ShowStopper said:


> Says he won via DQ on Twitter.


I've read that he RKO'd Kidd to win. 

The match was a handicap match, btw. So he buried the champs anyways 

He gets to choose the stip for his match with Rollins, apparently.

edit: We are both right, kind of. It was a 1vs1 match against Cesaro, Kidd interfered I guess and Orton won via DQ. Then the match was restarted as a handicap match and Orton won via RKO.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Callow said:


> Footage of the chokeslam https://vine.co/v/eup5x6gM6xF


he can't even jump for a chokeslam smh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> I've read that he RKO'd Kidd to win.
> 
> The match was a handicap match, btw. So he buried the champs anyways
> 
> He gets to choose the stip for his match with Rollins, apparently.


PWMania said Kidd interefered and Orton won by DQ. Then Kane re-started the match. So there we go.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What a shitshow this is.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*Only good thing we can take from this night is Paige won and there are some funny chants. Not watching any of this though. And if anyone here has a Nielsen box which.. I have never talked to people who have, please dont tune in. Its as simple as that really getting enough people to not watch and drop ratings but I know that will never happen. Not enough can be reached to that so forevermore until Vince is gone this is the current WWE era of shame. He will have no reason to change so long as people still make him the money. But we will keep coming back for more disappointment until then. Totally depressing. Furthermore HOW DO THAT MANY PEOPLE WATCH THIS AND FIND IT ENTERTAINING OR EVEN PAY TO GO SEE IT? SUPPORT NXT, OR LOCAL INDY WRESTLING OR EVEN TNA FOR FUCK SAKE.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> I've read that he RKO'd Kidd to win.
> 
> The match was a handicap match, btw. So he buried the champs anyways
> 
> He gets to choose the stip for his match with Rollins, apparently.


Seriously he beat the tag team champs by himself? FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There can be no excuse for that level of booking bullshit!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So the Tag Team Champions lose a handicap match.

Well...yeah. Of course they do.


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, to be fair to Show, while he is def. fat, there is no corroborating evidence to suggest he is a bastard.


Big Boss Man has the evidence:


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

orton beat *clean* the tag champion in a handicap match :StephenA


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Did the tag team champs just really job in a handicap match? 

God fucking damn it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Neville is going to get a massive pop. His match will generate another couple minutes of watchable content from this show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The tag champions beaten in a handicap match :mj2
Just shitting on the dead tag division even further.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ambrose vs. Rose

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Only good thing we can take from this night is Paige won and there are some funny chants. Not watching any of this though. And if anyone here has a Nielsen box which.. I have never talked to people who have, please dont tune in. Its as simple as that really getting enough people to not watch and drop ratings but I know that will never happen. Not enough can be reached to that so forevermore until Vince is gone this is the current WWE era of shame. He will have no reason to change so long as people still make him the money. But we will keep coming back for more disappointment until then. Totally depressing.*


:clap You are 100% right. Only those with Nielsen boxes can cause the rating to suffer a well deserved down tick. I wish I were one of them.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

That is the worst chokeslam EVER :ha


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> "He was cheered. All the heat was on Big Show. not sure where the booing and Cena chants are coming from. But trolls on here like to make stuff up just to get Roman fans upset. Not working though. just making themselves look bad. Here's a pic though of Show after he chokeslammed Cena on the car. "
> http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1939/9911/original.jpg


From the wreslting Inc comment section. 

Man, who is actually there and can tell me what happened lol Doubt Gin, are you there or just relaying spoilers from a site?? Every spoiler site giving me different shit. Wreslting Inc says he got a nice pop. Another says it was mixed with suplex city chants. Help a bitch out lol 

Even though I low key like the Cena chants because shit is gold :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seeing the spoilers for tonight makes me sad for those who paid to go. 

Was Wyatt the big angle? Or is it going to be the New Day with a new clap?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

If Balor doesn't debut tonight, I can't see any surprises.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> From the wreslting Inc comment section.
> 
> Man, who is actually there and can tell me what happened lol Doubt Gin, are you there or just relaying spoilers from a site?? Every spoiler site giving me different shit. Wreslting Inc says he got a nice pop. Another says it was mixed with suplex city chants. Help a bitch out lol
> 
> Even though I low key like the Cena chants because shit is gold :lol


I'm unfortunately also just taking stuff from different websites.

There will probably be some footage of his entrance or so and RAW is soon anyways (given that they don't change volumes, etc.) so we will know better soon. I don't expect "We Want Cena" chants (if there were any) to be that loud, to be honest. Probably a few next to the guy reporting it chanted it. Would be funny, though :lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> From the wreslting Inc comment section.
> 
> Man, who is actually there and can tell me what happened lol Doubt Gin, are you there or just relaying spoilers from a site?? Every spoiler site giving me different shit. Wreslting Inc says he got a nice pop. Another says it was mixed with suplex city chants. Help a bitch out lol
> 
> Even though I low key like the Cena chants because shit is gold :lol


Wynter, that commenter was probably Stone Hot.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose vs. Rose
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Seriously? fpalm

And to think I thought he was about to win MITB. Why is he facing Adam Rose? Makes no sense.

I hope @Dell gives a good report from RAW.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wait, Orton beat the tag champs clean?? 

And now Ambrose vs fucking Adam Rose?? 

:westbrook4


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Coach said:


> Seeing the spoilers for tonight makes me sad for those who paid to go.
> 
> Was Wyatt the big angle? Or is it going to be the New Day with a new clap?
> 
> ...


Bray cut another promo 'calling somebody out but without saying who it is'.

Yep...back to this bullshit again. :favre


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Tag Champs lose to 1 guy in a handicap match.
Number #1 contender for the IC Title loses in 10 mins.

Nice booking, E. :clap


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ambrose won in a squash. And looks like there is no feud for him in sight.

Can't believe there will only be one RAW after this one before Extrem Rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE gonna edit the shit out of the crowd, I bet. Reading Twitter there are alot of funny chants from the crowd.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Backstage Segment - Seth Rollins in the biggest heel move since he turned on The Shield, complains about not wanting to fight Dolph Ziggler tonight. Kane lets him have his way. Instead, we will now get Seth Rollins vs....KANE!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> I'm unfortunately also just taking stuff from different websites.
> 
> There will probably be some footage of his entrance or so and RAW is soon anyways (given that they don't change volumes, etc.) so we will know better soon. I don't expect "We Want Cena" chants (if there were any) to be that loud, to be honest. Probably a few next to the guy reporting it chanted it. Would be funny, though :lol.


Thank you. I'm just so confused right now with all the different info :lol 

I see no problem with the chant. It's UK and I expected them to have a bunch of fun. I just hope wwe doesn't edit Romans segment to death. We know he received some type of negative reaction, let it be :lol 

They kept the "no we don't" with the "we went Roman" chants last Smackdown, so I hope they'll let it all come through. No need to hide from it :shrug 

It's amazing how Brock got a damn catchphrase over in the middle of the damn match :lol though, I hear they only said suplex city and didn't do the bitch


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I can't wait to hear how edited the crowd will be. Hairdryer pops all around for the babyfaces!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> Tag Champs lose to 1 guy in a handicap match.
> Number #1 contender for the IC Title loses in 10 mins.
> 
> Nice booking, E. :clap


I'm trying to catch up on the thread and spoilers but Barrett lost? :serious:

I was telling @Wynter that I didn't feel like watching and I just may not tune in after reading some of this. They've done nothing to make Barrett credible at all. And Randy beat the tag champs all by himself? 

At least Paige won. But she's British. So, I'm not surprised. 

As for the chants towards Big Show, I'm not a fan of his, but these wrestlers don't deserve some of the stuff yelled at them.

Kane vs. Rollins?! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> Tag Champs lose to 1 guy in a handicap match.
> Number #1 contender for the IC Title loses in 10 mins.
> 
> Nice booking, E. :clap


Wait until Nevile beats Bryan clean later on. Christmas comes early!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seth vs Kane..... 

Is WWE even trying to get us to watch...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose won in a squash. And looks like there is no feud for him in sight.


Even though there is a feud with Luke Harper staring at them right in the face. Harper put Ambrose through a table two weeks ago for crying out loud haha.

:vince *Nope...sorry! Can't remember that far back!*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Stardust beats Fandango with the DISASTER KICK [1:18] - MASSIVE face turn here....post match, Fandango returns to his ORIGINAL music, and the crowd goes absolutely nuts.

Both former members of Team Hell No have a small segment backstage....


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

-Bray Wyatt cuts another cryptic promo which he ends with 'We the people'


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Empress said:


> I'm trying to catch up on the thread and spoilers but Barrett lost? :serious:


Yep, he apparently lost to Cena in a match that lasted about 10 minutes. Ridiculous. Guy has a championship match @ Extreme Rules. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I knew putting the IC Title on Bryan wouldn't matter for the credibility of the title. WWE can't do shit right.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Imma need two guns for this Raw :Jordan


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

so russian chain match? How does it differ from normal chain match? Your chain is equipped with spikes?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> -Bray Wyatt cuts another cryptic promo which he ends with 'We the people'


From The Undertaker to.... Jack Swagger? :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Imma need two guns for this Raw :Jordan


2 Guns ....WITHOUT bullets!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm actually still going to watch this shit later.

Anyone with me or will I be alone in the thread tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Look at that amazing rub Bray got from losing to Taker at WM...

:ti


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I have no idea why most of the people on this forum even pay attention to WWE anymore.

It's like...if I don't like something, I stop giving my time to it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Kane vs Rollins as the main event

:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



ShowStopper said:


> Look at that amazing rub Bray got from losing to Taker at WM...
> 
> :ti


Almost as good as the rub Sandow got from losing to Cena. :cena


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

They are trying to get bryan booed


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Boy oh boy, Wyatt sure did get ELEVATED!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Zico said:


> Almost as good as the rub Sandow got from losing to Cena. :cena


Cena and Taker...making new stars!

:ti


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> Yep, he apparently lost to Cena in a match that lasted about 10 minutes. Ridiculous. Guy has a championship match @ Extreme Rules. fpalm


Thanks for the info. I haven't minded the Cena invitational, but why job out Barrett when his match against Bryan is next week? Barrett should've faced someone he could've gotten a clean win over.

Judging by what I've read so far, creative didn't even try tonight.

EDIT: What's this about Bryan being booed?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Zico said:


> I'm actually still going to watch this shit later.
> 
> Anyone with me or will I be alone in the thread tonight?


I'll be there. It's not Monday Night Raw if I'm not there complaining!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BruceLeGorille said:


> They are trying to get bryan booed


What did they do with him?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I was gonna say that whoever mentioned Bray calling out Swagger must've been having a laugh. Who the fuck am I kidding?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I can't tell if people are trolling on this thread or the writers legit have no fucking clue what they're doing anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bray moving on to Swagger? :wee-bey

No offense to Swagger fans (hell I am one of them) but that Taker program has sure ELEVATED Wyatt :lmao




Zico said:


> I'm actually still going to watch this shit later.
> 
> Anyone with me or will I be alone in the thread tonight?


No I am a glutton for punishment I will be watching to


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seth Rollins vs Kane - In Action NOW ! I've lost track of time so this could either be the main event or a match that will set up the main event later. With Ziggler and Bryan being part of the story maybe some sort of tag match isn't out of the imagination. Updates coming.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Swagger?! I swear to fucking god, I hope that poster is taking a piss 

:ha I can't be sober watching this


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

why the fuck would they have orton beat the TAG CHAMPS in a handicap match when they could've just had orton vs cesaro in a match which would've definitely been solid going by their previous encounters and have orton win? smh


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> What did they do with him?


don't know if it's fake or real, but twitter says Neville vs Bryan for the title is up tonight


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> vs Kane


Why is this still a thing?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

could be worse.. it could be... THE DEMON KANE!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Good NEWS GUYS! It's not Seth vs Kane .... it's Seth vs Corporate Kane


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think this whole show is a way for Vince to get his own back on England after they weren't 'HAVING ENOUGH FUN TONIGHT DAMMIT!' back in Manchester last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BruceLeGorille said:


> don't know if it's fake or real, but twitter says Neville vs Bryan for the title is up tonight


Wow, I was just kidding about that. Neville is going to win. fpalm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Loud we want Grado chants


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Good NEWS GUYS! It's not Seth vs Kane .... it's Seth vs Corporate Kane


Concessions Kane was funniest Kane gimmick for a while :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.


WTF


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Loud we want Grado chants


love it!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm probably the only one looking forward to a Kane face turn. They've been foreshadowing it for a while now. I wonder if he's looking to retire or get time off from WWE so he can get involved in the political campaigns coming up.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

seth win (4:33)
what was the meaning of this match .... ?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Loud we want Grado chants


Don't do my boy Seth like that :mj2

Even if Kane is in the damn ring :westbrook4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BruceLeGorille said:


> don't know if it's fake or real, but twitter says Neville vs Bryan for the title is up tonight


I ACTUALLY HOPE THAT'S TRUE :mark:

That could be a fucking sick match, man.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.
> 
> 
> WTF


:done :done


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.
> 
> 
> WTF


:MAD

Is the WWE serious right now?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.
> 
> 
> WTF


...... 


:lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seth can't even pin corporate kane, CORPORATE KANE FFSSQDJWCBNKJBDSKB


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubtGin said:


> :done :done





Empress said:


> :MAD
> 
> Is the WWE serious right now?



From what I now understand, this match was to decide on the stipulation for the WWE WHC match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Kane lays down for Rollins.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.
> 
> 
> WTF


fuck off :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> From what I now understand, this match was to decide on the stipulation for the WWE WHC match at Extreme Rules.


I thought Orton already got that opportunity by winning his match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Miz vs Mizdow - In progress NOW!


FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Ryback cuts a Bray Wyattesque promo and also ends it with 'We The People'


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wyatt & Swagger? Get the fuck out of here... like get the fuck right out of here. Wyatt is so above that. Swagger should be on Main Event with Fandango.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

you guys sure seth vs. kane was main event? it's a 3 hour show afterall.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

PLEASE don't be a WOAT RAW on my bday.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Russian Chain Match? Ah, just another "creative" way for John Cena to tap out Rusev with the STF and a chain involved somehow.

Predictable.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Banez said:


> you guys sure seth vs. kane was main event? it's a 3 hour show afterall.


nope, it wasn't


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This RAW is :jay


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



RCSheppy said:


> Russian Chain Match? Ah, just another "creative" way for John Cena to tap out Rusev with the STF and a chain involved somehow.
> 
> Predictable.


but it's John Cena... Chain Gang?

Clearly Rusev didn't think this through.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Soo, am I missing something or where was the big "surprise" they've been hyping all week?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Someone in the crowd punched a security guard for trying to take his Seth Rollins sign. LOL. Only in the UK.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bray Wyatt cuts a promo saying sister Abigail is coming for brother Ryback


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> From the wreslting Inc comment section.
> 
> Man, who is actually there and can tell me what happened lol Doubt Gin, are you there or just relaying spoilers from a site?? Every spoiler site giving me different shit. Wreslting Inc says he got a nice pop. Another says it was mixed with suplex city chants. Help a bitch out lol
> 
> Even though I low key like the Cena chants because shit is gold :lol


I don't understand why people would chant "we want Cena" at Roman. Doesn't Cena have his own matches? It's a fight against Big Slow. What does Cena have to do with anything?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hoping for a good show, the UK crowds are usually fun.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Maybe this plays out better on TV, but this RAW sounds dire so far.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Damien Mizdow w/ Summer Rae beat The Miz with a roll-up [2:02]


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Bray Wyatt cuts a promo saying sister Abigail is coming for brother Ryback


:lmao 

You bastard


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This Raw :ha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



numeno said:


> Damien Mizdow w/ Summer Rae beat The Miz with a roll-up [2:02]


.......................


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Prime Time Players video package. Who they are #REKKING this week I know not yet. There a fight between security and a fan during this so forgive the crowd if they don't sound as into it as they would usually be. (Seth Rollins Sign)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seth Rollins can't even beat Kane clean :lol

Holy shiiiiiit. This RAW sounds like a WOAT contender.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Nothing better than one guy beating the tag champs :Jordan. I legit facepalm whenever one guy beats any tag team. 

Oh and Seth vs Kane and what the supposed outcome is :MAD :mj2 :jordan4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ryback vs Luke Harper - In progress NOW!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Sounds like a great Raw :side:

Paige wins? Hasn't she been in the title picture for like 11 out of the last 12 months? I have nothing against her but damn, give us someone else.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

HOW DARE THOSE DAMN EUROPEANS SUPPORT THE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!

:vince3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ambrose vs... Adam Rose? :mj2 

Well, at least he won :shrug


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

-The Ryback landed on his head attempting a corkscrew moonsault against Luke Harper


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ryback beat Luke Harper by DQ [1:46] - Harper DQed for trying to powerbomb Ryback through the announcers table. Dean Ambrose makes the save!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So one guy tweeted that after the DQ WIN by Ryback against Harper, Ambrose ran in to beat up Harper but turned away (this is where the tweet ends).

Is Ambrose turning? :lmao


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

and i had hopes for tonight :mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Trying soooooooooooo hard not to read the spoilers. i spoiled the first bit and I thought, hey, this might not be too bad, I might watch. I just need to stay away from here till 1am lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mainboy said:


> Just split up with my girlfriend
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up


Ummm, what is Plan B? :hunter

(Sorry to hear that, be strong man :mj2)


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What is the main event or closing segment? Bryan vs. Neville?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Nothing better than one guy beating the tag champs :Jordan. I legit facepalm whenever one guy beats any tag team.
> 
> Oh and Seth vs Kane and what the supposed outcome is :MAD :mj2 :jordan4


:clap You're not wrong, man.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So Harper now has an obsession with trying to powerbomb random people through the announce table.

How fortunate that a PPV called Extreme Rules is just right around the corner!

:cole Oh my! What a coincidence!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Nothing better than one guy beating the tag champs :Jordan. I legit facepalm whenever one guy beats any tag team.


Exactly. Why not just give us Orton Vs Cesaro in a long competitive match and have Orton go over in the end? Would've been a good match and much better than Orton beating the tag team champs in a handicap match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Starting to think they just trolled the London crowd. LOL if WWE is actually this horrific.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



numeno said:


> and i had hopes for tonight :mj2


i now understand the whole getting to the bottom of the bottle am hoping i don't finish my bottle before raw starts


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



King-of-the-World said:


> Soo, am I missing something or where was the big "surprise" they've been hyping all week?


Naomi heel turn


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Dolph Ziggler is out NOW!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Oh god Show being shoved in our faces again! fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mainboy said:


> Just split up with my girlfriend
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up


Aw pal, there is something i would offer to do, but the thing is it would be a joke and I don't know if you'd take me seriously and then send me visitor messages begging me to do it lol. 

so you know, cheer up pal.


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> So one guy tweeted that after the DQ WIN by Ryback against Harper, Ambrose ran in to beat up Harper but turned away (this is where the tweet ends).
> 
> Is Ambrose turning? :lmao


They beat each other up


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ziggler vs Neville !


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Curtis Axel comes out to a huge pop and calls out Hulk Hogan. El Torito and Hornswaggle come out instead.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Curtis Axel comes out to a huge pop and calls out Hulk Hogan. El Torito and Hornswaggle come out instead.


That'll put butts on seats


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Any fun chants?

Or are the London crowd just taking this straight-up abuse? Someone call the feds.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



superuser1 said:


> Exactly. Why not just give us Orton Vs Cesaro in a long competitive match and have Orton go over in the end? Would've been a good match and much better than Orton beating the tag team champs in a handicap match.


It's just the way the WWE is which is stupid, they've been doing it for years. It makes no sense at all how a single guy can beat a tag team, let alone the freaking tag champs. These guys are the #1 tag team, they excel at teaming together. So you have one man beat them :drake1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Dolph Ziggler is out for a match against..."The Artist Formerly Known As Adrian" NEVILLE! - Look out for Ziggler nailing Neville with an awesome DDT. Match already sounds great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Hmmm. Is Bryan going to wrestle Sheamus tonight? They need to save that for the big events.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

There surely must be some sort of surprise in the closing segment, everyone's been used bar Bryanandhe probably wont close/ Balor debuting to start a feud with Wyatt?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> T*here surely must be some sort of surprise in the closing segment*, everyone's been used bar Bryanandhe probably wont close/ Balor debuting to start a feud with Wyatt?


Bryan heel turn


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rumored quote from Darren Young - "My favourite colour is rainbow"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

why is Ziggler against Neville? Why was Rollins against Kane? I thought Rollins vs. Ziggler was advertised? lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Always wanted to see Ziggler face Neville so no complaints there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> i now understand the whole getting to the bottom of the bottle am hoping i don't finish my bottle before raw starts


Not a big problem, you have plenty of time to go and get another one :thumbsup


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Did Balor have a dark match earlier?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ziggler beats Neville in 2:09 with a very aggressive kick to the shin


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Ziggler beats Neville in 2:09 with a very aggressive kick to the shin


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Neville apparently did a 450 splash off the barricade on the outside.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Ziggler beats Neville in 2:09 with a very aggressive kick to the shin


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



RatedR10 said:


> why is Ziggler against Neville? Why was Rollins against Kane? I thought Rollins vs. Ziggler was advertised? lol


It was but 

Backstage Segment - Seth Rollins in the biggest heel move since he turned on The Shield, complains about not wanting to fight Dolph Ziggler tonight. Kane lets him have his way. Instead, we will now get Seth Rollins vs....KANE! A certain red, leather mask in a glass case was shown.... and instead we got Seth vs Corprate Kane


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

They only gave Neville/Ziggler 2 minutes and had a clean finish? :deanfpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



A-C-P said:


> *Ummm, what is Plan B? :hunter*
> 
> (Sorry to hear that, be strong man :mj2)


I just LOL'd at that :maury:

Thanks man for cheering me up with that comment :lol




Phaedra said:


> Aw pal, there is something i would offer to do, but the thing is it would be a joke and I don't know if you'd take me seriously and then send me visitor messages begging me to do it lol.
> 
> so you know, cheer up pal.


It wouldn't be a joke whatever is. I need a right good laugh anyway :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ignore Ryan, he's trying to get attention for quite some time now.

https://instagram.com/p/1bfMpskogX/

most over guy


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> They only gave Neville/Ziggler 2 minutes and had a clean finish? :deanfpalm


Nope


This match seems to be going on quite a while, so expect about 3 ad breaks during it tonight.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

EDIT: Nevermind, poster was only trolling.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Alright, good. Glad that was just someone stirring the pot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

did you know if you say gullible slowly it sounds like daniel bryan heel turn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ziggler wins via Zig Zag and gets attacked by Sheamus post-match.

Yes, that's how you book Neville. Only wins against Curtis Axel so far (twice).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

2:09? I give an even louder *FUCK THIS COMPANY* to WWE. That is a damn squash.

Okay a troll is in our midst. fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think the guy who said Neville/Ziggler only lasted 2 min is trolling.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

It wasn't 2 minutes lol.

I read that Bryan is hurt... was being protected in matches over the tour. It would explain his absence.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Bálor said:


> did you know if you say gullible slowly it sounds like daniel bryan heel turn


But it's... hey! 

:frustrate


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Dolph Ziggler beat Adrian Neville with ZigZag [8:27] - Look out for Ziggler nailing Neville with a DDT that would make Jake Roberts proud. Match already sounds great. To quote one person impressed by Neville: 'Neville is fucking sick!'. Another week of BURIED comments incoming. Was said to be another FANTASTIC showing by Neville who only lost after going into the ring post.

Celtic Hairdresser Sheamus beats down Ziggler after the match


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The fact that i bought some of the trolling speaks volumes for the current product.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



RatedR10 said:


> It wasn't 2 minutes lol.
> 
> I read that Bryan is hurt... was being protected in matches over the tour. It would explain his absence.


Wait, he's not on RAW AGAIN?!

Skipping the UK RAW...ugh! Ridiculous.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> This match seems to be going on quite a while, so expect about 3 ad breaks during it tonight.


OK good to hear (Y)


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Dolph Ziggler beat Adrian Neville with ZigZag [8:27]

he lost two times in a row !?!?
:eagle


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Oh shit, Lesnar's here! That was an amazing po-

HOLY F*CK, AUSTIN'S HERE IN WRESTLING GEAR!!! They're having a match!

Nvm, match over 0:30. Austin hit him with a stunner and Bork dead.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



numeno said:


> Dolph Ziggler beat Adrian Neville with ZigZag [8:27]
> 
> he lost two times in a row !?!?
> :eagle


While Neville certainly isn't, "buried" by losing again, he's now been established as a lower mid carder.

Nothing wrong with that, he's got a chance to move up, just don't expect any mega push right off the bat.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So according to the OP Stardust vs Fandango was the main event?!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587724335139397634

Apparently still a final segment to come.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No Bryan.


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rollins


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Contract signing for Big Show vs. Kane at Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Fandango push inbound :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> No Bryan.


I guess they are taking that "face of Smack Down stuff" seriously :mj2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Whats the main event?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wait they have had the Reigns/Show Segment

The Rollins Stuff

The Orton Stuff

The Sheamus Stuff

The Cena Stuff

What is the main event segment?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

These threads used to be fun


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Haven't seen Daniel Bryan yet.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bálor pls


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rollins shows up. So I guess the last segment is about the stipulation of his match against Orton.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Silent KEEL said:


> Wait, he's not on RAW AGAIN?!
> 
> Skipping the UK RAW...ugh! Ridiculous.


:vince IM GOING TO KILL DANIEL BRYAN MOMENTUML


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587725371048665088
And your main event: Stipulation announcement for Seth Rollins v Randy Orton at Extreme Rules - In Progress Now


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

If Bryan is injured, maybe it is best to protect him until the PPV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> Wait they have had the Reigns/Show Segment
> 
> The Rollins Stuff
> 
> ...


:trips5 :steph

Somebody called?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> I guess they are taking that "face of Smack Down stuff" seriously :mj2


Still second best on SD.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So if the final segment is the stip reveal for Rollins/Orton and they are setting up a bunch of chairs, is the ER ME going to be a CHAIRS MATCH? :ha


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

According to Reddit lmfao:



> *In-ring interview with ROMAN REIGNS with Booker T - Believe THAT!* - Roman Reigns got bigger boos than Cena, apparently. Also chanting *'We Want Cena'*. WWEs sound editors will be earning their money tonight. The Big Show appears on the screen to interrupt, and Reigns says he will retire Big Show if he keeps messing with him. This lead to Show attacking Reigns on the ramp with a chorus of *'Please Retire'* chants. Reigns got chokeslammed on top of the London Taxi Cab they always have on the stage. Chants of *'You fat bastard'* as well. Rest in Peace sound editors. Reports saying that towards the end of the segment Reigns was a bit well more received. Big Show and Reigns seemed to have worked their fight quite stiff according to one or two reports.


'You fat bastard' :lmao I'm done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No use for this show, if no Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Empress said:


> If Bryan is injured, maybe it is best to protect him until the PPV.


He should still be on the show.

2 RAWs in a row. No reason to watch if he no-shows again. Everything else sucks.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> While Neville certainly isn't, "buried" by losing again, he's now been established as a lower mid carder.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, he's got a chance to move up, just don't expect any mega push right off the bat.


you're right, but i am sad :jordan4


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Rollins vs Orton is a Steel Cage match :ti , and Orton isn't allowed to use the RKO

Bray vs Cena v2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Silent KEEL said:


> He should still be on the show.
> 
> 2 RAWs in a row. No reason to watch if he no-shows again. Everything else sucks.


You are 100% right. This pisses me off!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bryan is on the tour, so no idea why they wouldn't use him in a backstage segment or something.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Main Event: Stipulation choices: Randy Orton chooses a STEEL CAGE match. Seth Rollins chooses the stipulation that RKO IS BANNED.

There will also be a WWE Tough Enough announcement on Raw next week from....TRIPLE H!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Okay, so Cena and Reigns both pin Barrett, who is #1 contender for the IC title. This doesn't make Bryan look good. It definitely doesn't make Barrett look good, though I assume that's the point. Only the US title is getting elevated.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ugh steel cage.

The last time this company had a great steel cage match, a masked Kane still had a disfigured face.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

steel cage match and RKO is banned.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:ha

:ha

:ha


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

None of that sounds like a major angle...wtf


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

RKO banned :lmao :lmao thats the worst stip ever


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So at ER we get a ME featuring Randy Orton where the RKO is banned? :ha

So i guess we know how Seth retains, Randy getting DQ'd for using the RKO :shaq


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Yeah, this is seriously a WOAT RAW contender.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The fuck, really. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I really really really REALLY hope the sound editors f*ck off tonight. This sounds hilarious.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Well looks like I'll be skipping RAW tonight


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

'PUNT KICK OUTTA NOWHERE' CALLING IT NOW

^at ER


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Sounds fucking shite, where's the 'major angle' that was teased? Would've been the perfect place for Balor to debut too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So when the eventual Seth/Reigns title match happens will the stip be Superman Punch and Spear are banned? :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Usually finishers being banned is something for a heel if it's been devastating enough to put others out of action. This... isn't that case.

Guess I won't be watching.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What if the major angle is Fandango turning babyface? :lol


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The UK Raw episodes are always garbage. The only good thing is the crowd. You wonder how good the crowd would be if they actually gave them a good show.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE trolling their audience more than I trolled this thread.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



XDream said:


> None of that sounds like a major angle...wtf


It's pretty obvious that the "major angle" is that their was *no* major angle. :fuckthis :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Main Event: Stipulation choices: Randy Orton chooses a STEEL CAGE match. Seth Rollins chooses the stipulation that RKO IS BANNED.
> 
> There will also be a WWE Tough Enough announcement on Raw next week from....TRIPLE H!


Thanks for the spoilers.

It looks like it's being set up for Rollins to beat Orton at ER without pinning him clean. RAW sounds like a mess tonight. I haven't decided yet if I'll tune in to watch the fuckery or do something else with my time. 

And @Soul Cat is right. I hate what they're doing to Barrett.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Not even a Bryan fan, but LOL at them burying their most over guy just because they are mad their robot isn't over. They just keep him off TV now. :reigns


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No Balor.

#CuckThisFompany


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I guess the only thing to do now is watch the rage flow from the Offical Raw Thread when they watch this shit on TV.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> So when the eventual Seth/Reigns title match happens will the stip be Superman Punch and Spear are banned? :lmao


So Seth gonna ban 90 percent of his moveset?? :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Please sound editors, leave the show as it is. The crowd might actually make this show bearable tonight.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"Daniel Bryan, Ziggler & Ambrose vs. Sheamus, Kane & Luke Harper is post-RAW dark match #RAWLondon @davemeltzerWON"
twitter


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So many people just left after the Randy Orton segment, there was such a long pause. And then they announced the dark main event and Bryan comes out!


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The major angle was Kane turning babyface. I wonder if he faces Rollins at Payback.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> So Seth gonna ban 90 percent of his moveset?? :mj2


Good Way to ensure victory :rollins


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cesaro/Orton getting two minutes instead of twenty. Why. Why. Whyyyy. The only positive of turning it into a handicap match is Kidd ate the pin, at least.

Can somebody tell me why these MORONS have booked Miz/Sandow for two RAWs in a row during the build to their PPV match?!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE probably wants to make Daniel Bryan an attraction on Smackdown by not utilizing him on RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



arjwiz said:


> So many people just left after the Randy Orton segment, there was such a long pause. And then they announced the dark main event and Bryan comes out!


So if this is not another troll post, then they keep Bryan off Raw but have him wrestle the dark match :deanfpalm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



brxd said:


> The major angle was Kane turning babyface. I wonder if he faces Rollins at Payback.


In what way does him laying down for Rollins indicate a face turn?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE probably wants to make Daniel Bryan an attraction on Smackdown by not utilizing him on RAW.


Where he's featured in multi-man tag matches and doesn't even get the pin on opponents he's feuding with. :cole


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



samizayn said:


> *Cesaro/Orton getting two minutes instead of twenty. Why. Why. Whyyyy.* The only positive of turning it into a handicap match is Kidd ate the pin, at least.


I was thinking the same thing. This company smh.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So they leave Bryan off Raw only to come out for the dark match? Really strange. The only thing I can think of is that they will advertise a Smackdown match for him and they are trying to shift people to Smackdown to watch him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Was any match even ten minutes?? Lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> So when the eventual Seth/Reigns title match happens will the stip be Superman Punch and Spear are banned? :lmao


So all Reigns will do is that swan dive over the top rope over and over and over again?


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> In what way does him laying down for Rollins indicate a face turn?


He choke-slammed him first. Someone said it looked like a face turn I think.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Soul Cat said:


> Where he's featured in multi-man tag matches and doesn't even get the pin on opponents he's feuding with. :cole


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So there was no Finn?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



numeno said:


> "Daniel Bryan, Ziggler & Ambrose vs. Sheamus, Kane & Luke Harper is post-RAW dark match #RAWLondon @davemeltzerWON"
> twitter


So Bryan wrestles in a dark match instead of being featured on TV...
:fuckthis


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Zico said:


> So all Reigns will do is that swan dive over the top rope over and over and over again?


In that match it will be like Reigns is doing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all....


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> Was any match even ten minutes?? Lol


cena-barret 10:20, the only
:booklel


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I hear Roman and Big Show were stiffing each other, anyone was there to confirm?? 

Not that I would be shocked. Those two usually don't hold back their hits lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So................is Fandango a thing again or what?


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Show is amazing in this dark match. Crowd calling him a fat bastard "eat some salad" and "who ate all the pies?". Bryan is visibly laughing out loud!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



RMolloy24 said:


> What if the major angle is Fandango turning babyface? :lol


Seems like it was :mj2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> In that match it will be like Reigns is doing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all....


So it would be like Brock vs Reigns without superman punch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Keeping the most popular guy in WWE off the show.

:ti


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.prowrestling.net/article...-for-tonight-s-television-show-spoilers-41794

Bryan was on the show he just had a backstage segment with Kane:



> Backstage Bryan talked to Kane and mocked him for thinking doing something that put WCW out of business. Bryan wound him up and told him not to be a stooge, be a man...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I bet Reigns defeats Show at ER but Bray attacks him after the match to start their feud. Hopefully they do a unique spot/segment for that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



ShowStopper said:


> Keeping the most popular guy in WWE off the show.
> 
> :ti


Nah, Fandango was on the show :


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A-C-P said:


> In that match it will be like Reigns is doing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all....


StupidSexyFlanders is dead dammit. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> Nah, Fandango was on the show :


You know who I mean. The GOAT of WWE.

:bryan


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So skipping this tonight. 



Spoiler: Raw



They left Daniel Bryan off the show AGAIN


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> Nah, Fandango was on the show :


Fandango did look over AF in that clip. I wonder if it'll air on RAW with everyone dancing.

I hope Bray/Roman get off to a better start than Dean/Bray. Bray shouldn't just be randomly interfering in matches.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*Why did Ziggler go over Neville? Ziggler has been on the roster for years and failed to draw huge, time to use him for others, I understand if Ziggler was a huge draw but come on, look at Ziggler in 2009 and look at him in 2015, same old stuff.

People give Cena crap for this, yet he doesn't do it, he at least tries to change it up at times.*


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587731494245953536


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Great way to keep the Intercontinental Championship relevant...have the current champion and still most popular guy on the roster appear briefly in a backstage segment. 

Then, have him wrestle a dark match after show goes off the air. Genius booking.

Once again, WWE have their heads up their asses. Surely there must have been ONE guy backstage who thinks that sucks.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ziggler vs. Neville a must see match, huh? I suppose so.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Interested in that finale, my guess is that either:

A) Orton punts Rollins and wins (unlikely, but never say never)
B) They do a phoenix splash into RKO spot from the top of the cage and Orton loses by DQ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Reigns needs a makeover. From his character to his attire/theme, it's over. Give him his own character, not the leftovers from the Shield. He's not gonna make it as a face.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What a tragic RAW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE not using Bryan on RAW again clearly shows how much disdain they have for DB fans/hardcore fans.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Manson16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587731494245953536


I feel bad for him. I'm not a fan of his character but the fans should ease up a bit. I did like his comeback though. :lol


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587732928391729154


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Fuck this Company. burying their tag team division why Orton needs to beat both tag champs is ridiculous. why not fed him new day or ascension ?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Vince thinking people care about a Kane face turn in 2015 :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE not using Bryan on RAW again clearly shows how much disdain they have for DB fans/hardcore fans.


Looks like they're gotten to, as well.

Today's spoilers show that WWE has disdain for all of their fans.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> Lana announces that at Extreme Rules, John Cena will defend his title against Rusev in a Russian Chain Match.



You guys know what this means? John Cena is going to return as the Doctor of Thuganomics so he can tap into his experience as the leader of the Chain Gang.

Rusev will probably battle rap against Cena at some point too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No Bryan really gives me pause to watch it later.I'll probably still do so, to see if they mute the sounds down a level. What a major announcement? Why should anyone trust you WWE? Dont overhype and then not deliver. Great way to have fans vote no confidence in you,


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Empress said:


> I feel bad for him. I'm not a fan of his character but the fans should ease up a bit. I did like his comeback though. :lol


Nope. Fuck him. Glad the fans heckled him. Needs to eat a dick along with those imaginary salads of his. Pudgy bastard.










But seriously, I don't feel sorry for wrestlers getting booed or heckled. It all comes with the job.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I almost clicked the spoiler by accident :lol

Anyway, I'm excited :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What the fuck are they doing with Bryan? :floyd1
This is no way to elevate the IC title fpalm.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Have Barrett and Bryan had any interactions at all since Wrestlemania?

Ridiculous build for a title match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Had a good lel reading the spoilers, especially the number times I saw "the match lasted about two minutes"

Banning the RKO :jordan4


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Zico said:


> What the fuck are they doing with Bryan? :floyd1
> This is no way to elevate the IC title fpalm.


They think if they only put him on Smackdown, it'll get people to watch it, and to be fair, it's working, their numbers are apparently up.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



IDONTSHIV said:


> No Bryan really gives me pause to watch it later.I'll probably still do so, to see if they mute the sounds down a level. What a major announcement? Why should anyone trust you WWE? Dont overhype and then not deliver. Great way to have fans vote no confidence in you,


WWE clearly overhyped on purpose. I'm wondering if PS tweeted just to troll fans. Which again goes back to my disdain point.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> You guys know what this means? John Cena is going to return as the Doctor of Thuganomics so he can tap into his experience as the leader of the Chain Gang.
> 
> Rusev will probably battle rap against Cena at some point too.


Please stop stealing posts from Reddit, it's not big and it's not clever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE clearly overhyped on purpose. I'm wondering if PS tweeted just to troll fans. Which again goes back to my disdain point.


No doubt. If WWE has contempt for its fans, then it's fans should hold WWE in contempt.


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587734913140535296


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So no Bryan on TV but he's the dark Main Event? WTF type of game are they playing?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This should be a boring as ass RAW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Bad For Business said:


> They think if they only put him on Smackdown, it'll get people to watch it, and to be fair, it's working, their numbers are apparently up.


True. But the numbers are still in the same range even when they were on Friday nights -- it's in that 2.5-2.8 range even now. Being on thursdays should have meant getting ratings in the 3s. That could happen with better booking and creating SD only story lines.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Bad For Business said:


> They think if they only put him on Smackdown, it'll get people to watch it, and to be fair, it's working, their numbers are apparently up.


Bryan is one of the few guys that actually gives me the urge to watch Raw. :mcgee1

It's as if a secret draft has taken place and the only pick was to Smackdown and it was Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Who do you think will answer Cena's open challenge tonight?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> I hear Roman and Big Show were stiffing each other, anyone was there to confirm??
> 
> Not that I would be shocked. Those two usually don't hold back their hits lol


Someone on Twitter who was really close up to them said Show chokeslammed Reigns onto a car & they heard Reigns' back crack. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

All these people excited for Raw...



Spoiler: Raw



It's kinda like watching The Red Wedding episode of Game of Thrones with someone that has no idea. :mj2


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Not a Barrett fan, but booking him in the US Open is a bad decision.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The CRA1GER said:


> Not a Barrett fan, but booking him in the US Open is a bad decision.


Yeah, he's a terrible golfer.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Someone on Twitter who was really close up to them said Show chokeslammed Reigns onto a car & they heard Reigns' back crack. Hope he's ok.


'Thank you Big Show' chants next week if this is true


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Someone on Twitter who was really close up to them said Show chokeslammed Reigns onto a car & they heard Reigns' back crack. Hope he's ok.


I wouldn't say I like the guy but hope he's okay.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Soul Cat said:


> Yeah, he's a terrible golfer.


Terrible tennis player too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ambrose vs. Harper - meh.

We'll get good matches at least.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> * Ryback defeats Luke Harper by disqualification. *Dean Ambrose chased Harper off through the crowd.*


So we wil have Ambrose vs Harper on next PPV


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Garbage show by the looks of it, way to treat the UK fans by giving them a steamy turd. Seriously feel bad for anyone who bought a ticket. Fandango is the only guy that seemed worth seeing which that in itself shows how shit the product is. 

Neville losing again and losing clean. bad booking, send him back to NXT if you are not willing to invest in him you out of touch madman.

Kane vs Rollins "What the fuck was the point in that?" A Chokeslam amd then lying down? This company....

Ambrose vs a worthless jobber. Just wow, what an amazing show.

Bray Wyatt not doing anything of importance, I really want a Wyatt Family reunion, just put Rowan back with him and start bringing more followers.

The Tag Champs being jobbed out to Orton is just pointless, the devaluing of titles is just annoying.

Damien Sandow vs Miz on RAW, yep just rush it instead of waiting until Extreme Rules.

The only positive is I don't have to waste time in watching it this week.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*Oh goodie! Neville loses AGAIN
And Ziggler stands to gain nothing.
More pointless garbage. This show has to be a joke. Fuck this company, if this is #1 in the world I am Jesus.
*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> 'Thank you Big Show' chants next week if this is true



You're terrible. :side:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Soul Cat said:


> All these people excited for Raw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tonight is reaction night for me i can put raw on second monitor and just read the reactions CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looking forward to a great RAW! The crowds are amazing in Europe! >

Wade Barrett and Paige will get Austin/Rock cheers.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

They actually had a chance to get me to watch this week because I literally have no work to do and am in the mood to mindlessly waste three hours of my life. But the show looks *so* dire, i'll probably just pick up a book.

In the end, it's probably for the best. I don't want to get back in a routine I broke several months back.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Someone on Twitter who was really close up to them said Show chokeslammed Reigns onto a car & they heard Reigns' back crack. Hope he's ok.


Ummm, let's hope it was just the car creaking :lol I know those two love to stiff, but god damn :lol That would have to be a pretty loud crack to be heard over the boos lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just watching tonight to see how badly they edit the crowd audio.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Not the best raw to see. Great live but I cant imagine you guys enjoying much. Paige and Bryan pops of the night. Aside from Cena talking about mania in London


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

a real fight broke out in the crowd as well. Proper brawl. Best fght of the night


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Not the best raw to see. Great live but I cant imagine you guys enjoying much. Paige and Bryan pops of the night. Aside from Cena talking about mania in London


We won't see Bryan because for some reason he doesn't work Raw anymore.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

A stipulation banning the RKO is a bit too extreme for my taste ... I don't know if I'm going to be able to sit through that w/o wincing. 

Is WWE moving away from PG programming?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Not the best raw to see. Great live but I cant imagine you guys enjoying much. Paige and Bryan pops of the night. Aside from Cena talking about mania in London


I heard you guys went apeshit for the Fandango music :lol

How loud were the "We Want Cena!" chants at Roman? I want to see how much WWE edits in his segment.

Neville vs Ziggler was MOTN, i assume?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So going by the spoilers:

- We potentially miss out on a solid Ziggler/Rollins match where we could have had a moment like last week where Ziggler looks to be winning but this time you have Rollins look strong by beating him clean, having it close. Instead we get Rollins going over Kane.

- We get absolutely NO Rusev, so that is two Raws on the bounce, three on the bounce where Rusev and Cena have had absolutely no interaction despite being in a title match at Extreme Rules, no one watches Smackdown to care or be invested at PPV.

- What was Wyatts promo about? Why doesn't the spoiler tell us? I imagine it's just more ramblings on route to losing in another feud whilst building it on his own.

- Looks like they're having Neville on the roster to be a jobber to the stars, someone who is going to look amazing in the ring but will eventually lose to those who should be in a higher spot then what they are in or those already established, a waste really.

- Only feud that seems to have a good build in the midcard is Sandow/Miz. Which is disgraceful.

- Ambrose is suddenly back on TV but he's beating Adam Rose? I have a feeling this is the start of a winning streak and a good strong summer for him which he will kick off by beating Harper, but I don't care for the feud. It will provide some good matches, but I just want Ambrose kicking ass and cutting promos.

- I imagine Orton will hit the RKO on Rollins at Extreme Rules or on someone else and that will be the fuckery in how Rollins wins, providing a rematch at the next PPV. 



All in all, seems a poor Raw.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Just watching tonight to see how badly they edit the crowd audio.




:vince5 "Make Reigns look more over than Bryan, DAMMIT!"


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> Ummm, let's hope it was just the car creaking :lol I know those two love to stiff, but god damn :lol That would have to be a pretty loud crack to be heard over the boos lol


That's not just the car.

https://vine.co/v/eup5x6gM6xF

Use earphones & turn the volume up. You can hear the sound of the car & then the sound of a crack.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wait... people actually get paid to write this? Absolute waste of space fucking company!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Post absolutely NO SPOILERS in this thread.. even in spoiler tags as mods have to read what's in spoiler tags and we don't want to be spoiled just alike anyone else.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> That's not just the car.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/eup5x6gM6xF


Big Show with that struggle slam. Did he even try :ha

I think Roman is fine. Sounds more like the hood bending.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mercy said:


> *Post absolutely NO SPOILERS in this thread.. even in spoiler tags as mods have to read what's in spoiler tags and we don't want to be spoiled just alike anyone else.*



RAW will be tonight at 7 PM Central/ 8 PM some other time.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> I heard you guys went apeshit for the Fandango music :lol
> 
> How loud were the "We Want Cena!" chants at Roman? I want to see how much WWE edits in his segment.
> 
> Neville vs Ziggler was MOTN, i assume?


Yeah we were fandangoing like it was 2012

We want Cena chants were mild. Reigns got boo'd but the reaction was fairly split

Yeah Neville had a great showing with some crazy flip off the barricade. He ran around the top of the barricade and did like a 360 splash or some shit..didnt see it perfectly to tell


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mercy said:


> *Post absolutely NO SPOILERS in this thread.. even in spoiler tags as mods have to read what's in spoiler tags and we don't want to be spoiled just alike anyone else.*


What I posted was actually not a spoiler for the most part, but I also thought I was posting in the other Raw thread, wasn't paying attention that there were two. Oopsie.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> Big Show with that struggle slam. Did he even try :ha
> 
> I think Roman is fine. Sounds more like the hood bending.


Use some earphones & turn the volume. You can't hear it on a normal volume, but when you turn it up, you can tell the difference of the sound of him hitting the car, & then a crunching noise that sounds different.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:

1. Bryan
2. Ambrose 
3. Barrett 
4. Neville 
5. Paige

And apparently most boos/heat to Reigns & Show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:
> 
> 1. Bryan
> 2. Ambrose
> ...


How will that translate on tv though.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Ultimate New Black said:


> How will that translate on tv though.


You already know the answer to that. :reigns2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:
> 
> 1. Bryan
> 2. Ambrose
> ...


Going by the spoilers, Bryan doesn't show up until after the show which is a shame. Great to hear about Ambrose, it's crazy how over the guy is following shit booking and bigger pops than the three British superstars too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Ultimate New Black said:


> How will that translate on tv though.


DB wasn't on RAW so people can't complain about WWE editing crowd reactions against him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Yeah we were fandangoing like it was 2012
> 
> We want Cena chants were mild. Reigns got boo'd but the reaction was fairly split
> 
> Yeah Neville had a great showing with some crazy flip off the barricade. He ran around the top of the barricade and did like a 360 splash or some shit..didnt see it perfectly to tell


Ahhhh ok. Some people made it seem like the whole crowd rained down on him with the shit :lol

I thought the chant was funny, so I didn't mind. I knew UK was going to have their fun :shrug

Surprised he even got a split reaction to be honest. I was waiting for him to get slaughtered :lol Seems Big Show got shat on pretty hard though.

Did the chokeslam look as horrid live as it did in that vine :deandre 

Neville is ridiculously athletic. I'm glad he had such a great showing for a hot crowd. Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I guess I won't be watching Raw tonight why are they keeping Bryan of OFF Raw doesn't make any sense


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



dreammaster said:


> I guess I won't be watching Raw tonight why are they keeping Bryan of OFF Raw doesn't make any sense


Looks like they are building him to be the face of Smackdown. The workhorse of the company.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Thanks WWE. I could use the extra sleep tonight.

Pitiful show. So I guess Bitch Show chokeslamming Reigns on a taxi was part of the "major angle"? Or a talking segment with no drama to end the show?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Erik. said:


> So going by the spoilers:
> 
> - We potentially miss out on a solid Ziggler/Rollins match where we could have had a moment like last week where Ziggler looks to be winning but this time you have Rollins look strong by beating him clean, having it close. Instead we get Rollins going over Kane.
> 
> ...


Rusev attacked Cena 

I've lost my voice


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This Raw sounds like absolute horseshit... they aren't even trying to give anything entertaining anymore.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*All they had to do was let Naomi win the damn Battle Royal and not Paige. But no. They had to do the polar opposite and have Paige win this shit. Really? Really Vince? Is that how you want to get down on building the division? Is this how you treat Naomi who was had some wins over Nikki in recent weeks? Is this how you build up her momentum and shut it down. Turn her to a heel out of random. What is wrong with this senile old fool? I love Paige and she is my favorite. I swear if Paige wins the title soo soon..I don't know what I will do. It will be too soon. What sense is this? Someone answer me this.* :fuckthis


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

These spoilers do not sound particularly good. 

Having said that though the match quality at Extreme Rules should be quite high. 

I assume we are getting 

Orton/Rollins Cage match (Obv so Orton can lose without eating pin which is fine) These tow go well together, just hope it isn't ridiculously overbooked. 

Cena/Rusev Chain match- No idea what the fuck this is but these two guys can go. Hopefully in defeat Rusev is protected here. 

Ambrose/Harper- Don't know what type of match this will be but again these two guys can really go. Assuming this is a feud for Ambrose to come out in top in after countless months of putting everyone else over. If he loses to Harper then I'll be astounded.

Sheamus/Ziggler- Again no complaints. Should put on a good show and Ziggler will be the guy to put Sheamus over for the Daniel Bryan feud. 

Reigns/Big Show- Just have to assume this is going to get the street fight stip that these two guys have been using at House shows for the past few months. I've seen reports were they have done this match so many times that surely by now it should be at least half decent. Also if Reigns and Big Show are wiling to even be half as physical as Reigns/Lesnar it has my interest. 

Barrett/Bryan- Barretts awful booking aside I'd expect a good match. 

The only thing lacking from this card is some unpredictability but if the stories are told well it won;t matter too much with it being a gimmick ppv.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> DB wasn't on RAW so people can't complain about WWE editing crowd reactions against him.












Jelly much?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Everyone was chanting "Gary Neville" at Neville :lol: hope that comes across on TV



Wynter said:


> Ahhhh ok. Some people made it seem like the whole crowd rained down on him with the shit :lol
> 
> I thought the chant was funny, so I didn't mind. I knew UK was going to have their fun :shrug
> 
> ...


They used a low camera shot of the chokeslam to make it look better, I think it looked ok, but it was hard to tell. It would have been better if he put his head through the glass window.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



seannnn said:


> Rusev attacked Cena
> 
> I've lost my voice


Thank you for clearing that up. Wasn't made clear in the spoilers.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Everyone was chanting "Gary Neville" at Neville :lol: hope that comes across on TV
> 
> 
> 
> They used a low camera shot of the chokeslam to make it look better, I think it looked ok, but it was hard to tell. It would have been better if he put his head through the glass window.


Poor Phil


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Everyone was chanting "Gary Neville" at Neville :lol: hope that comes across on TV
> 
> 
> 
> They used a low camera shot of the chokeslam to make it look better, I think it looked ok, but it was hard to tell. It would have been better if he put his head through the glass window.


:lol I hope WWE doesn't edit the show to hell. I can understand some of the Big Show chants, but the rest didn't sound bad.


That chokeslam looked horrid to me lol Big Show didn't even try to a lift him or help sell Roman's jump. Just looked ew. 


True, going through some fake glass would have looked awesome. They have to go the extra mile to make this terrible ass match up somewhat interesting.

Glad the show was at least good for you live though (Y)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StraightYesSociety said:


> Jelly much?


That picture reminds of how Orton got nothing out of working with Bryan from 2013 to WM 30.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Everyone was chanting "Gary Neville" at Neville :lol: hope that comes across on TV
> 
> 
> 
> They used a low camera shot of the chokeslam to make it look better, I think it looked ok, but it was hard to tell. It would have been better if he put his head through the glass window.


I was waiting for you to come online and share your experience. I'm sorry AJ wasn't there and the show wasn't the best (judging by the spoilers). I hope you managed to enjoy some parts of it.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wynter said:


> :lol I hope WWE doesn't edit the show to hell. I can understand some of the Big Show chants, but the rest didn't sound bad.
> 
> 
> That chokeslam looked horrid to me lol Big Show didn't even try to a lift him or help sell Roman's jump. Just looked ew.
> ...


I don't think they have that much time to edit it too much. I mean they go on in an hour.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> That picture reminds of how Orton got nothing out of working with Bryan from 2013 to WM 30.


Don't you wish you got to do what Bryan does with his friend Orton regularly? They hug and Orton loves him.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ryan193 said:


> Poor Phil


Someone around me was chanting Phil Neville. 

and then Robbie Savage chants broke for Ziggler after that :lol: I don't think those will make it to TV because it was just a loud vocal group of us doing those sort of chants.



Wynter said:


> :lol I hope WWE doesn't edit the show to hell. I can understand some of the Big Show chants, but the rest didn't sound bad.
> 
> 
> That chokeslam looked horrid to me lol Big Show didn't even try to a lift him or help sell Roman's jump. Just looked ew.
> ...


Thanks mate. Was great seeing it live but like I said it was a fairly shit RAW as far as RAW's go. Barrett losing, Paige getting wrecked, Neville losiing, and shitty 2-3 minute matches did their best to kill a hot crowd.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Boy Wonder said:


> That picture reminds of how Orton got nothing out of working with Bryan from 2013 to WM 30.


Nothing apart from being relevant for the first time since 2009...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



admiremyclone said:


> Surely there must have been ONE guy backstage who thinks that sucks.


They did......unkout


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Empress said:


> I was waiting for you to come online and share your experience. I'm sorry AJ wasn't there and the show wasn't the best (judging by the spoilers). I hope you managed to enjoy some parts of it.


Yeah not only was there no AJ but they were sold out of Seth Rollins shirts when I went to buy one , how the hell do they not have enough stock for him. :shrug


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

All that shit about Rollins sounds terrible. He can't beat Kane clean and of course Orton will be protected to death at ER when he doesn't fucking need it .


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Marrakesh said:


> _*Cena/Rusev Chain match- No idea what the fuck this is but these two guys can go. Hopefully in defeat Rusev is protected here. *_


What I know to be a chain match is NOT like a bull rope match, there will be NO touching the four corners instead it's a match where BOTH men are linked to a chain which they can use against the other along with other weapons I believe which means the match can ONLY end in pinfall or submission. 

The last true chain match happened back May of 2001 @ Judgment Day featuring HHH vs Kane for the IC Title vid below....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Big Show vs Reigns at Extreme Rules??? OMG


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So wait who did Wyatt call out?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

oh fuck, reigns doing an in ring promo ... Bray SAVE US. lol. (this was advertised on the pre show btw i haven't looked at spoilers i HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *All they had to do was let Naomi win the damn Battle Royal and not Paige. But no. They had to do the polar opposite and have Paige win this shit. Really? Really Vince? Is that how you want to get down on building the division? Is this how you treat Naomi who was had some wins over Nikki in recent weeks? Is this how you build up her momentum and shut it down. Turn her to a heel out of random. What is wrong with this senile old fool? I love Paige and she is my favorite. I swear if Paige wins the title soo soon..I don't know what I will do. It will be too soon. What sense is this? Someone answer me this.* :fuckthis


Naomi did so badly that last tag match and was so not over, that they stopped her face push to a heel maybe push. 

I doubt Paige will make it to ER, I think it will be Naomi vs Nikki still (just heel vs heel) after that, who knows with both girls. What can clearly be seen though is Paige is going straight back in the title picture when she comes back after Payback; she likely isn't getting the title match she's owed, so she'll get it when she's back, for Money in the Bank


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Yeah not only was there no AJ but *they were sold out of Seth Rollins shirts when I went to buy one *, how the hell do they not have enough stock for him. :shrug


:drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The WWE champion is ready


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hope this show and crowd delivers better than the abomination that was last week's RAW!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Since they're in London the crowd should be great, at least in the beginning. Beyond that, who knows.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Ultimate New Black said:


> :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose


Proof he is the future is what I thought. :wink2:



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *All they had to do was let Naomi win the damn Battle Royal and not Paige. But no. They had to do the polar opposite and have Paige win this shit. Really? Really Vince? Is that how you want to get down on building the division? Is this how you treat Naomi who was had some wins over Nikki in recent weeks? Is this how you build up her momentum and shut it down. Turn her to a heel out of random. What is wrong with this senile old fool? I love Paige and she is my favorite. I swear if Paige wins the title soo soon..I don't know what I will do. It will be too soon. What sense is this? Someone answer me this.* :fuckthis



Naomi botched the fuck outta the ending of tht match from where I was sitting, I bet they edit it, Paige kicked her out of the ring but she took about 4 seconds to roll out and it looked ridiculous.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hope it's not a spoiler, but I have a friend that attended the show and he told me that the crowd was as good as the one from the post-Mania RAW.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KuritaDavion said:


> Since they're in London the crowd should be great, at least in the beginning. Beyond that, who knows.



Lesnar can come out, F5 people in every match, and get 'reinstated' >


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



superuser1 said:


> So wait who did Wyatt call out?


Jack Swagger and 'Brother Ryback'


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A non edited crowd may actually make this a fun show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

ROLLINS selling dem t-shirts despite being a heel.

:rollins


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Did Kane really chokeslam Rollins and then layed down for him ?
It sounds so ridiculous , I don't know if I believe it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok, I don't want any spoilers, but I'm dead tired, very sick and wondering:

Should I watch this or just get some sleep? That's all I want to know from those of you who've seen it.

Bear in mind, my tolerance for absolute crap is very, very low.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:
> 
> 1. Bryan
> 2. Ambrose
> ...


On TV:

TOP Pops:
1. Reings
2. Orton
4. Barrett/Paige
5. Ambrose

Brayn is not on TV 

I think WWE and Cena are accustomed with his reactions, that have not will hide if he had or not bad reaction


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phaedra said:


> oh fuck, reigns doing an in ring promo ... Bray SAVE US. lol. (this was advertised on the pre show btw i haven't looked at spoilers i HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED)



Maybe he starts convulsing like he always does. Oh, I mean, flipping his hair and convulsing while he's charging up'.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:
> 
> 1. Bryan
> 2. Ambrose
> ...


that list just looks like an iwc's dream....i doubt they all outpopped cena or even orton for that matter.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SpeedStick said:


> Big Show vs Reigns at Extreme Rules??? OMG


:mark: Vince listening to his fans once again. He hears the "we want more Reigns vs Big Show" sadly his selective hearing causes him to miss the word 'don't' in between 'we' and 'won't'.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Erik. said:


> Going by the spoilers, Bryan doesn't show up until after the show which is a shame. Great to hear about Ambrose, it's crazy how over the guy is following shit booking and bigger pops than the three British superstars too.


Thay is called "connection with the audience"
Unfortunately WWE does not appreciate people with that :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Shadowcran said:


> Ok, I don't want any spoilers, but I'm dead tired, very sick and wondering:
> 
> Should I watch this or just get some sleep? That's all I want to know from those of you who've seen it.
> 
> Bear in mind, my tolerance for absolute crap is very, very low.


Skip and get some sleep.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So worth watching or no?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

thanks, will do. Not surprised at all.

Good night folks. When you make your best jokes at WWE's expense, think of me.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SóniaPortugal said:


> Thay is called "connection with the audience"
> Unfortunately WWE does not appreciate people with that :shrug


It should be a simple formula - a guy is over - push him, a tag team is over, push them, a diva is over, push her. Why they choose to push and de-push who they want and force people to accept it is mind boggling. If they booked based on reactions the company would literally be B4B.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Time for our weekly dose of Monday Night Fuckery!


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think that after Bryan, Fandango's old music got the biggest pop.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SóniaPortugal said:


> Thay is called "connection with the audience"
> Unfortunately WWE does not appreciate people with that :shrug


tudo bem? Meu Portuguess nao e muito bom, mas eu falo um pouco. eu vivi no Brasil por dois anos. 

I speak a bit of Spanish as well. I mostly know bad words in both Spanish and Portuguese. I can understand the Brazilians well but haven't heard people from Portugal speak.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

RAW IS UK :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hope this is better than NXT this week. Good luck clearing that hurdle.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Here we go.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Shoulda been Emma turning heel on Paige. 

Or Paige wins the battle Royal and the Bellas give her a beating to put her out of commission since they could use some heat after they've looked like geeks for the past few weeks, then Naomi could have received the title shot for being the runner up and for pinning Nikki three times already.

That heel/face ratio in the division is fucking bizarre.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Always excited for London RAWs. LET'S DO THIS! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Would love to see balor :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

English crowds are great. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"SPEAR ME ROMAN".. Wew lad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Pork


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wish Regal would show up.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena :mark:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SpeedStick said:


> Big Show vs Reigns at Extreme Rules??? OMG


Really??? Damn what did Reigns do to deserve this constant punishment? He is literally the only guy on the roster who gets a HORRENDOUS feud, & then gets shit on personally for the bad booking that's out of his control AND for his opponent's weaknesses. Every time someone else gets stuck in a terrible feud, we must support them. When it happens to Reigns, let's tar & feather him. What kind of logic is that?

I can't believe people are still blaming him for this feud when Big Show is in it. Smh.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

God I fucking love Britain.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Heavy boos for John boy.

Maybe they aren't editing tonight? :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao Cena trying so hard not to laugh. At this point he probably loves this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:HA I love London!!!!!! 

JOHN CENA SUUUUUUCKS!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good boos for cena. And the john cena sucks song! Good job England! Hopefully they gave reigns this treatment.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Great crowd so far


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

TOP POPs of the show:

*Bryan:* not appear on TV

*Ambrose:* appears 3 to 4 minutes

No one in WWE notice that they are doing something wrong 

:maisie3

I am not fan Bryan, but the man is the most popular on WWE at the moment


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rowdy crowd here tonight. :cena3


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Are there any sports teams that play at the O2 Arena? Or is it just a concert hall?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't wait to hear another riveting promo from the boy scout. And what's this? Michael Cole's back too? Great.

At least the Britain crowd's good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love the UK shows so goddamn much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

London crowds are always great! :mark:

*JOHN CENA SUCKS! *second verse same as the first!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

lol It didn't take very long for Cole to start with the "polarizing" talk with Cena.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

GOOD GUY CENA IN UK GUYS :deandre


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, Britain ain't having none of your shit Cena.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

da CUNT is here


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

john cena suckssss


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Hope this is better than NXT this week. Good luck clearing that hurdle.


Perhaps aiming a little too high there?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Roman Empire said:


> I wish Regal would show up.


He's gonna show up..................................to make Roman Reigns look strong :reigns

Oooahhhh :reigns


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

London shitting all over this turd


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

London the greatest in the world


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I will give it to Cena, he takes the hate really fucking well lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:maury England's shitting on this douche so badly.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did JBL ask how Cole's dick was?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

One guy is supporting Cena.

Astounding.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hometown London BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn. The bombshell right away. Cena opens Raw. Did not see coming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Live on tape, Jhon.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That one Cena fan from the arena )


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

You and London never get along Cena.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Haha. John Cena's whole entrace is such a troll. Horrible music + his shitty flag routine ( not sure if he did it this time haha ).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow nice way to bury the United States audience.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What an ass kisser.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*This Raw is recorded yet WWE didn't edit out the boos against John Cena.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah, suck up to the crowd bhenchod.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena has no shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena getting booed this hard early in the show.

Later chant "We Want Cena" when Reigns comes out.

:ti

It's a wrap, Roman.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ah yes. Cena's obligatory ass-kissing to a raucous crowd.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I love London crowds.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"We were out and about, we wanna show you some of the sights and sounds of London."

*insert stock photos*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That one guy REALLY loves Cena.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The "Let's Go Cena" guy needs to get beaten up... he's the only one chanting it!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

see my sig


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wrestlemania at Wembley!!!!!!! YES YES YES YES


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a dick-sucker.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Heat"?

Do you mean Sunday Night Heat John?

What are these backstage terms you speak of :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Such an ass kisser.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fucking Cena with his fucking crowd pandering; so fucking corny :fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Man does he pander... why won't my game install faster <_<


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I didn't think Cena could pander anymore than he used too. LAst week he said that shit about the post WrestleMania crowds being the best and now he just said London is the best


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ASSKISSSER......ASSKISSER.....like ME.....please LIKE ME........:cena


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is John Cena the biggest ass kisser of fans the WWE ever had?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

John sucking up


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

England sucks and never deserves a WrestleMania. Jerkoffs.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn Cena, you got a lot of brown on your nose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Giving away free pops in London tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena: the master panderer with that Wrestlemania plug.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LMFAO Fuck off Cena. Such a cheap ass way to get a pop :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena is still the master of getting the crowd behind him!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena should have said "But it will never happen." With that goofy smile on his face.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow, decent set and lighting for once in England.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I love how Cena's ass kissing ALWAYS works.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If its anyone that Vince listens to, it has to be Cena. So a Mania in London...........maybe, just maybe


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena's new shirt looks like something from the 80s you'd find at the Salvation Army


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cheapest pop that I have ever heard


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

YESSSSSSSSSSSS BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BNB :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Listen to Cena, Vince! LISTEN TO HIM!!!

WrestleMania at Wembley would be amazing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm afraid I've got some bad news!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Boom Motherfucker :barrett


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Predictable choice.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wade? Shouldn't he be trying to get the IC title back?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Saw this coming. Poor Barrett about to get flashbacks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena with that Foley esque cheap pop, live here on Wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I actually expected Balor to come out. Well, Barret vs Cena should be good too


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lmfao Barrett.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wade about to job to Cena on his own home turf, then he has war flashbacks from 2010.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL at that one guy who is screaming "Cena." Must be trolling.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Come on Bad newssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Barrett is a geek.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

New Cena smiley face.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The fuck's wrong with Cena's eye?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BNB about to catch a 

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett :barrett :barrett


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Come on London, where are the 'WHO R YA' chants


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cole just said Barrett was from Preston an HOUR away from London. 

Revise that on google maps again Michael. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I love that accent on Bad News Barrett chant!


Wade just lost last Friday, he better not lose again. It doesnt reflect well on the IC title match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dem edited in boos for Barrett. :Jordan


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



kakashi101 said:


> Damn Cena, you got a lot of brown on your nose.


That's shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I like how they actually do wrestler introductions in title matches now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao Can't wait to see the crowd's reaction if Barrett loses.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



HHHbkDX said:


> The fuck's wrong with Cena's eye?


Stardust poked it last week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ad break 8 minutes in ladies and gents.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Poor Barrett about to get the Cena shovel in front of his home country.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Eden, putting the "Uuuuuuuuuuuuu" in United States.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



bjnelson19705 said:


> John sucking up


Well he can't use America to get over, Wrestlemania in UK is the next best thing for a cheer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bahd Nooz Way Barruh getting a U.S. Title shot in his home country. <3

Loved that the crowd also did the "BOOM!" with Barrett that he does when he enters the ring.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Starting off Raw with a Wrestling match?

Wow... what a concept!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



witchblade000 said:


> Dem edited in boos for Barrett. :Jordan


I believe they're saying "boom" along with Barrett


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



witchblade000 said:


> Dem edited in boos for Barrett. :Jordan


That wasn't a boo...it was the noise Barrett makes no?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That fucker in the crowd with the " come to Israel " sign is fucking annoying .


----------



## Pinkman26 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



witchblade000 said:


> Dem edited in boos for Barrett. :Jordan


They weren't boo's, they were saying "BOOM!" with him as he said it.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Who comes up with this shit?

"Hey we're in the UK, let's have Super Cena squash their favourite hometown guy to open the show."

Fuckin' company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love Barrett, he's a heel and he just heeled the rest of the UK but fuck i'd be cheering. lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wkc_23 said:


> New Cena smiley face.


Just me or does Cena get these eye injuries regularly? He had one back in February as well.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wrestlemania at Wembley Stadium would be excellent though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Come 2 Israel"

Someone in the O2 Arena knows a thing or two about sign making.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Some quality booking righ there, feeding BNB to John Cena in fucking England. Fuck sake.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:vince "We're in London tonight, so have Barrett lose to Cena. The crowd will love it."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

At least they started the show without the Authority for once. (Y)


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I really wanted to see that Cena/Barret match. Really hate these commercials


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Is anyone else seeing these commercials with old ladies flashing and pizzas with tits? Or am I hallucinating?


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A wrestling match at the start?! What a time to be alive


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Even as an Orton mark having him beat the tag champs like that is a fucking joke fpalm 



NastyYaffa said:


> From The Undertaker to.... Jack Swagger? :lol


Well Wyatt may actually win a feud :lmao. That would be random as hell. 



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seth Rollins beat Corporate Kane [4:33] .Kane chokeslammed Rollins, then laid down and pulled Rollins on top of him to get pinned. Maybe it plays out better on TV than how it sounds.
> 
> 
> WTF


I need some fucking cocanie man.



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587725371048665088
> And your main event: Stipulation announcement for Seth Rollins v Randy Orton at Extreme Rules - In Progress Now


Wow I need to see this match. Probs nothing else.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Whats wrong with Cena's eye?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Just me or does Cena get these eye injuries regularly? He had one back in February as well.


I guess Charlie Sheen isn't the only one who likes Japanese Eye Goggles.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

1 hour drive lol. Its about 3/4 hours from Preston to London.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Has Addychu hit the ring yet. you know she wants to be seen.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



A Paul Heyman G said:


> It should be a simple formula - a guy is over - push him, a tag team is over, push them, a diva is over, push her. Why they choose to push and de-push who they want and force people to accept it is mind boggling. If they booked based on reactions the company would literally be B4B.


Tbh I would've agreed with you a few months ago, but it would be predictable & boring as hell if they did that. How would anyone else get a chance? We'd just have Bryan main eventing every single year, burying the entire roster, probably even beating Lesnar multiple times. No amount of money could get me to watch Mr Underdog do the impossible every week.

Btw, a lot of people are over till they get pushed, and them everyone turns on them, so that still won't work. I guarantee if they give Ambrose that big push he's rumored to be getting soon, fans will turn on him. The trend right now is to only like mid-carders. When fans make it a point to refuse anyone that WWE pushes (like MANY fans are doing), then that's a one-way ticket to always be butthurt at everything WWE does. Been there done that. Take it from me. I've been there before, & I don't wanna go back.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Awful quiet crowd. O ley chants really? ??


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

JBL is such an idiot.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Has Addychu hit the ring yet. you know she wants to be seen.


She should of brought a 'Wrestlingforum.com' sign. Give us some minor fame!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Taking advantage from the home field advantage"
good analysis Michael


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wtf Ambrose vs Rose!?

No!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Unexpected Cactus Jack shout out!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Barrett, those knees in the ropes look hideous. Please stop.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did Barrett just did a tribute to Foley?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Does cena have the worst dropkick ever?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

+1 to Barrett for the "Bang! Bang!" nod to Foley before hitting the diving elbow drop from the apron. :clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy Shit...Cactus elbow!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Give Barret the title for that home crowd feel good moment. Even if Cena wins it again next week, the reaction from this London crowd would be worth it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder if cena hits that springboard stunner?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Pretty great match so far.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll bet money we get another commercial break before this match is done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Call me a conspiracy theorist, but the crowd noise seems a tiny bit edited.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BNB chants sound like BNP :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

tfw Cena's angle is that he's using new moves. WATCH OUT REIGNS, JOHN BOYS COMIN TO STEAL YOUR THUNDER.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The audio is already annoying me


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but the crowd noise seems a tiny bit edited.


Edited to make their number one face get booed? Wouldn't make a lot of sense


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Unexpected Cactus Jack shout out!


But expectedly looked awful.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is it just me or does it sound like the crowd volume decreased once the match started?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



The Absolute said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but the crowd noise seems a tiny bit edited.


This was pre-recorded right? you may be right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hate the way cena drives his shoulder into the steel steps like that.. Obviously it's choreographic, but damn bruh. Looks wayyy fucking fake.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena just no sold the shit out of that suplex.... fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Was that a Tornado Suplex?


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena completely no sold that suplex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena has that stf on like a vise.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not liking this match...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



People Power said:


> Is it just me or does it sound like the crowd volume decreased once the match started?


They are at he 02 which is very big and a open arena. They are being loud alright.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



People Power said:


> Is it just me or does it sound like the crowd volume decreased once the match started?


It's BNB. They don't exactly give a damn about him besides the cheap "hometown" pop.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A tornado DDT transitioned into a suplex? Interesting move by Barrett. Hopefully he keeps it from here on out. bama

Really looking forward to Neville's response tonight considering he's a limey, too.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

weakland


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Does this piece of trash not know anything about near falls. The jackass kicks out without even making it seem close.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wade's looking damn good so far! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hey Wade Barrett, 


I got some Bad News for you.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Its like finishers don't mean anything anymore...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Not a bad match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Barrett is going to lose in his home country :kobe9

It's like Vince wants to piss off his fans.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

HE KICKED OUT!!! BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It's amazing that now EVERYONE can kick out of the AA now! :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Had to give him the FU kickout just because he's home.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well at least Barrett kicked out of 1 F-U.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So is wasteland a regular move now? Seems like Barrett no longer wins with it...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The AA has to be the least effective finishing move ever.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

This match sucks and so does Wade Barrett.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Natecore said:


> It's BNB. They don't exactly give a damn about him besides the cheap "hometown" pop.


Very wrong he was being a Heel last time he was in England with his pedestal but still had a huge reaction. I hope this brings him back to his chants which he was getting often before his injury.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can we stop with finisher kick outs...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fuck Cena lol


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Every single one of Barrets big moves buried. Haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That fireman's carry of death! denied! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cena buries another mid carders finisher.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Beautiful bullhammer.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Make the finishers look weak fest.....


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Barrett/Nexus vs Cena was half a decade ago, crazy to think about.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fuck that finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Barrett :buried


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

meh match.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:jose Barrett showing why he shouldn't be jobbed, especially with that shitty springboard stunner.

:fuckthis FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Stop doing that John. It looks horrendous.

Good match otherwise.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well that was incredibly sub par.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

SPRINGBOARD STUNNER! BAH GAWD! :jr


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And the burial of all the stars that need to be built continues! Jesus fuck.. he can't even let them get to the ME level before sending them packing now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why in the hell a guy that is 7 - 35 in 2015 giving Cena problems?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well that's the bullhammer buried


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cenawinslol

fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOLCENASTUNNERS


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This was a really good match. I also saw that Stunner again, so yeah it was a good start for this show


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This RAW is so Full of Smackdown! quality.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LANAAAAA


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lana with the pop


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LANA!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lana got that POP!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

CENA'S GOING BALLLLLLLLDDD

CENA'S GOING BALLLLLLLLLDD!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread  (NO SPOILERS)*

Lana!!! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

to know Superman Cena is alive and well in London. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well, he did the horrid springboard stunner. how does this result help the prestige of the match between Bryan and Barrett?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Superman never dies. We all know this by now


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Get him Rusev!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

fpalm CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Dell said:


> Proof he is the future is what I thought. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Fucking botch Naomi. I swear she can never stop freaking botching. *_:fuckthis


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lana you've been missed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> And the burial of all the stars that need to be built continues! Jesus fuck.. he can't even let them get to the ME level before sending them packing now.


That's why I was thrilled when Rollins beat him even if it wasn't clean. Any win over him is a major accomplishment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lana! :lenny


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

London popping for that Lana and Rusev.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

She should stop teasing and just come out nude.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Always good when we get to see Lana's legs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Russian chain match? So Cena gonna bust out his WORD LIFE chain.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ambrose gonna get a huge win tonight can u guys feel it?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Russian chain? ummmm ok


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> So is wasteland a regular move now? Seems like Barrett no longer wins with it...


Yeah, the Wasteland has been bumped down to signature move status ever since he adopted the Bull Hammer as his finisher.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Those limey bastards have a thing for lana.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

no putin no sale


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A Russian chain match, 50% deadlier than a regular chain match. I guess.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I just can't believe Barrett once was Nexus leader, now nothing jobber


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok what is a Russian chain match? I never heard of that type of match before.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Put Cena in the Accolade with the chain, make him suffer more dammit lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

incoming thuganomics Cena next


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I want Lana in a Russian pulling a train match! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cheers for Rusev Boos for Russia lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They need to have a Raw in Russia :lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Russian Chain Match, against the Doctor of Thuganomics? Nicely played WWE


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Another finisher buried by Cena in this weekly challenge


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a slow start to RAW...hurry up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cole has a lawsuit against BORK:lmao

STOP IT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A chain match in 2015

:ti


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol at people thinking Cena should have lost lol

This is the same guy that loses clean to Sin Cara and Dolph Ziggler

No way you bury the US title like that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I know we never see any chain wrestling in WWE, anymore :shrug


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Joseph92 said:


> Ok what is a Russian chain match? I never heard of that type of match before.


I don't know, I imagine it's just called a 'Russian' chain match so it sounds more dangerous. :shrug 

Russian = bad. Right? :vince3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please don't re cap this awful match. IT's a dark time in wrestling history that that main evented raw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WANK PHAESANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Great match between Barrett and Cena. Hell, I'd say both men's best singles match so far this year. Great stuff. The two have some really good chemistry. ***1/2-***3/4 for it.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Russian chain match....on a pole :russo


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Never stopped being a Cole-miner Maggle, I'm with you on this whole law-suit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Orton/Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wouldn't it be a "Bulgarian who thinks he's a Russian Chain Match?"


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cole just broke kayfabe and referred to heels and faces...

"Orton got the win, meaning HEEL FACE Seth Rollins at Extreme Rules"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It's amazing how little is required to be done to recieve a "This is awesome" chant.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Do they pay somebody to find the most mediocre music they possibly can for their PPVs?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh my god the Bellas. :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good lord Nikki can get all of this dick in her mouth :mark:

Oh my god.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If Brie died in the womb and Nikki got Brie's face. :homer


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That's the most conservatively Nikki has ever dressed


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins / Ziggler & Orton / Cesaro >


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy Cow Nikki..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Headliner said:


> Russian chain match? So Cena gonna bust out his WORD LIFE chain.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Literally the best thing about the Bella's is that sometimes the tears in Brie's pants sometimes show some butt cheek.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki :mark:

Looking fine as always :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Never seen Dolph vs Seth before :eyeroll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And back to the same ole same ole for the women...... guess it's good AJ retired. Now if Paige and Emma can just hide in NXT for their whole career before they aren't given any reason to stay and try to wrestle for this company......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Literally the best thing about the Bella's is that sometimes the tears in Brie's pants some some butt cheek.


Best thing? It's the only good thing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki :done


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Boy don't you get tired of match ups that are entirely predictable?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShowStopper said:


> It's amazing how little is required to be done to recieve a "This is awesome" chant.


Very lowered expectations.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikkkkiiiiiiiii


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Extreme Rules PPV theme sounds like Fall Out Boy.

Orton vs Cesaro! :mark: They had some good matches on Main Event and Smackdown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki looks like a walking wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StraightYesSociety said:


> So no Bryan on TV but he's the dark Main Event? WTF type of game are they playing?


The same game they've been playing for the last two years. They don't like Bryan, and they're trying to find ways to cool his jets. UK crowd? Let's not put the most over guy in the roster on TV because it'll make our chosen top guys look bad...... fpalm

No point in me watching this show, and I must be insane to still watch at all.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If WWE keeps this up i won't care if my favourites do not get wins often if given the chance to put on great matches which i hope for with Cesaro and Ziggler.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So has Bryan been permanently banished to Smackdown? I have a hunch he's not appearing on Raw for the third week in a row........


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Laser Rey said:


> This match sucks and so does Wade Barrett.


Pretty much par for the course for BNB. Dude is pretty awful. He threw one good elbow and the rest was pure garbage.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










Get Ready for Rapper cena!

Lana a hoe

isn't she though

but she likes Anal Bro!

ThugLife!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Literally the best thing about the Bella's is that sometimes the tears in Brie's pants sometimes show some butt cheek.


Nikki's ass though. You could serve a 7 course dinner on that ass. :homer


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm not a BNB fan but that wasn't a bad match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I just wish Pillars of Eternity would finish installing.. that way I can put this on background while enjoy actual good writing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wait...what was the stip for Rollins and Orton? Whoever wins their match gets to pick the ER stipulation? Did i hear that right?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How many times have we seen the Bella's do commentary over a divas match that determines the #1 contender for the divas title..?

I can remember 3 vividly. But, I'm certain they did more. A lot more


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If only the WWE writers were as enthusiastic as that Chinese man selling washing machines.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BRACE YOURSELVES FOR CANCER


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

OMG NIKKI


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Bellas on commentary. As if you needed another reason to watch a divas match on mute.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My future wife, Paige!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> So has Bryan been permanently banished to Smackdown? I have a hunch he's not appearing on Raw for the third week in a row........


A secret draft has taken place and apparently there was only one pick. Daniel Bryan to Smackdown. Everyone else is still allowed to appear on both shows though. :vince


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nor-wide England :cole


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

from porridge, england


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat pop for dat Paige.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJQ said:


> BRACE YOURSELVES FOR CANCER


Don't forget the AIDS.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Baege


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That pop for Paige :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige's pop kada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

aige :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki's cleavage :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is clearly Paige's house :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jesus christ I really can't stop staring at Nikki, my fucking god.

Those titties, that face, that dress.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Piage looking like a MEGA STAR and the Bellas looking salty as shit for never being closely as over as her! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That burial of Rosa Mendes :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rosa Mendes :buried by Nikki :lol


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige is so badass.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My GOD Look at Nikki :damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Would bang Paige all day. Best part of this segment. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lmao, she put Rosa on blast..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki burying Rosa Mendes :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This commentary is making my asshole pucker.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

3 Blakes vs 1 ******...wonder whos gonna win....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If you're going to pander to England at least give me Grado or hell freaking Spud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is atrocious......


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol...what is this?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love the massive reaction for Paige but full on NXT like Diva's Match would be perfect right now the crowd would be hot as hell for that .


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why is it that the divas can get eliminated from a battle royal by going under the ropes? They are protecting them way to much!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Alicia and Cameron: TEAM RATCHET


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is a botchfest of epic proportions.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

'or smell good' hahahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What did she say about Rosa? Not paying attention to commentary as usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi about to get that W.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ONE OF THE BELLAS HAS TAKEN A REAR VIEW YES YES YES


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Natecore said:


> If you're going to pander to England at least give me Grado or hell freaking Spud.


Isn't Grado scottish? He'd get booed out of the building


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Joseph92 said:


> Why is it that the divas can get eliminated from a battle royal by going under the ropes? They are protecting them way to much!


Because half would probably injure themselves if they had to go over the top rope.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a train wreck. The NXT women must laugh their asses off when they watch this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi's ass could knock out anyone kada


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope Naomi don't win


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nikki GOAT on commentary. Replace Book with her


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Was naomi jsut kneeing paige in the gunt?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat ass Naomi bama4


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Man...this is why Divas don't much coverage. Terrible in-ring performances...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is aids...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cool to see Paige rocking the Union Jack-tipped boots again. :I


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

MY PALE SKINNED GODDESS REIGNS SUPREME


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> A secret draft has taken place and apparently there was only one pick. Daniel Bryan to Smackdown. Everyone else is still allowed to appear on both shows though. :vince


That's what it seems like. Ambrose has only been appearing on Smackdown as well after the Cena Open Burial Challenge. Maybe WWE is slowly bringing back the brand split?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

PAIGE wins!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And Naomi really did botch the roll XD Jesus she can't do the simple shit right.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:mark: Paige wins!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Surprised Paige actually won. Thought Naomi would win since Paige has been challenging for months.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Under the bottom rope, what an elimination. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige looking delicious


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi + Nikki + Me = 5 bottles of viagra & 30 boxes of Magnums


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

She rolls out of the ring like Gail Kim :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

God that battle royal was fucking horrible; only good part about it was dat aige


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nice pop for the win but i guess over the top rope does not matter for the Diva's . No wonder people were confused as hell lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The best part of that was Nikki's dress. What a dreadful match that was...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Give Divas a chance?

Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fuck. Paige vs. Nikki again. Let this feud die.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WWE couldn't push a Sistah to the top. Going back to the same formula. *yawn*


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman Reigns talks.....uh oh.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jesus the bella's are absolute shit on commentary and that was an awful battle royal.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns talks tonight?!



Surely not a live segment :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Isn't Grado scottish? He'd get booed out of the building


He is but I just meant a wrestler that those fans would mark for either way that'd I enjoy.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why are they billing this as the first time Reigns reflects on Mania? Didn't he already do a cringeworthy interview with Cole where he mentioned a thousand times that he punched Brock Lesnar in the mouth?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



gamegenie said:


> WWE couldn't push a Sistah to the top. Going back to the same formula. *yawn*


Lmao :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What did Nikki say about Rosa though?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh, Naomi. You tried.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I was half expecting Brie to run in and push her over the rope.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay, i'm guessing it's Story Corner with Roman Reigns again?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What did Nikki say about Rosa though?


One of the commentators asked who Nikki would like to face and Nikki's reply was "Oh Rosa Mendes :lmao" then said she was kidding.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder if that was a botch by Naomi.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Naomi + Nikki + Me = 5 bottles of viagra & 30 boxes of Trojan slim Smalls


*Fixed*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What did Nikki say about Rosa though?


Nikki buried Rosa on commentary. Must be some legit heat between the two of them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can we get #DontGiveDivasaChance trending? If it can save us from any repeats of the garbage we just saw then I think it would be a worthwhile petition.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

about to hear from paige? will we get an ambush?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Mendes eliminated not one but two divas, one of which (Rae) has a movie coming out. Apparently Rosa alleviated Hayes' blue balls to be actually pull that off, while Summer pissed in Steph's cereal to be the first sacrificial lamb of the battle royal. :jordan5


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman Reigns is about to bring some quality speech as always.

BELIEVE THAT :reigns


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder who Paige is banging back stage.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige winning was meh. Kinda stupid she is just going to lose at ER due to her movie. Should've just had Naomi win and get her "time".


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The love the fact Paige won but, I don't really want to see her lose to Nikki again in a title match. Since she's going to be away to shoot that movie.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"How long can the Brazilian Daniel Bryan stay on top" is what I heard


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A Diva getting mic time? wow! Not that I am mad but just surprised.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

OK, what goofy bs are we going to get here.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



gamegenie said:


> WWE couldn't push a Sistah to the top. Going back to the same formula. *yawn*


I am glad as of right now some of these Diva's need NXT so much.. I do want Emma to do waaay more to fill a big gap along with Charlotte coming up to Raw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige is the next diva of WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

New number 1 contender? This old mayo smelling chick been the number 1 contender for like 4 months now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Poor Naomi she is perceived as a botcher so they don't give her a chance. When you're black you can't make mistakes-Remember Kofi?-"Stupid Stupid" and Big E Luther King.


----------



## Bossvelt (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Am I the only one who times every diva match just to see how little time they get? I actually get surprised when they get past 4 minutes.

This one was about five.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige should do a BBC interview.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Nikki Bella said:


> One of the commentators asked who Nikki would like to face and Nikki's reply was "Oh Rosa Mendes :lmao" then said she was kidding.


Goddddddddddddddddamn :lol :lol :lol



MrJT said:


> *Fixed*


I'm Leader of MDRS not Seth Rollins.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

She won her first Wrestlemania. unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige won a Wrestlemania! :bo


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

#GivesDivasPinkSlips ... if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is it just me or does Byron look more like Handsome Squidward every week?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Byron Saxton is such a scrub :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Get this mayonnaise looking bitch of my screen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Heel turn:mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay so is Paige now our only face diva?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Heel turn? Lol.. Why.....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

deeyyuuummm do it gurl


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Paige should do a BBC interview.


Indeed, indeed :grin2:

I'll be the guest interviewer & hold up the mic :reigns


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bitch gon' crazy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Paige paying homage to her familial ties to the biz. bama

Hory shet, a Naomi heel turn!



Silent Alarm said:


> Give Paige a thousand chances


Fixed. :hayden3


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

I knew it was going to be bad, but damn.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Random heel turn.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I guess Naomi just turned heel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A damn Jerry Springer segment has broken out. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Undertakerowns said:


> Get this mayonnaise looking bitch of my screen.


Well there you go, you just got some nuetella all over the mayo.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Is it just me or does Byron look more like Handsome Squidward every week?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wat?...Naomi with that heel turn?

That means Uso's heel turn next!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Take note of this New Day. 


Naomi


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh no fellas!

Naomi's reverting to her Ghetto instincts! 

This'll be on World Star by mid-night!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Uh... wow. Kudos to the WWE for that, I legit did not see that coming.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What the heck :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh shit now this is far from the norm.. Odd turn but perfect timing for sure .


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why do I dislike Naomi so much? Is it just me?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

>Trying to make uso wife relevant


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I felt an attack coming, and I was right.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That was one of the most entertaining women beat downs I've seen in a long time. I welcome Namoi's turn!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That hood rat Miss Jacqueline beating.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wonder if this means the Uso's are turning too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ALL BLACKS MUST BE HEELS. That was a hood beating.

So how is this gonna work? She walks the Usos to the ring and they are faces.........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Problem with the Naomi "heel turn" is no one liked her to begin with.

:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

A Noami heel turn... this company. XD

:heston


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Too bad she can't do shit in the ring to make this turn worth it... wonder if this is how Paige is written out then. 

God.... can't believe Paige and Emma are all that's left of worth on the main roster for women.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Somewhere an Uso is smiling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WHO ARE YA?!? chants. :ha


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Heel turn! No worries, she'll be a face again next week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi has that Samoan rage now. :mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cousin it?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Naomi doing the Bella's dirty work. Nice.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So doesn't this mean that Paige is now the only face diva left?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I love Paige but that was good shit from ghetto Naomi.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Get that ugly ****** away from Paige!!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Look at them mentioning AJ. I thought they'd just forget her lol. 

Heel Naomi ayye.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

For a second there I thought Wyatt coming out to finish Paige off.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That commercial for Smackdown pretty much confirms to me that Bryan is appearing on there exclusively right now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I don't want to offend any of the brotha's on this forum but it would be hilarious if all the black superstars turned heel and formed a huge stable. :lol It be gold if booked right.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi heel :banderas


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

There's the reported Big Surprise, Naomi turning heel.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So Paige is the only face in the divas division now?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray Wyatt remind me of Action Bronson with hair.


----------



## Bossvelt (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray is telling everyone to follow the butter again. I love him but pls Bray wrestle more.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit is Bray wearing a jacket of his own beard hair?

"Blah blah terror blah blah evil blah blah new face of fear."


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Too bad she can't do shit in the ring to make this turn worth it... wonder if this is how Paige is written out then.
> 
> God.... can't believe Paige and Emma are all that's left of worth on the main roster for women.


Why do you watch wrestling like literally every Monday just post after post of you straight bitching like a child


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh god Bray, Buddy, You lose all the time...you're not the face of fear.

Youre the face of losing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wyatt is washed. I can't get into this dude anymore.

His current gimmick for the next few months is calling out main-eventers and getting his ass beat.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



gamegenie said:


> WWE couldn't push a Sistah to the top. Going back to the same formula. *yawn*


Ya Jacqueline never won the divas title or Jazz or Layla or Alicia Fox .... but ya they never pick black champions...ever . You're a fucking joke of a poster


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



iAMcaMMAdian said:


> Why do I dislike Naomi so much? Is it just me?


You prefer the weak watered down Divas of PG. 

You probably would hate all the Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression women champions .


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Finn Balor on his jacket?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

bray just killed all the buzz. ut


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray pretending he won at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



iAMcaMMAdian said:


> Why do I dislike Naomi so much? Is it just me?


It's just you and 3-4 other folks on here. She's actually fun to watch and her only glaring weakness is having a weak character, which could very well be alleviated with this heel turn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I see everyone's favorite jobber to the stars is ranting again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> So doesn't this mean that Paige is now the only face diva left?


This is what I was thinking, but maybe Nattie high-fiving some kids during her entrance signifies that she is now a face again. :draper2

Frankly this divas fuckery is all too much.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm not a Naomi fan but that beatdown was actually pretty good and actually pretty vicious (well moreso then what they normally allow); not bad bama

Paige's interview was great too aige


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Id be a little more okay with bray losing matches like undertaker and cena if he wrestled and won weekly on raw. But a tron promo once during the show doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Shut the fuck up, Wyatt








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Someone needs to tell bray that Taker won their match.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They should book Subway Jared and Ronald McDonald for a match at extreme rules.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm the new face of fear.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How could Bray be the new face of fear when he couldn't beat the old one?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



MrJT said:


> Oh god Bray, Buddy, You lose all the time...you're not the face of fear.
> 
> Youre the face of losing.


Not all geeks know theyre geeks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I was expecting an ambush but I was NOT expecting that lol. 

I was fully expecting Charlotte or Sasha but holy fuck. lol. and let's be fair, those two put on a convincing performance at the end of the battle royale, paige is the exact performer she needs to be working with to elevate her game. It's a good move imo, cause i do believe Naomi has it going on she just needs to refine and hone it.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> For a second there I thought Wyatt coming out to finish Paige off.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kinda hard to get into Bray now. "I'm the new face of fear". Dude, you jobbed to a 50 plus man who only wrestles once a year just a couple weeks ago. Your last big feud saw you getting completely (and literally) buried by Cena. The only guys you've been able to beat since then have been glorified jobbers. What's frightening about you?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray Wyatt is the new face of fear. It doesn't matter that he lost to Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wyatt needs to go way and comeback. He needs to kill someone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm not a Naomi fan but that beatdown was actually pretty good and actually pretty vicious (well moreso then what they normally allow); not bad bama
> 
> Paige's interview was great too aige


*The beatdown, while much needed, was pretty laughable. You're trying to kick someones ass and you... SLAP them. Was she afraid that if she punched Paige the ref would DQ her? :aryha Come on... slapping in a fist fight is just fucking terrible.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



SkandorAkbar said:


> bray just killed all the buzz. ut


To be fair it's not like Taker's showing up to correct him. And if Raw are churned out like they have been then we'll all forget WM happened too.

And then Fat Hillbilly Jesus will be relevant. Until Reigns beats him.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wkc_23 said:


> I'm the new face of fear.


:maury


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love = The love Reigns gets from his family. Reigns vs Wyatt confirmed. :kappa


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I find it laughable and just sad that undertaker showed up at wrestlemania, won (which I don't have a problem with) and then disappeared again. They're just not going to follow up with anything? It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mercy said:


> *The beatdown, while much needed, was pretty laughable. You're trying to kick someones ass and you... SLAP them. Was she afraid that if she punched Paige the ref would DQ her? :aryha Come on... slapping in a fist fight is just fucking terrible.*


If we go by lucha psychology, which I know Naomi does. A slap is worst than a punch. LUCHA!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lucha!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> How could Bray be the new face of fear when he couldn't beat the old one?


The old one is not around past Mania maybe?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Ascension lol.

Lucha Dragons win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Trying to drown out the NXT chants.... Vince is getting salty now XD


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Somebody tell the blonde chick in green she can stop doing that haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What is this sorcery? Sin Cara doing the lucha arm thing with ENTHUSIASM? :bosh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is Bray Wyatt a part timer now?

I swear I haven't seen him wrestle on Raw since before the rumble. I think he may have worked a smackdown or two but that's it.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wyatt's character doesn't even make any sense now. How can he be the new face of fear when he couldn't beat the old one? 

Just can't get into him anymore, not his fault, more so Creative.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray's mystique is 100% gone. Every promo is just zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz now.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looks like the Lucha Dragons are going over fast since their main roster debut.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LUCHA DRAGONS, finally something good that isn't Pagie's magnificent booty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kalisto will be over huge here! :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Mercy said:


> *The beatdown, while much needed, was pretty laughable. You're trying to kick someones ass and you... SLAP them. Was she afraid that if she punched Paige the ref would DQ her? :aryha Come on... slapping in a fist fight is just fucking terrible.*


Hey it's WWE, I'm going to take what I can get for the girls. :draper2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They really have no fucking idea what to do with Bray.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

We want the Lucha :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Maybe they can banish Kidd and Cesaro, Lucha Dragons, Adrian Neville, Mizdow, Stardust, Goldust, Dolph Ziggler, Mark "Ratings" Hall of Pain Version Henry, Dean Ambrose, Swagger, Orton, and Rusev to Smackdown with Bryan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Trifektah said:


> They really have no fucking idea what to do with Bray.


Sure they do. Job to 50 year old men who show up once per year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm diggn the lucha dragons.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

He's on fire! Boomshakalakah!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol at the Ascension. 2 years in NXT and they are so terrible.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Welcome to Saturday night's MAIN EVENT Live from London England!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is it too much to ask for a long match akin to there NXT Title match way back that was awesome even if not perfect rather than a squash of sorts .


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looks like my stream is a minute behind.


Anyway, i keep forgetting how short Samuray del Sol is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

As much as I like Lucha Dragons, I can't wait until Kalisto gets his singles run.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Didn't see that coming. Zzzz.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok well job-o-mania wasn't all that great.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Do wrestling fans do the same arm movements with everything? :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lucha Dragons next wwe tag team champions incoming


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"I remember when me and Ron used to do that" :jbl

:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What kind of storyline development is done by non-English announcers? Obviously, Vince can't possibly be feeding them lines nor does he probably even care.

Just curious though for someone who watches this in a different language. What do people think of it? Do they call more of the wrestling match or is it very laughable like the main announce team?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ascension confirmed as Legion of jobbers.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That match showed one thing... it's not just the wrestlers, but the presentation and commentary that put Raw to shame. That was far too quick and way too much bullshit from the table...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Lok said:


> He's on fire! Boomshakalakah!


Wow, I had an NBA Jam moment with that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> Trying to drown out the NXT chants.... Vince is getting salty now XD


He is not drowning out anything.. lol.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Roman Reigns the *power house*"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LU-CHA! LU-CHA! :dance

Good to see the Dragons' momentum still going strong. The Ascension has my sympy for becoming nobodies in the span of 3 months, though.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Marine 4 trailer makes my eyes and ears bleed.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is not the first time he did a damn interview last week or the week before...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why'd they have to tease me with Ziggler vs Rollins? Now I gotta pay attention to this crap tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That is not true. Roman already spoken about WrestleMania in a taped interview with Cole.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Is Bray Wyatt a part timer now?
> 
> I swear I haven't seen him wrestle on Raw since before the rumble. I think he may have worked a smackdown or two but that's it.


I have a theory they are starting a soft brand split that will eventually lead to a full on brand split with the rosters again. I think Wyatt has been banished to Smackdown as well. Been noticing this soft brand split more and more every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



MR-Bolainas said:


> Lucha Dragons next wwe tag team champions incoming


LD vs Kidd & Cesaro has potential for some classic matches.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lucha Dragons are so awesome, and I'm glad they are crazy over with the crowd.....might as well get rid of Los Matadores. Always love watching the NXT guys come up NOT as jobbers... And they need to repackage Acension as bodyguards for Seth Rollins, replacing J @ J.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THE FUCK is that taco bell commercial


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arthurgos said:


> He is not drowning out anything.. lol.


The first round of chants was completely hidden behind commentary.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Nikki Bella said:


> I don't want to offend any of the brotha's on this forum but it would be hilarious if all the black superstars turned heel and formed a huge stable. :lol It be gold if booked right.


#BlackWivesMatter 

I wanna see Sasha Banks lead the movement. She takes the strap of Nikki and cuts promos against her and Cena.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I have a theory they are starting a soft brand split that will eventually lead to a full on brand split with the rosters again. I think Wyatt has been banished to Smackdown as well. Been noticing this soft brand split more and more every week.


It does seem like there's some sort of soft brand split.

If there is, I hope one day they come out and say it.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why do you watch wrestling like literally every Monday just post after post of you straight bitching like a child


what do you expect from an iwc turd? he would complain about a lapdance from rihanna.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> MR-Bolainas said:
> 
> 
> > Lucha Dragons next wwe tag team champions incoming
> ...


Hell yes!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Get the mute button ready guys, Roman will be talking in the ring!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can't wait to hear how Roman was seconds away from taking Brock out before Seth cashed in when in reality he took a prison beating and was the one who actually got pinned in that match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ROMAN. PLEASE DONT BOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:booklel at Booker eyes after he said Reigns. He always delivers.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Boos and apathy. 

Reigns in a nutshell.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

no pop for RR. I suppose that's better than boos.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Uh oh. It's R-R-R Romain Raines


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman Reigns about to use a talk stick


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

AND THE SPOILERS SAID "Reigns comes out to a nice pop" HAHAHAHAHAHA

Vince is even censoring FUCKING spoilers.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow... London has literally no reaction for the Roman Empire.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns is gonna speak! hope they hired Jeff Dunham or Terry Fator


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Here we go!!! The guy who will be a main eventer for the rest of his career Roman Reigns!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Poor guy, how can he ever come back from this reception.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"YOU'RE A LOSER!" CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

"Hey!" :cena3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh boy, live Roman promo incoming.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The spoilers made me cry, watching makes laugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Crowd completely muted.

:ti


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Ya Jacqueline never won the divas title or Jazz or Layla or Alicia Fox .... but ya they never pick black champions...ever . You're a fucking joke of a poster


i love how you call ppl a joke but can't refute his point- all of those women were pushed as second fiddles even as champs. they even used alicia to save paige/aj's weak feud.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Lol Neville loses :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit it's not a pre-recorded sit down interview with Byron Saxton? :shocked:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman really needs to start coming down the ramp, haters flipping him off and the rest is taking selfies when he walks by.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hey, i can hear a smackdown hairdryer.


And Roman, you're S-A-W-F-T


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

why the hell is Orton being so heavily protected when he isn't even that important of a star? First the RKO is banned, then the stipulation is a steel cage match, allowing Rollins to weasel his way out of the cage, and third of all there will be interference from the authority.. why does randy need THIS much protection? hell, i don't even recall super cena getting this much protection.. this is just ridiculous


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I have a theory they are starting a soft brand split that will eventually lead to a full on brand split with the rosters again. I think Wyatt has been banished to Smackdown as well. Been noticing this soft brand split more and more every week.


It would be terrible to split the brands because of how thin the roster already is. Last weeks RAW demonstrated that a split roster would kill both shows


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bray is the new Kane....all talk, no action.
Join the Authority already loser!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh schnappi Roman fucking Empire is speaking :reigns


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I DEC... DECLARE


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

this wont end well


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"The crowd really seems to be into Roman Reigns" :lawler


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns is awful on the mic


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Suplex City lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

SUPLEX CITY BITCH! :brock3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Booker appreciates da look. :booklel


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat contact game


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I can't wait to hear how Roman was seconds away from taking Brock out before Seth cashed in when in reality he took a prison beating and was the one who actually got pinned in that match.


Yep, let's all forget that Reigns ate a 4th F5 before Rollins cashed in. But, Reigns was very close and had it won.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao Ya Look Good.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman cutting a pretty damn good promo so far.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That comeback was so bad.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



deathslayer said:


> Poor guy, how can he ever come back from this reception.


Easy, heel turn could make him come back a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That face of the company reaction :bryanlol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

reigns breakin kayfabe


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

He looks so pale


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

'I was gonna makes his takes his own blood'

Reigns, give up.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

please take away the mic from RR. please, the less he talks the better. they should build him like brock lesner. the strong, silent type.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman sounding good!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

We need to use the term "fight" very loosely here because he spent 90% of the match on his back.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Suplex City
:brock3


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

shut up bitch you got your ass beat!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Man, he can't handle live crowds at all on the mic... give him a manager and be done with him trying to talk right now.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Roman cutting a pretty damn good promo so far.


Have to kinda agree, Reigns seems a lot more comfortable at least. 

Edit: Crowd does seem to be getting to him though lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok fuck this. Book start calling Vince/HHH racist n!ggas that ruined your career numerous times. 

Otherwise you're name is not Booker T, its Booker L.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can I will I can will because I have so I can and because of that I will.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Booker T belees dat!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

He was actually doing alright until he started talking tough.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> He looks so pale


Vince is whitewashing the samoa out of him nightly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> That face of the company reaction


Except he is not the face of the company so your little insult doesn't work here.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Thank you big show chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

man he is absolutely dreadful on the mic.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns is dreadful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please. Don't have a Show/Reigns match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> It does seem like there's some sort of soft brand split.
> 
> If there is, I hope one day they come out and say it.


Some of the guys that I think are part of this soft brand split are Bryan, Ambrose, Wyatt, and Rowan.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Probably Roman's best promo to date on the main stage, very good promo by the Mr. Duck Face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok did ya'll see the father whisper to his son (wearing the Cena band) right after Reigns said bitch. 

You know he probably said some shit like "that's a bad word"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh look, it's someone much worse than Roman Reigns, Big Show. Let's hate him instead. :vince


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns defiantly cut a good promo tonight


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman delivered a decent promo there.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> i love how you call ppl a joke but can't refute his point- all of those women were pushed as second fiddles even as champs. they even used alicia to save paige/aj's weak feud.


I did refute his claim, he claimed that the WWE doesn't push black women yet I provided the evidence to suggest otherwise.Clearly you haven't been paying attention to women wrestling in the past 10 years if you really think ONLY the black champions aren't "pushed",when its the entire division that's been booked horrible for years it still doesn't change the fact that there have been several black women champions. Get over it, he's wrong and so are you


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show shooting now lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show, why did it have to be Big Show?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why is Reigns so fucking pale looking?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread  (NO SPOILERS)*

Thank You Big Show till he gets into the ring when i suspect please retire chants .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cuss word cheap pop #365 from :reigns


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This god awful segment has already gone longer than the divas battle royal and the tag match that followed.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

YES ROMAN!!! 

BIG SHOW IS A BITCH!

Big Show vs. Reigns at ER...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is actually a good Reigns promo, he needs to be like this all the time


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

giant bitch.
:Crazy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show shooting on Reigns.

:ti

That was a good promo by Show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Reigns so fucking pale looking?


Maybe Vince thought he looked too foreign?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

booring booooooring boooooooooring


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If Roman Reigns becomes a heel, I hope he keeps entering through the crowd and shoves a bunch of people.

Also, Big Show is not the greatest giant. Typical WWE, trying to make people forget everything. He's not at Andre the Giant's level.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Some of the guys that I think are part of this soft brand split are Bryan, Ambrose, Wyatt, and Rowan.


I'm not seeing it with Ambrose.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show is actually cracking me up.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This trying to be cocky/funny reigns is cringeworthy.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol i like this crowd


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Reigns so fucking pale looking?


I'm glad it isn't just me who's getting distracted by this. Must be some shit with the lighting. I seem to recall this being the case before when they do shows in the 02.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I rather watch a Santino promo


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns getting those MJ bleach treatments, he'll look like Sheamus before next Wrestlemania.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit Roman sucks.

Crowd only pops for the words "bitch" and "balls"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> YES ROMAN!!!
> 
> BIG SHOW IS A BITCH!
> 
> Big Show vs. Reigns at ER...


Someone's easily impressed.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BELIEVE THAT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

lolmygod


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Like we need a five second pause between believe and that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh god they found a way to get Reigns over. Have him retire Big Show.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why does reigns always look like he just ingested laxatives when he talks?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show must going to retire, because why would Roman going to say that, it sound so random.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So that's why Big show won the Battle Royale. So he could have a little bit more credibility in his endless matches against Reigns, and then we'll all love Reigns because we all hate Big show so much. 

WWE did good


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please retire DEATH:mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman was really good tonight, promos like that every week and he'll successfully get himself over


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns cutting a good promo


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Going for that profanity pop


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

GOTTA HAND IT TO REIGNS - THAT WAS HIS BEST PROMO YET - PRETTY GOOD - RESPECT FOR IMPROVEMENT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cringeworthy promo. Show's was good, though.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh god, are we really getting these two in a match at ER? :facepalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> It would be terrible to split the brands because of how thin the roster already is. Last weeks RAW demonstrated that a split roster would kill both shows


Here in about a year once all of these NXT guys are on the main roster it might have to happen. I want it back personally. Who wants to see Roman Reigns feuding with Big Show on two shows a week? NOBODY........ Kevin Owens, Bull Dempsey, Enzo Amore, Baron Corbin, Colin Cassady, Finn Balor, Hideo Itami, Sami Zayn, Tyler Breeze, The Vaudevillains, and Samoa Joe will probably be on the main roster in a year to a year and a half. There will be to much talent on the roster to support there just being one main roster. I don't see to many people being let go right now either. I think WWE has pretty much let go anyone they don't think is worth keeping.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If Reigns retires Big Show then I think I may well become a fan of him. :mark:


I'll be fair to Roman, that was actually a solid promo from him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Bitch, balls, belee * :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I would only accept this feud again if you did retire Big Show Mr Reigns...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah I think Bray is talking to Bryan now, because Roman has nothing for him to take.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

AND YOU CAN BELEEEEEEEE.... *waits for crowd reaction* *sweating* *still waiting...* *oh fuck*


DAT !


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good promo from Big Show....

God I never thought I would say that.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'll bite. I'm actually feeling that Roman Reigns is improving. He's better than what he has been, but he's still got a ways to go. But I'm liking his progression SO FAR.

But the dude's gotta ditch the whole "Believe That" schtick. And ditch the Shield thing too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show looking like he's going to cry again. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The please retire chants always crack me up


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

kick him harder chants :lmao :lmao .


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'English taxi cab' Michael, taxi and cab mean the same thing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

AND YOU CAN BELIEVE....THAT

That sounds somewhat familiar.

IF YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS....COOKIN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please retire chants warm my heart.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns is not good. How are you that good looking but can't talk shit? If that were me I would be calling fat, talk about his eventual early death, and his big clumsy ass


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please retire


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

NOOOOOO STOP THOSE SOLD OUT CHANTS FOREVER


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Show trying to stay relevant in 2015 :mj2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Anyone who calls that a decent promo, but will shit on rollins, is a fuckwit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Kick him harder" chants.

:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big show actually pausing the beat down to listen to the "Please retire" chants. XD

:maury:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Crowd's not wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm ready for the weak pheasant chants.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Beat that car up before the time limit expires.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

'You fat bastard' :lol

Worst chokeslam ever


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'You fat bastard' :lol makes me proud to be British


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

You fat bastard ... love london for the football chants lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The poor suspension in that car

Lol one more time chants


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:bahgawd "Bah gawd King, Big Show just murdered Roman Reigns!"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Big Show cannot help get Roman over.

Please someone tell the WWE this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Roman Reigns talks shit, gets his ass beat.

The Samoa Joe booking of a face.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Necramonium said:


> Big show actually pausing the beat down to listen to the "Please retire" chants. XD
> 
> :maury:


I really hope he was considering what the fans were saying. He needs to take the advice and realise nobody likes him.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh man I can't wait to see Roman knock big show out at ER. 

So fucking sick of him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sooo... those you sold out chants had to be editted in. No sense why that would be chanted.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Are they adding In the you sold out chants? Cause they don't have an accent while every other chant does...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

New Mad Max movie looks pretty nuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


One pretty obvious conclusion.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The reaaally think Show will get Reigns over??


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


Cause Vince has turned the mics lower seeing he doesn't like his audience having their own opinion.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nobody cares about Big Show, and Reigns isn't a sympathetic figure. Not to mention the commentary sucks ass. So that beatdown segment doesn't get intended results.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns can't even take a fucking chokeslam properly :lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Zico said:


> I really hope he was considering what the fans were saying. He needs to take the advice and realise nobody likes him.


Well he is a heel

#wrestling101


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nice gentle choke slam there :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A good way to get Reigns over is to have him beat Big Show at Extreme Rules with some retirement stipulation.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This RAW is boring as fuck. Gonna look at the spoilers and call it a night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns being stretchered out calling it 'injured' on the app, so no extreme rules match?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

their hatred for Big Show will force them to cheer for Reigns. :vince5


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> Sooo... those you sold out chants had to be editted in. No sense why that would be chanted.


Stop acting like things are being heavily edited.. If that was the case you would not hear You Fat Bastard chants or anti Reigns stuff at all. Everytime Big Show is Heel it starts with him selling out if he was face literally every damn time and he is part of the authority of course they will chant that lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

God damn. Hulk Hogan in 1998 in his mid 40s took better chokeslams than that.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm surprised Vince didn't come out and yell at the crowd again


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


Maybe it's because they're Swiss

Oh wait


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> I did refute his claim, he claimed that the WWE doesn't push black women yet I provided the evidence to suggest otherwise.Clearly you haven't been paying attention to women wrestling in the past 10 years if you really think ONLY the black champions aren't "pushed",when its the entire division that's been booked horrible for years it still doesn't change the fact that there have been several black women champions. Get over it, he's wrong and so are you


nope you are talking out of your ass....where did i say that only blacks get bad booking, nr. straw men. winning the title doesn't mean you are getting a push, in the case of these women it's about pushing someone else and they being used as a stepping stone, usually for the likes of trish, lita, aj, the bellas and now paige. i don't need to get over anything mr bossy. besides that the company has been going longer than 10 years so i don't think you maybe just started watching in that time should lecture.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Reigns being stretchered out calling it 'injured' on the app, so no extreme rules match?


Hopefully comes back with a bit of a repackage


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Somebody tell me the standards for modern WWE haven't sunk so low that people actually think that was a good promo by Reigns. It was painfully boring and emotionless with cheap pop curse words to seem cool.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Are they adding In the you sold out chants? Cause they don't have an accent while every other chant does...


I was wondering if it was just me thinking this. That chant didn't have the twang that all the other chants have with them. They were probably added in to cover some "YOU FAT BASTARD" chants or something like that. :ha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phaedra said:


> Reigns being stretchered out calling it 'injured' on the app, so no extreme rules match?


Nope, they're trying to use sympy to get him over, well i've got no sympy for him.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


feeding in "you sold out" chants over the "please retire" hahaha

if you turn up you could hear it (they don't have enough time to edit) so they just put sounds over the top


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Were they chanting "We Want Wrestling" at one point near the end? I couldn't make it out.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Please retire?"

"Have Reigns retire Big Show!:vince5 Try not cheering him now"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ok finally caught up on my dvr and Raw has been as bad as the spoilers would indicate :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Soft ass chokeslam you #fatbastardlol .


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Danjo1986 said:


> The reaaally think Show will get Reigns over??


If he keeps saying he will retire Big Show it could work i guess.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Lord Wolfe said:


> This RAW is boring as fuck. Gonna look at the spoilers and call it a night.


Good call. I'll join ya.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The crowd was all over with those chants. Chanting kick him harder at one time then chanting you fat bastard another.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why does the crowd sound so muffled ? You can barely understand a word they're saying


because they're editing the shit out of them. :ha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



iAMcaMMAdian said:


> Were they chanting "We Want Wrestling" at one point near the end? I couldn't make it out.


Fans in the UK almost all chant at the same time so you hear multiple things before they all then start chanting or even singing the same thing .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

IN MY VEINS.

What the hell does that mean:lel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Mr. Viper in the house.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arthurgos said:


> Stop acting like things are being heavily edited.. If that was the case you would not hear You Fat Bastard chants or anti Reigns stuff at all. Everytime Big Show is Heel it starts with him selling out if he was face literally every damn time and he is part of the authority of course they will chant that lol.


As pointed out... the fans were chanting things outside of kayfabe at show with an accent and then the you sold out chants came after a low humming boo that sounds a lot like a SD boo and there was no accent.

If you can't handle people calling out the WWE"s bullshit, then I suggest leaving the forum.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh you thought that last segment was boring? I raise you Randy Orton.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I might be biased because I'm a Roman fan, but I really liked that segment with him and Show. I thought both were pretty good there. Kind of excited for their inevitable match at ER now. Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

AND JESUS SAID:

"LET THERE BE WRESTLING" and there was....

Please be 10+ minutes at the least. MOTY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



A-C-P said:


> Ok finally caught up on my dvr and Raw has been as bad as the spoilers would indicate :mj2


Your avatar has me dead :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wait, so he was stretchered out on the app but on tv they said he walked out under his own power. Yeah.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










Fuck this shit, night night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh snap! MK:X tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I dont see Show helping to get Roman over. Their matches together couldnt electrify an ant. Gt Show off the damn card.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Michael Cole with his WOAHWOAHWOAHWOAHWOAHWOAH bullshit again


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"what if they both win" lol'd


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Oh man I can't wait to see Roman knock big show out at ER.
> 
> So fucking sick of him.


That's not how this works.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Natecore said:


> Good call. I'll join ya.


I might not be far behind either of you if this show continues to suck. This shit is sending me to sleep!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Thank you JBL for pointing out how ludicrous this stipulation is.

So we know that Ziggler is going over Rollins now. Great.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Nope, they're trying to use sympy to get him over, well i've got no sympy for him.


nvm my app cut out at the wrong time, he walked out refusing medical attention lol.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Headliner said:


> IN MY VEINS.
> 
> What the hell does that mean:lel


Dat Viper Venom boy.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Refusing medical attention. Gotta look strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> As pointed out... the fans were chanting things outside of kayfabe at show with an accent and then the you sold out chants came after a low humming boo that sounds a lot like a SD boo and there was no accent.
> 
> If you can't handle people calling out the WWE"s bullshit, then I suggest leaving the forum.


Your joking right you thought his up because of alternate accents?.. They are English like myself everyone of them will have different accents from other parts of the crowd. There is no definitive English accent like at all nevermind a definitive UK one. If he edited the shit out of this show you would have not heard the You Fat Bastard chants at all but you can tell this is not edited if you just watch UK football matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder who's gonna come out on top in this match? 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cesaro beat Orton before EC 2014. :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Tyson is so lucky. He's tag champ AND he gets to jiggle Nattie's tits every night. Talk about being blessed.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT. NOT A SINGLE REACTION FOR CESARO?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can anyone hear voices in the background?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The moment WWE realize they should have kept Cesaro as a singles competitor.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Markus123 said:


> Can anyone hear voices in the background?


Randy hears them in his head


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hear a walkie talkie.. wtf?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WTF.....


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WHAT WAS THAT?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How do you ring the bell off that?????????


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:maury what the fuck was that garbage


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh thought that would be a good match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

At least Cesaro didn't eat the pin...

EDIT: OH here's Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh god no, it's kane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> I might not be far behind either of you if this show continues to suck. This shit is sending me to sleep!


Never give up! *R*ise *A*bove *W*retched booking


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I knew it. Kane is heel again :lmao


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane should fake an accent for no reason.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Authority sucks so much


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This Raw has sucked so far.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

FUCK MY ASS! fuck you WWE. that was the only reason I was watching. :lmao a DQ? Come on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arthurgos said:


> Your joking right you thought his up because of alternate accents?.. They are English like myself everyone of them will have different accents from other parts of the crowd. There is no definitive English accent like at all nevermind a definitive UK one. If he edited the shit out of this show you would have not heard the You Fat Bastard chants at all but you can tell this is not edited if you just watch UK football matches.


Jesus christ... the fucking you sold out chants were clearly edited in and more people have noted the oddities in the crowd noise through the night. But keep white knighting for VInce. I'm sure he'll see you posting and rush you hire you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



CM punker said:


> why the hell is Orton being so heavily protected when he isn't even that important of a star? First the RKO is banned, then the stipulation is a steel cage match, allowing Rollins to weasel his way out of the cage, and third of all there will be interference from the authority.. why does randy need THIS much protection? hell, i don't even recall super cena getting this much protection.. this is just ridiculous


Because those Ruthless Aggression era stars made wrestling!

Oh wait, wrong era. No one gives a shit about those clowns anymore.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That cheap heat. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane not letting a match end in DQ. We are in Bizzaro Land.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

God Kane's hairline is through the roof.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol Kane.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh great so both Tyson and Cesaro are going to eat the pin.

FFS. fpalm


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Couldn't give us a good TV match between Cesaro and Orton.....


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good god...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wtf was that for finish? That one will be on the next Botchamania for sure.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Burying the tag champions.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

only Kane is allowed to interfere in the match God damnit!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a day when Kane reverses a DQ


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Seems I made the right choice to give up on this crap and read spoilers if D Bry isn't even on the show. This company can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

DEATH doing something right for the first time in his retarded demon genius career.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane looking like an angry and confused dad


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Randy Orton is about to make the Tag Team division even more irrelevant.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I really didn't want this match to continue.


----------



## Noted (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> Jesus christ... the fucking you sold out chants were clearly edited in and more people have noted the oddities in the crowd noise through the night. But keep white knighting for VInce. I'm sure he'll see you posting and rush you hire you.


I was there tonight in the third row.. nothing sounds edited in or out thus far.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Jesus christ... the fucking you sold out chants were clearly edited in and more people have noted the oddities in the crowd noise through the night. But keep white knighting for VInce. I'm sure he'll see you posting and rush you hire you.


Still waiting for you to tell me why you watch? I'm assuming you're like about twelve or so with your Temper tantrums, so why don't you just do extra homework or see what the kids your age are doing. I honestly just don't get iit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Way to make your tag champs look good WWE :ha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Kabraxal said:


> Jesus christ... the fucking you sold out chants were clearly edited in and more people have noted the oddities in the crowd noise through the night. But keep white knighting for VInce. I'm sure he'll see you posting and rush you hire you.


Why would i White knight for Vince i don't watch Smackdown because i cannot stand the editing even if it is positive... Your assuming that i am something i am not here. I am from the UK and i know how our crowds are and so far the only odd thing has been no cheers for Cesaro since they love him in the UK but that probably has to do with the shit they are pulling here.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did Sky fall out or something or is it just my stream of Sky?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane doesn't like DQ finishes...

i see what you did WWE


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



witchblade000 said:


> This Raw has sucked so far.


The crowd is awesome. The show is pretty good so far imo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oops.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

2 botches in 5 seconds:lol

Back to NXT for Kidd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"you fucked up" chants? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

London always on cue for that "You Fucked Up" chant.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This will probably be the highest rated Raw since 1998. I predict 8.2 Million viewers.


----------



## kristianshaw87 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oops a daisy


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hate that Bryan doesn't appear on RAW anymore. If anything they need to send Roman Reigns there instead so Roman can improve. I think Smackdown is the perfect show for him. They can edit in cheers for him, try to cover his botches, and edit his promos when they suck or have him do voice overs for them when they really suck.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ProtoKall said:


> The crowd is awesome. The show is pretty good so far imo.


its obvious as hell they edited the audience, they sound way to muffled.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Somebody call Brodus Clay's momma, because Cesaro stole her son's boots. :jordan5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

There's still 90 minutes of this show left :mj2 save_us.rollins


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That botch :fact


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jesus, I'm loving Nattie and her S&M gear. :yum:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Still waiting for you to tell me why you watch? I'm assuming you're like about twelve or so with your Temper tantrums, so why don't you just do extra homework or see what the kids your age are doing. I honestly just don't get iit


More influx from the anti smark brigade..... funny, all they do is bitch about and insult other posters. 

If you haven't noticed, 80 percent of Raw/SD threads are tearing the WWE a new one because they are shit. When the show is good, like NXT, there is actual praise and genuine good will. But of course, you'll ignore that to continue the tired parade of anti smark bullshit going around.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TJQ said:


> There's still 90 minutes of this show left :mj2 save_us.rollins


Say it ain't so Rivers Cuomo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nice RKO.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That RKO was badass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If anyone is upset by this you haven't been watching long.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Randy Orton single handily beats the Tag Team Champions lol!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Orton actually winning this :bigphil


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I like how Cesaro popped up and seen the RKO happening, then went back down lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:buried 

Completely unnecessary buriel of the tag team champions. fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did randy orton just beat our tag team champions clean in a handicap match?

HAHAHAHA WHO WRITES THIS LOL


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If I were Orton, I'd make it a 'Randy Orton Wins' match


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why did they need the TAG CHAMPIONS for that though?


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good job WWE, made your tag team champions look really strong in that handicap match. :eyeroll


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well that totally made Cesaro and Kidd look good..... :side:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So the tag team champions can't win a handicap match. Yeah, this is just super. (sarcasm)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Natecore said:


> Seems I made the right choice to give up on this crap and read spoilers if D Bry isn't even on the show. This company can go to hell for all I care.


I switched to a NJPW show I had DVRed still... couldn't put up with the show anymore either. I knew it was going to be bad, but I generally like to watch London crowds.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Orton won off an error by Kidd, so it wasn't a total burial


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What the fuck is going on with this? Do both get a chance to set a stip if they win? This is so stupid.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder if Khali is returning tonight? I heard he wanted to come back so WWE resigned him or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Absurd!!!! Guy beats the tag team champions by himself. Utter nonsense. *FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That cut the camera to the TV was pretty cool.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

how much ass did orton kiss to receive this superman booking


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Praying for Bryan and Neville to make at least a appearance.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Beautiful, Randy with the shovel. Back to jobber for Cesaro


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like how the authority are in charge but still set challenges for themselves.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Necramonium said:


> Cause Vince has turned the mics lower seeing he doesn't like his audience having their own opinion.


Vince doesn't like please retire chant to big show? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Callback to ball torture. Yay I guess?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao Kane


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> :buried
> 
> Completely unnecessary buriel of the tag team champions. fpalm


I can only imagine they aren't going to mean anything until Cena and Bryan are holding them together someday lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Don't say testicles to Rollins. Reopening fresh wounds there


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good thing Team CAT had a winning streak since scoring the belts, because losing to one guy sure as hell made them look like mooks.

Kane threatening Noble with the Jock Shock Torture Method. :heston


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

fucking retire Kane


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy LOL. Car battery and your testicles!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Jamie will lie down for me tonight."

:lel

This guy is Gold.

(See what I did there?)

:rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay Kane you made me laugh with that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lel DEATH threatening to give Noble the Shane McMahon murder via electrocuted treatment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They can say testicles?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Watching the mack? :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I keep forgetting how much of a hick Noble is :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Watch out Noble.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So Orton buried the tag team division.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And the WWE wonders why no one gives a shit about their tag belts...One man just beat the tag champs


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Car battery & testicles. That would maybe make for entertaining television. :draper2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane got that double chin going, bruh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> :buried
> 
> Completely unnecessary buriel of the tag team champions. fpalm


What an unnecessary thing to book. Orton could have defeated Cesaro one on one. Why should anyone in kayfabe take the tag champs seriously now?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane suggests that Rollins wins so he can pick a stipulation?? So they get to BOTH have a stipulation? How the hell is that going to work out? They going to do rock, paper, scissors to see which stipulation gets used?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Those who say Seth is bad on the mic are fucking dumb!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"You're the man for the *JOB*."

Rollins killing it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane wanting to do something freaky to Jamie's testicles with a car battery.


:enzo


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Prayer Police said:


> They can say testicles?


Should use something more appropriate to London like yarblockos


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ultimate Warrior sounds like Ryback.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Orton won off an error by Kidd, so it wasn't a total burial


This is a joke right?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins is the complete package 

(I actually swear I didn't intend that pun when I typed it.)


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

why does the E act like the destruction of the ultimate warrior doesn't exist? lol what a joke.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I can only imagine they aren't going to mean anything until Cena and Bryan are holding them together someday lol


They should just put every title on either Cena or Bryan. Maybe even the divas title.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Watch Kane make a gauntlet match for Seth or something just to piss him off :lol

My boy's killing it on the mic tonight through; DA GOAT! :rollins


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Anyone miss JTG?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wkc_23 said:


> Ultimate Warrior sounds like Ryback.


You mean Ryback sound like Warrior?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat heel.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Honestly thought raw would cheer me up after the day I've had  

But this has been pish.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Reigns retiring Kane & Big Show = most love wwe superstar ever. 


Do it Vince cause it might actually work.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Demoslasher said:


> This is a joke right?


If i was joking, i would have made a joke, rather than state the truth. They went with the best possible finish they could.

They shouldn't have booked Kidd and Cesaro in that match in the first place though


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just got in from the gym, can anybody fill me in on anything i might have missed?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I think I might have spoiled a big thing from tonight by checking what night extreme rules was on lol ... i'm a stupid bitch lol.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WWE Championship belt looking real nice on Seth Rollin's shoulder.

I don't understand how it would work if Rollins were to win tonight?

And FFS I wanted to see Rollins vs. Ziggler...not fucking Kane.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Pizza with a bacon wrapped crust.

I'd be dead within a week if I lived in America.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

The theme of tonight's Raw is "be my bitch"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> They should just put every title on either Cena or Bryan. Maybe even the divas title.


I bet Nikki lets John wear the divas title at night when there sleeping. It probably turns him on.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pizza with a bacon wrapped crust.
> 
> I'd be dead within a week if I lived in America.


:homer


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is not even Seth Rollins greatest potential as a character yet. When he turns babyface he is going to be a rock star. It's official: Rollins is my favorite guy on the roster.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The Bunny is back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Adam Rose still has a job. I did not know that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dem beetlejuice tights tho.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phaedra said:


> I think I might have spoiled a big thing from tonight by checking what night extreme rules was on lol ... i'm a stupid bitch lol.


:maury:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Harper vs Ambrose at Extreme Rules please.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hng13 said:


> Just got in from the gym, can anybody fill me in on anything i might have missed?


Cena defeated Barrett and then Rusev attacked Cena, Lana announces their match at extreme rules is a Russian chain match.
Big show beat up reigns and choke-slammed him on the roof of the stunt taxi on the stage. 
Orton defeated Kidd & Cesaro and can now pick a stipulation for his match with Rollins.

Everything else was fairly forgettable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Undertakerowns said:


> This is not even Seth Rollins greatest potential as a character yet. When he turns babyface he is going to be a rock star. It's official: Rollins is my favorite guy on the roster.


Welcome to the club. We're growing more and more each day.

:drose


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hng13 said:


> Just got in from the gym, can anybody fill me in on anything i might have missed?


Cena successfully defended the US title against Barrett.

Paige won a #1 contender match against Nikki Bella at ER.

Bray continues to call himself the face of fear.

Romans and Big Show feud continues.

Randy Orton defeats Kidd and Cesaro to choose the stipulation for his match against Rollins at ER.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WTF IS THIS!!!!!!!!!! I'M OUT, GOODNIGHT.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wkc_23 said:


> Dem beetlejuice tights tho.


Adam Rose Adam Rose Adam Rose


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, poor Ambrose. Although I'd like to see him gunning for the title, I wouldn't mind seeing a program with him and Harper.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rose's tights look like an aniseed humbug.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



jbhutto said:


> The Bunny is back.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ShowStopper said:


> Welcome to the club. We're growing more and more each day.
> 
> :drose


I would say the most sophisticated (and probably attractive) club on this forum. No doubt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why is Adam Rose's ass so black?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Army chick is fucking nice.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I kinda thought this match would've been over by now.



Mind you I actually like Rose, a lot, I think there's a lot of potential even with his character, but getting some credibility against Dean Ambrose is not the best choice right now.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> If i was joking, i would have made a joke, rather than state the truth. They went with the best possible finish they could.
> 
> They shouldn't have booked Kidd and Cesaro in that match in the first place though


No, the best possible ending would be Natty doing something stupid and getting them DQed, this Orton wins without pinning the champs in a tornado tag handicap match


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"SUPER AMBROSE WE LOVE YOU!"

I love football chants in wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Ham and Egger said:


> You mean Ryback sound like Warrior?


Lol, really? Same thing.. There was no favoritism behind that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rose looks like he shit himself.


Probably just sweat... which is only mildly less disgusting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Even with the power of Terry Funk's tights, Rose is destined to be a jobber forever.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The "1...2...3" chants were super loud...and then the pop was super quiet immediately after. Hmm.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can see it, paige called her bro today- "I got you a job with wwe!" 
He freaks out, "really?! They're signing me finally?!"
....... "Well no... You can be a rosebud for the night"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow, they really have nothing for Ambrose until he wins MITB later this year


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Adam Rose's ass so black?


It's one of the symptoms of Jobberitis.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Our two favorite giants on now.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why is it that the fucking Authority are the only people to get mic time?


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Adam Rose no match for Amber Rose


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I like how they are acting like Ziggler is a terrifying opponent for Rollins even though Rollins has beat him like 25 times over the last year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show with that afternoon special heart-to-heart with Kane

Am I watching Lifetime?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Wow, they really have nothing for Ambrose until he wins MITB later this year


I wouldn't be shocked if he is not even in the match nevermind winning the MITB.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane reminds me of Charlie Brown for some reason.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

like some really bad romantic movie segment


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jesus...this can't be real...Rollins vs. Kane...?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So DEATH is gonna turn face which will suck for us because we'll get the 195939837383838th DEATH vs DEATH feud. 

:mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I don't want to see Face Kane vs Rollins.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

just go back to a 2 hour show already.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ambrose winning throw away matches on RAW and SD mean nothing anymore, since he hasn't won a PPV match in 10 months.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Jesus...this can't be real...Rollins vs. Kane...?


5* match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Cena successfully defended the US title against Barrett.
> 
> Paige won a #1 contender match against Nikki Bella at ER.
> 
> ...


So not much I'm guessing lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show has had it hard tonight, so I'll say this: I like him as a talker these days. You never get the sense that he's just memorized a script. Easier with him to suspend disbelief than most


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Jesus...this can't be real...Rollins vs. Kane...?


It's in Kane's contract that he feuds with every new world champ.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If i have to deal with the change in the match can i at least get Ziggler vs Neville.... Please .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Swear the only thing missing from that was Show asking Kane "So, you want to go play catch son?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



wkc_23 said:


> Lol, really? Same thing.. There was no favoritism behind that.


Not saying that there is but if someone was doing that decades before someone then the person doing that now is the one imitating the person before him/her. Just saying.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Undertakerowns said:


> This is not even Seth Rollins greatest potential as a character yet. When he turns babyface he is going to be a rock star. It's official: Rollins is my favorite guy on the roster.


Welcome young Rollinite, the initiation will begin soon :rollins2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Stardust looking like that one character from X-Men.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seriously though? are they fucking serious with Ambrose in a throw away, obvious win, squash match against an opponent i don't want to see him fight, that no one wants to see him fight. 
That crowd wanted to see Ambrose fight, but not fucking adam rose, my jaw hit the floor, genuinely couldn't fucking believe it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I am fucking done, really, fucking Fandango now as well??


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lots of matches with obvious outcomes tonight


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arthurgos said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if he is not even in the match nevermind winning the MITB.


I can tell they have nothing for him. I really wish there were two world titles, one for RAW and one for Smackdown. Ambrose would always be in the title hunt for the world title on Smackdown.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Big Show has had it hard tonight, so I'll say this: I like him as a talker these days. You never get the sense that he's just memorized a script. Easier with him to suspend disbelief than most


Yeah, I gotta admit he's pretty good on the mic. I'd like to see him on commentary when he hangs it up in the ring.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I kinda thought this match would've been over by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I actually like Rose, a lot, I think there's a lot of potential even with his character, but getting some credibility against Dean Ambrose is not the best choice right now.


no i do not mind. the problem rose has no personality. he makes party and some people cheer him so he has to be cool. no he is not so he somekind of turned or did not? even the guy in the bunny costume was cheered because he kicked him. i am starting to think michael bay is writing the personalities for the wwe gimmicks.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is a WWE Superstars match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm hoping Kane fucks The Authority over tonight. Please, please, please.

And Fandango vs. Stardust...lol..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Stardust getting the same fucking treatment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango? :lmao

Am I watching Raw or Main Event?

Literally not even trying.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango and Adam Rose should now compete to see who can lose harder


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Whole lotta nothing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The fuck was that?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well that was quick.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WHAT IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is this a Fandango face turn? :maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango more over than Reigns in the O2 ladies and gents.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

FACE TURN FOR FANDANGO? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bye Rosa.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WTF Fandango is still over in Britain? :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

STEP ASIDE BRYAN, THE NEW FACE OF THE COMPANY HAS ARRIVED.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THIS is the Fandango we need to be actually entertained by him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hey, remember when Fandango was hot for those three weeks? Let's relive that for 30 seconds.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

lol Fandango with JBL's hat.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I feel like this show seems like reset. Dean Ambrose, Stardust, and Naomi heel turn.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh God. Fandango is face now. Now he can feud with Adam Rose.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fucking JBL being happy like he just got a blowjob from Stephanie.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Turned back to see the Fandango segment.... aaaaahhh. Now I can switch off happy. THat was awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ChaChaLaLa lives again and Fanny has turned face! :dance Hopefully this actually means something for him instead of being a jobber forever.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango gets mic time but Dean doesn't.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango the most over on the show. lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That was actually cool. Went from feeling sorry for 'Dango to being happy for him

Also, D fuckin' Bry!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Team Hell No reunion please. :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane babyface turn imminent.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango's theme is over as shit haha loved the pop it got.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, remember when Fandango was hot for those three weeks? Let's relive that for 30 seconds.


That is seriously their logic. Let the poor guy get cheered for like 30 seconds.

LOL at Daniel Bryan putting over Kane.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh hey Bryan actually showed up.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



HBK 3:16 said:


> WTF Fandango is still over in Britain? :lol


Always and forever they love to sing . They should have capitalized from it last time .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane mad.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

we are getting mask kane tonight. I really believe it


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat Daniel Bryan pep talk...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bryan's Manbun :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That pop for his old theme!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane to win tonight?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










redux


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That was a pretty nice segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Team Hell No reunion please. :mark:


I want them to hug it out.  No ****.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phaedra said:


> we are getting mask kane tonight. I really believe it


In a really weird way, I would love that.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So Rosa gets made fun of by the Bellas, loses the battle royal, and then gets dumped by Fandango....

Rough night!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That high pitched "LEAVE!!!!!" :ha

Is that what Bryan has been reduced to? Shitty backstage segments? fpalm
What happened to elevating the IC title?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

We're getting a fight over the fighting spirit of Kane.

They've got nothing left.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They love putting Kane and Daniel Bryan in segments together. I like it though because they have such a storied history over these past couple years.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit... LEAVE!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That Bryan guy gets some nice pops.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fandango gets over for a night!? And D-Bry makes a cameo appearance! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Oh God. Fandango is face now. Now he can feud with Adam Rose.


The Bunny's going to put him over to solidify him as a TOP PLAYER IN THE DABYA DABYA AY :cole


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Watching the USA stream, jesus christ you Americans love your fastfood.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



deathslayer said:


> Fandango gets mic time but Dean doesn't.


When does fandango ever get mic time tho. 

Wait who is Dean feuding with? I forgot...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> That high pitched "LEAVE!!!!!" :ha
> 
> Is that what Bryan has been reduced to? Shitty backstage segments? fpalm
> What happened to elevating the IC title?


John Cena defends the US Title on RAW and Bryan defends the IC Title on SmackDown I believe.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can see team hell yes now

"YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

"NO, YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

"YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

"NO, YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

"YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

"NO, YOU'RE THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So the most over face in the company has a backstage segment on Raw?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> So Rosa gets made fun of by the Bellas, loses the battle royal, and then gets dumped by Fandango....
> 
> Rough night!


If I remember correctly she has also been cut from Total Divas. Future endeavours are surely coming soon.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

that stunner looks even worse on the replay.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane to turn face / have a match w/ Big show @ an upcoming ppv


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

It's just like a normal chain match, but the chain will be wearing a fuzzy hat


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

D.Bry trying to Hype up Kane!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> that stunner looks even worse on the replay.


It was so bad they might as well have called it a codebreaker.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



mattheel said:


> I would say the most sophisticated (and probably attractive) club on this forum. No doubt.


For sure :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins with dat POP despite being a heel.

:rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They updated Rollins theme again?

But DAT POP :rollins


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Avada Kedavra said:


> John Cena defends the US Title on RAW and Bryan defends the IC Title on SmackDown I believe.


Yep if u want to see Bryan watch Smackdown. God keep that Burial Challenge off Smackdown.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat pop :rollins2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So what's the main event?

Bryan/Neville? please?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looks like they brought back the original version of his theme.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They added to Rollins's music


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE SHIT FILLED TUNNEL :rollins


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rusev should wrap what's left of Cena's yarblockos in that chain and curb stomp them, at least spare us a Cena Jr.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE announce Cena v Rusev for the US title at extreme rules, yet still having the open challenge matches.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> They love putting Kane and Daniel Bryan in segments together. I like it though because they have such a storied history over these past couple years.


i love kane, his current gimmick is just a jerk joke.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy shit they're using the original version of Seth's theme. Fuck yes, I love this one alot more.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins using his previous theme?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth has that Vince type strut going on :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Markus123 said:


> WWE announce Cena v Rusev for the US title at extreme rules, yet still having the open challenge matches.


They acknowledge that and it has been like that since last weeks Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A better theme song for Rollins!

Great night for Seth.

:drose


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nobody suggested Mercury lie down. No one dare


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

corporate Kane /cheer


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Is this the main event?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

OK why the fuck does everyone care about Kane's pride?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

FUCK YES THE ORIGINAL VERSION

It's so much better for god's sake. Although it would suit a brutal heel more than a chickenshit one.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL Seth

"You dont have to take your jacket off Kane"


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ssswwwwwwerveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :russo


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jacket off

lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane the stripper. :HA


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane is fucking massive. My god.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Jobber Jobber Security" sign and catcalls towards Kane while he's undressing. :ha

Stay awesome, England. :clap


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Take it all off, big boy.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

There's worse things Kane, could be working concessions.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Brazzers shot


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

YES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth's face :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nearly Kanes greatest ever match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat face you make when bitches just don't lie down.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane JUST GOT OVA!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cayn

Wat r u doin

Cayn

STAHP


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane face turn :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well this turn has surely worked that is for sure .


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

He told him to lay down, but he forgot to tell him to play dead


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Say what you want but they have the fans into this segment, that's for sure.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"ALL THE WAY DOWN. ALL THE WAY" - Seth Rollins, 2015.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane working this crowd like a god. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And we need a face Kane in 2015 because!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I know the "Gotta Make Roman look strong" meme is going strong, but why the fuck is Kane getting all this? And Orton can't beat him either? Oh, and way to make your champ look great.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane looked like he was going to do a spin a rooney for a second.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Way to make your champion look strong.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And then Kane still lays down anyway :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Aww


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a shitty raw.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder who's Rolling going to feud with after Orton (Babyface kane?)


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane becoming unstable?

2005 Kane is back?

That theme was GOAT :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane is ripped for his age and size.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That was terrible. Waste of time. 

Kane is the fattest fit dude I've seen btw. Fattest dude to have a 6 pack.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

KANE HEEL TURN!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane's gotten huge again. Use this as an angle. Have him snap. Go away for a month and come back with his og attire for one last run or storyline

(For example: Out of fear that Kane will cost him the title have Rollins set him on fire forcing him to return with the og attire)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*And THAT is your WWE champion folks. *


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That Rollins laugh after just solidified his place as one of the top heels ever, in my opinion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KuritaDavion said:


> I know the "Gotta Make Roman look strong" meme is going strong, but why the fuck is Kane getting all this? And Orton can't beat him either? Oh, and way to make your champ look great.



Only thing I can think of is they have no legit main event babyfaces. Cena's the US Champ and Reigns got moved down the card since WM (thankfully).


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth is a chicken shit heel. He isn't suppose to look good against babyfaces unless they are jobbers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, Kane almost went full brothers of destruction on Seth Rollins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane doing the right thing and being The Future of the WWE's Big Red Bitch. :rollins


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Man...like who booked thought at thought that was a good idea?

Fucking stupid as fuck.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought that was the main event :lol Jesus another hour left.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Kane looked like he was going to do a spin a rooney for a second.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane is in incredible shape. Dude is still a monster.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So, they make the champ look like shit, and for nothing. Oh right, sure you have to make Kane look strong


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane looked like Karl Childers finding out the local fast food joint was out of french fried potaters, or mustard at least.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> KANE HEEL TURN!!!!!!!! :mark:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> That Rollins laugh after just solidified his place as one of the top heels ever, in my opinion


His irritating heel laugh is getting up there with :hbk1 's.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So now they are both going to pick a stipulation and do rock-paper-scissors to see which one is used.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Headliner said:


> That was terrible. Waste of time.
> 
> Kane is the fattest fit dude I've seen btw. *Fattest dude to have a 6 pack.*


Nope:










345 lbs with a 6 pack.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This Raw isn't as bad as last week but its pretty close. Are WWE even trying?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Markus123 said:


> I thought that was the main event :lol Jesus another hour left.


lol me too man!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That was WCW 2000 awful


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The overseas editions of Raw are always bad.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why couldn't Kane just jump ship. Why...like who likes this Authority bullshit.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane is still a better/more believable Champion than most of the roster.

How pathetic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Now that Rollins segment is over I can go back to watching '96 Nitros. Almost done. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Nope:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks slimmer in the first pic than the second.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kayfabe wise Rollins wasn't expecting Kane to actually do that; so does that really make him look _that_ bad? He's a chickenshit heel anyway.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Choke Slam of Doom!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

But now we're supposed to feel bad for Kane. You know, the stooge that almost killed Daniel Bryan and has ruined every match he's been in since 2013. Evil psychotic Kane. But he had to lay down, so feels I guess.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Headliner said:


> That was terrible. Waste of time.
> 
> Kane is the fattest fit dude I've seen btw. Fattest dude to have a 6 pack.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Y'all want the spoilers for the matches they just advertised for the local house show on may 30?

I'm pissed...


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

the kane rollins in ring.
that was not conteoversal, that was just bad to see as a fan - maybe even for booth.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane with the fastest triple turn in history. Starts heel, goes face, then 30 seconds later he's a heel again.


Word has it that Big Show is pitching numerous ideas to creative as i type


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WHERE THE FUCK IS FINN BALOR!!!!????????????????


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Summer Rae. :mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KuritaDavion said:


> But now we're supposed to feel bad for Kane. You know, the stooge that almost killed Daniel Bryan and has ruined every match he's been in since 2013. Evil psychotic Kane. But he had to lay down, so feels I guess.


Agreed that it's weird. Especially because they just reminded us of that fact


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

talk about dead.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can Rollins be booked weaker ? Like, seriously.

People are dying to get the Rumble Rollins back, and he can draw heat on his own without having to resort to "I look like shit but I'm always winning somehow lol".

Being a chickenshit heel is fine with me, but this is really going pretty fucking far. He needs some credibility back. They used to do that well before, now he's just like a jobber with the WWE title afraid of the likes of Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> the kane rollins in ring.
> that was not conteoversal, that was just bad to see as a fan - maybe even for booth.


thats nearing fingerpoke of doom bad. Except the challenger lost.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dat never ending theme


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOOK AT SUMMER!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Once a pimp, always a pimp


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Holy fuck Miz and Mizdow AGAIN WTF?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Jesus Summer...:mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Summer's body tho...Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Over/under on number of weeks it take 5head to betray Mizdow?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The only thing I've enjoyed since Wrestlemania has been Cena's Open Challenge.

Pretty boring RAW this evening.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well, Summer has never looked hotter


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

She was the bad guy tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

God, I hate Summer Rae's nose, but I'd still kill that in a heartbeat.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Summer Rae is a face?

I can't even keep track with these divas and their turns anymore. :shrug


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

JBL: So HE'S a stalker, and SHE'S a gold digger.
Cole: What do you mean stalker?

Cole did defend Summer later but that was funny :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, those legs on Summer


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good lord at her face, she looks like a horse & a rat had a failed abortion.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm guessing a Faceturn for Summer now, How many turns are they gonna throw in tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Bradshaw finally calling Damien by his proper last name (Sandow) _and_ calling Summer a gold digger. :lmao

Not even the limeys can give a quarter of a fuck for Miz. :ha


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I love the Miz and like Sandow but this feud is past its prime....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lol, they're having strip off


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So the message is force a kiss on a girl and win her heart?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fiver says Vince wrote this segment


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Kane with the fastest triple turn in history. Starts heel, goes face, then 30 seconds later he's a heel again.
> 
> 
> Word has it that Big Show is pitching numerous ideas to creative as i type


A triple turn? I'm sure Big Show could beat that if given a chance.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why is Miz vs Mizdow happening on RAW again instead of Extreme Rules. Should've just had the first match at ER instead of the trading victories.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> So the message is force a kiss on a girl and win her heart?


Well it works for Orton, Ambrose & Fandango, so.......


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Markus123 said:


> Nearly Kanes greatest ever match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Summer Rae's legs are like a dream.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

wow, Sandow got a bird.  impressed lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So does Summer play Maryse better than Maryse herself?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A PPV match killed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Lmao that short fat guy getting a good feel of Summer
:maury


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

My opinion on Seth Rollins:

He's a slimy, cunning and calculating Champion who's always looking to take the easy way out. But when shit hits the fan and his back is against the wall he can back himself up against anyone which we'll see when he defeats Randy Orton at Extreme Rules.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

after loosing everything mizdow twice a beast. haha i love mizdow but i wanted to see more.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:Jordan


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

These ptp segments are garbage.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

O.I.C.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'rainbow is my favourite colour'


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Looks like PTP are doing Vince's work for him. :buried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Nice little gay reference for Young there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh no


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Young saying rainbow is his favorite color haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So PTP's gimmick is burying stupid ideas.

Alright.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL PTP burying Los Matadores


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WWE logic: Make out with a random chick one week and she'll be your bottom bitch the following week 8*D

PTP burying Los Matadores and continuing their string of lulz. :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did Darren Young just say, rainbow is my favorite color! XD


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

PTP's shirts are awesome. The Prime Time Wrestling throwback


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That millions of dollars is great :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Called him a Puerto Rican bullfighter lol

That's like HHH calling out Kofi for being Jamaican :lol:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Markus123 said:


> 'rainbow is my favourite colour'


:vince5

:vince$


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The burying of the tag division continues from the PTP. :buried


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

PTP segment felt a bit flat compared to others they've done.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Trifektah said:


> Well, Summer has never looked hotter


true


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Please keep Titus on my screen

Dude is hilarious


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I keep forgetting how charismatic Titus O'Neill is.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Young hinting that he is gay will be an ongoing thing I reckon. There will be hints in all PTP promos, you watch. :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Add Titus to the rare "better as a face" category


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Kabraxal said:


> I switched to a NJPW show I had DVRed still... couldn't put up with the show anymore either. I knew it was going to be bad, but I generally like to watch London crowds.


It's sad really. I'm someone who wants to watch their product and they're doing all they can to drive me away. Oh well, I'm just one of millions so they'll survive another day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I prefer Titus like that rather than that fucking obnoxious heel shit he was playing, it wasn't convincing it was just fucking annoying.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

PTP should be in the tag title picture. They actually have personnality.

Also, yep, Titus is a natural face. Dude's funny and likeable.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

titus o'neill mic skills are great. he looks great.
i do not get it why this human bull is one of the weakest on the current roster


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



OmegaWolf666 said:


> PTP segment felt a bit flat compared to others they've done.


There is not much to burn the matadores with, they already do it to them self weekly. And don't forget people, PTP might be fun in those promo's, in the ring it's a complete different story.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Filler match upcoming.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Phaedra said:


> I prefer Titus like that rather than that fucking obnoxious heel shit he was playing, it wasn't convincing it was just fucking annoying.


He's too likable to be a heel


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ONGO BONGO FEEDING TIME


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ryback's face is sweatier than reigns after a 5 minute match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh no, Ryback again...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Feed Me More!

I have so much more respect for him after that radio interview posted about a week ago. Great stuff in there.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

One day I shall sing 'Meat on the Table' at karaoke


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Where's Rowan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:harper


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Harper/Ryback again? Lets see if Harper can last more than 2 minutes this time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

is this show ending with an in ring segment then? le sigh.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Would be interested in a PTP's vs Enzo and Cass feud down the line. 

The matches likely wouldn't be very good but the promos would be gold.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Necramonium said:


> There is not much to burn the matadores with, they already do it to them self weekly


I'm still praying every day for this fucking stupid bull to get what is coming to him one day and be put through suplex city by Bork until his neck breaks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn...I like Harper too. Somebody's gotta lose.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Natecore said:


> It's sad really. I'm someone who wants to watch their product and they're doing all they can to drive me away. Oh well, I'm just one of millions so they'll survive another day.


Same... I want the WWE to be good. And they have a roster that can shine... but they feed wrestling fans shit and try to run from everything that has ever made wrestling great because of Vince's weird fear of being tacked as that great wrestling promoter. No worries there Vince, you killed that the past 5 years.

I think more people are like us though... slowly turning off and finding our wrestling fix in NXT, NJPW, TNA or even just going back and rewatching the classic runs of WCCW, NWA, or even the WWF. It's showing as Raw couldn't even hold any viewers from the WM bump.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Harper looks like that racist ******* mechanic that never showers and never says a word when you ask him shit about your car.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

FEED. ME. Pit sweat.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Really London? Goldberg chants?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL ryback blocked that with his jaw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> He's too likable to be a heel


Twas a bit like when a friend turns around and calls you a bitch, you're just standing there saying WHAT?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yay! Harper didn't get pinned!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The entire Midcard is so directionless right now. It's like they don't know what to do with anyone right now so they are just having everyone in the midcard have random matches with each other right now and trade wins. I just don't understand what's going on with the midcard.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can hear 1 guy in the crowd attempting to start a 'CM Punk' chant. :ha Its failing.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hell yeah, Dean again haha


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose pissed off Harper is using his attire?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is like Mini Me fighting back against Dr. Evil.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Harper is another of the usual outstanding wrestlers treated like shit by WWE.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I have only been watching since the Miz vs Mizdow match, I no the answer is probably no but have I missed much?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Harper vs Ambrose in a "loser changes attire" match


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ambrose vs. Harper at ER?

Could be an excellent match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If Dean grew a beard, how could we tell him and Harper apart?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

First Divas replay since 2006?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> If Dean grew a beard, how could we tell him and Harper apart?


One uses a Super Kick like everyone these days .


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

something is up tonight i think vince stayed home and just gave the bookers a loose outline to follow


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Battle of the wife beaters with special guest refree Stone Cold!! Jk guys I love Austin


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> If Dean grew a beard, how could we tell him and Harper apart?


Dean's hair is receding from the front, while Harper is balding on top of the crown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi from behind sounds great to me!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi is so full of win! :mark:



Take note New Day!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

If only Naomi didn't botch everything in the ring, I would love her so much. She's actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, Naomi actually ain't that bad on the mic.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi showing the IWC why she deserves a push


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:lmao And now Naomi points out the bs booking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi making more sense than WWE booking logic.:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

AJ Lee a legend? :ha


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



drinklime said:


> something is up tonight i think vince stayed home and just gave the bookers a loose outline to follow


This actually looks just like Vince's booking.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Luke Harper kind of reminds me of Mick Foley. Anyone else?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi promo is taking shots of the smarks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Whoever said that Saxton looked like handsome squidward, I can really see it now :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Let's go, Naomi!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

aj aint no legend lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Saxton is getting a boner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi is shooting! Shots fired!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi :clap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And now the Usos can turn heel. I don't care either way.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:clap Naomi is right you know


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Well Naomi can talk too!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"I'm taking it"

Soooo....Naomi is joining New Day?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Do wins and losses mean anything around here?"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










The Midcard Kid Adolf Ziegler's here to steal the world! :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ziggler!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Actually a pretty good promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hulk Hogan, duh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Piper


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Piper 8)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ziggler's jacket :rudy


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yes, Naomi!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> AJ Lee a legend? :ha


Tell that to that giant thread were smarks orgasmed because someone said AJ should get Hall of Fame.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Naomi showing personality :surprise:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

4 for you Naomi, you go Naomi!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> "Do wins and losses mean anything around here?"


Looks like WWE has been reading my posts :lol

Been saying for way too goddamn long that wins & losses do not matter anymore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arthurgos said:


> One uses a Super Kick like everyone these days .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rod Piper


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "I'm taking it"
> 
> Soooo....Naomi is joining New Day?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "*I'm taking it*"
> 
> Soooo....Naomi is joining New Day?


"I take what i want, and i want the gold sucka, Nikki Bella, we comin for you bitch"


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

naomi heel turn?
talking bad about aj who'S leaving. nap - she acted well and i know it is kayfabe, but you know that part did not need to be so much bout aj.
ore is she still face? is she heel in divas section and then with usos face like there would be no sense even in kayfabe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So they turn Naomi heel even though she actually has totally valid complaints and expect the fans with more than a few functioning brain cells to boo her? Come the fuck on. :chlol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "I'm taking it"
> 
> Soooo....Naomi is joining New Day?


:What?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Had some Crazy Bread the other day.

EDIT: It was pretty good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wish Scott Steiner would take Michael Coles job. He's such a good commentator.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

dat ziggler jacket


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:maury

kill'em dolph


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



KuritaDavion said:


>



This was before WWE decided to drop Nation 2.0 idea and go with making them walking caricatures.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> "Do wins and losses mean anything around here?"


No , Just look http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/seth-rollins-3328.html


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fuckin love Ziggler. Atta boy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Eden wearing a skin tone colored dress, NOT good idea when you are on the tv girl!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville/Ziggler should be sick!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The best there is :jordan4


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope this match goes 6 or 7 months


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville and Dolph? This is gonna be good.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ziggler vs Neville :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Motn coming up!!!


Really feeling Naomi right now, vicious beatdown, cool promo, I feel that it was always her vs. AJ/Kaitlyn from back on Tough Enough, there was some truth to what she was saying.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

MIGHTY MOUSE MOTHERFUCKER!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That 90's trance music sounds so GOAT on Neville :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What ovation Cole? the crowd sounds quiet as fuck.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Newcastle a 3 hour drive from London? :HA


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville better go over


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

YEEESSSSS¡!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

maybe we get something great. ziggi vs dumbo kid. i love them


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Yeah, I wish they would add his first name back. 

Sounded like she said "Pebble" just now.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How is a heel Naomi going to be with the Usos?

And hell yeah Neville! Get it man!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This will probably be the highlight of the show. Lets see...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville is Billy Kidman 2.0


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sucks that Ziggler will lose tonight but its all good cuz its for Neville!

This will be the match of the night, guaranteed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Should be a good match, Neville does need a win against someone not named Axel.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville had better win if WWE wants the fans happy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville AND Ziggler going head to head...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

WTF? The crowd sounded stale as shit.....did they edit the volume???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Btw, what kind of car is cole driving if he wants to get to newcastle in three hours? wtf? he also said he can get to preston in an hour, I want his fucking car lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hou713 said:


> The best there is :jordan4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Cole is botching his UK geography if my memory is correct.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Based Dolph vs. The Man That Gravity Forgot = PPV-worthy match.

But fuck it, I'm not gonna complain about getting this match for free. :mark:


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hou713 said:


> The best there is :jordan4


yep that was shit. but when i saw neville i did not care in more. haha


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

NEVILLE NEVILLE NEVILLE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Standing SSP *


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Please let these two end the show with a hella good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fucking Neville sold the hellllll out of that DDT.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

THAT FUCKING SELL kada :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

commercial break unk2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sick DDT


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Newcastle a small mining community 3 hours drive from London?

:maury :maury


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville and Ziggler will be one of the best technical matchups of all time. Why take up most of the match on commercial?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ahh, there's the Neville chants.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Newcastle is 3 hours away from London? Uh...

It's a small mining community? UHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

You can tell by Coles voice tone that a commercial is coming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*DAT DDT!!!!* :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville sold that like a god.

I'm hoping we get those 'Gary Neville' chants that were reported. :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love these two guys.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Cole is botching his UK geography if my memory is correct.


Scott Steiner should take Coles job now that's someone who knows his geography.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

it is a shame that the commercials are most during the matches.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Haydosgooner said:


> Newcastle a small mining community 3 hours drive from London.


As a Sunderland fan, describing Newcastle as a small mining community amused me


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> it is a shame that the commercials are most during the matches.


It never fails :frown2:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay, i live in Gloucester, which is over 3 hours away from Newcastle on the train, but also over an hour away from London, so i really don't get Cole's logic there.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Based Dolph vs. The Man That Gravity Forgot = PPV-worthy match.
> 
> But fuck it, I'm not gonna complain about getting this match for free. :mark:


I've been waiting for this match!!!! Tripping shit right now!


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Why not Neville Longbottom chants?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Neville sold that like a god.
> 
> I'm hoping we get those 'Gary Neville' chants that were reported. :mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How is some granny flashing her tits sposed to make me want Taco Bell's sub-dogfood food?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kid is insane. Absolutely insane.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

HOLY FUCKING MOTHER SHIT OF CHRIST :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hou713 said:


> Roman was really good tonight, promos like that every week and he'll successfully get himself over


No he won't. He could cut CM Punk 2011 pipebomb promos every week and idiots on this forum would still try to say that he can't talk. The guy is doomed as a babyface. I just hope they have the balls to turn him heel and go apeshit on the fucking nerds in the crowd while he still has heat and ammunition.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville is going ham. Bringing dat NXT workrate to Raw.


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Boba Fett said:


> It never fails :frown2:


just pop on the app if you really want to see what your missing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I enjoy watching neville in the ring, but his physique distracts me. Somewhere down the line towards those later international tours vs the likes of Balor, Neville got pretty big, and now for his frame is huge. Hasn't Neville gotten this size in a pretty quick time? I don't ask as a detractor, i am genuinely curious and i could be wrong. I wouldn't want to accuse a guy of being on the juice without a strong basis.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

NEVILLE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Damn, Neville is the shit.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That 450 >


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That 450 off the barricade was glorious.. Neville is so based.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville is the real fucking deal.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

WOW
\
NEVILLE IS BOSS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: Great move!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dude... This is awesome.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm going to wait patiently for Neville vs. Bryan

:lenny2

This match is great so far....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Haydosgooner said:


> Newcastle a small mining community 3 hours drive from London?
> 
> :maury :maury


A reported population of over half a million, but its considered a small mining community fpalm.

Where the hell do they get this information?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i live in Gloucester, which is over 3 hours away from Newcastle on the train, but also over an hour away from London, so i really don't get Cole's logic there.


Yeah, it's a lot further than 3 hours


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ziggler bleeding


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Come one WWE... realise what you have with Neville.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Did Neville get his name from Harry Potter? Does anyone know?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

lol, Neville gonna be huge if he doesn't get injured, like Mistico,Rey, and Hardy all wrapped up in one.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



mrshow2ko said:


> just pop on the app if you really want to see what your missing.


I'm doing that right now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville is gonna be huge in the wwe


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay, that was fucking awesome


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm finding this match a little too spotty, no real rhythm or flow.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville's selling is so fucking awesome


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

ZIGGLER!!! I THOUGHT NEVILLE HAD THIS ONE IN THE BAG!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BULLSHIT ON NEVILLE LOSING.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Dolph wins, good stuff. Did not disappoint.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

we got colour


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Best worker on the roster used as a jobber. lol WWE


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville jobbing to Ziggler. Okay.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Great fucking match.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a stupid decision. Losing to the WWE champ last wk is fine -- losing to a joke like Dolph Ziggler is not


Vince <


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

NO WHY DO THEY KEEP JOBBING HIM!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And heres sheamus.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*










:homer :homer :homer


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good match.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I can't watch the rest of RAW guys, I gotta pop down to the mines.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poor Neville isnt gonna get very far with Vince in charge is he.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sheamus: Eater of Vanilla Midgets


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Oh boy, if people were unhappy about Neville losing to Rollins, how are they gonna react to this? :shitstorm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wish people wouldnt lose to the zig zag.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Medicaid said:


> lol, Neville gonna be huge if he doesn't get injured, like Mistico,Rey, and Hardy all wrapped up in one.


With a better look than all of them, in my opinion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Ziggler and Neville proving they should be at the main event level... Ziggler always looks great and Neville has proven in NXT he can be one of the top guys. Time to push WRESTLERS again Vinnie boy. I know you hate it, but reality is reality.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Fucking hell. Sheamus out to bring the crowd right back down lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wait, what.... HEY VINCE! DEBUTING STARS SHOULD WIN! Geriatric piece of shit.


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



jcmmnx said:


> Best worker on the roster used as a jobber. lol WWE


LOL, he just got called up and he put up great fights against the Champ and an Upper Midcarder.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sheamus continuing his vanilla midget burial :banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

#makeSheamuslookstrong 


Sigh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

BASED 450 IS BASED













BASED SELL IS BASED


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

neville match was way to short cause of break. give me in ring. maybe that is what wwe missing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

*Fella, y'all.*


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This is stupid why job one of your best young wrestlers to the useless career jobber Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville and Barrett both losing on the UK Raw. :ti

This is what you get for not having fun!! :vince3


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I wish people wouldnt lose to the zig zag.


Gotta be the worst finisher in wwe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm convinced that Neville is beating Bryan for the IC title at Summerslam.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just because Neville lost doesn't mean he's jobbing. They're just building him, it would be stupid if he wins all of his matches. The guy is obviously over as fuck and the company knows what they have here. Ziggler is also a great talent as well, they need to develop him as well.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville loses two matches in a row. Even though they were to Rollins and Ziggler it already seems clear they don't have any good direction for him. Another case of bringing someone up for no real reason.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Sheamus out here destroying. :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I wish people wouldnt lose to the zig zag.


I don't like that move at all. He needs a legit finisher. The Fame-asser ain't it either.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> neville match was way to short cause of break. give me in ring. maybe that is what wwe missing


Maybe so. But it was still a great match imo


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> A reported population of over half a million, but its considered a small mining community fpalm.
> 
> Where the hell do they get this information?


Who knows.

It's one of the biggest and most well known city's in England (on the other side of the country mind you, a lot more than 3 hours drive) yet Cole makes it out to be a small hick town with a population of about 100.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Headliner said:


> I'm convinced that Neville is beating Bryan for the IC title at Summerslam.


That would be the logic. 50/50 a guy with wins vs. jobbers and loses vs. actual talent and then bam, title win.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

f-seth green.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How was Raw tonight?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL at WWE trying to appeal to smarks with the network... I thought we didn't matter WWE.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

instead of a great match i got a red rooster promo. that sucks. i thought i forget mostly about the bad show before cause of neville - ziggi and now wwe gives me 5 min in ring. 

i gotta say it: That was not ok!!! i think i feel in a sad mood.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Neville and Barrett both losing on the UK Raw. :ti
> 
> This is what you get for not having fun!! :vince3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Haydosgooner said:


> Who knows.
> 
> It's one of the biggest and most well known city's in England (on the other side of the country mind you, a lot more than 3 hours drive) yet Cole makes it out to be a small hick town with a population of about 100.


I guess by making out that Neville came out of a total nowhere, it makes it more impressive he amounted to something? :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



The_It_Factor said:


> Gotta be the worst finisher in wwe.


The AA? Rear view? The Rack Attack? Though of those three only one is a straight up joke.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Good raw conpared to last weeks car crash of a raw.
But this raw also feels really strange.

RANDOM ATTACKS RAW!!!


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Big Show might be a bore but I love when he goes on one of his destructive arse kicking sprees like he did to Roman.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



devoutone said:


> Neville and Ziggler will be one of the best technical matchups of all time. Why take up most of the match on commercial?


I've asked that for awhile. Why would you ever have a mid-match commercial? There are plenty of natural stopping points that are appropriate for commercials.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I hope Neville is at the house show that I'm going to in May... That would be awesome. I'm sold.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

A bit surprising that only 1 out of their 3 active English talents picked up a win tonight in their home country. Oh well, at least Neville / Ziggler was a nice sample of what to expect from them down the road. bama


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville might already be my favorite. If anyone ever wants to know why I love wrestling, I'm showing that person a Neville match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Time for Seth again!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Neville's gimmick is literally that of Bryan's, fight hard, look like a underdog & lose.

He'll eventually not just win but win a title.

Vince got a hard on for the guy, pyro & a cape? Vince is smelling money with Adrian.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Arcade said:


> Sheamus out here destroying. :mark:


Sheamus kicking and destroying people around is so damn fun and awesome. >


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Okay cool match, but seriously can we talk about what kind of car Cole has. who can get to fucking newcastle in three hours from london lol. like wtf? Preston in an hour too lol. never mind the shit patronising ignorant small mining community comment, let's talk about the real thing, that Cole actually might be a fucking superhero lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hng13 said:


> I don't like that move at all. He needs a legit finisher. The Fame-asser ain't it either.


Yeah i like hm just fine, but i just cant buy that zig zag.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> LOL at WWE trying to appeal to smarks with the network... I thought we didn't matter WWE.


How do any of those shows appeal to smarks specifically? They're just targeting an older audience in general.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Neville might already be my favorite. If anyone ever wants to know why I love wrestling, I'm showing that person a Neville match


I think over the past 6 months Neville has had the best matches of anyone in the WWE. He hasn't had the proper time to have a great one on the main roster yet.


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

new day segment on the app with renee was pretty good


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I wonder what Rollins will pick?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



SpeedStick said:


> No , Just look http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/seth-rollins-3328.html


Damn. The reverse Undertaker


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

So Daniel Bryan, the most over superstar in the company, is again without a match on RAW. Makes sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins limping lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zayniac said:


> I wonder what Rollins will pick?


Orton gets to pick also.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

:kobe No Bryan again?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

wait a minute, was bray talking to Rollins? he was definitely talking to a champion i think. sorry Bray's promos stay with me lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins for the 2nd time tonight.. I'm cool with that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I'm glad Kane realized what is Best for Business!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How are they gonna get Tough Enough over when the last winner got released before he had a match?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth Rollins paper champ sign :HHH2


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

did rollins theme go back to his original one?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Another goddamn Diva's Search, like we need another Eva Marie.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



jcmmnx said:


> I think over the past 6 months Neville has had the best matches of anyone in the WWE. He hasn't had the proper time to have a great one on the main roster yet.


He's consistently been one of the best workers in the company for quite some time. Very rarely does Neville disappoint in the ring.


----------



## Cigano11 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Love a bit of Neville


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This has actually been an extremely decent show. Miles better than last week's piss poor effort.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



hou713 said:


> How do any of those shows appeal to smarks specifically? They're just targeting an older audience in general.


An adult show called Swerved? How does that not appeal to smarks?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Neville's gimmick is literally that of Bryan's, fight hard, look like a underdog & lose.
> 
> He'll eventually not just win but win a title.
> 
> Vince got a hard on for the guy, pyro & a cape? Vince is smelling money with Adrian.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hold up...

Was Daniel Bryan only in one segment tonight?

Not even in front of the live crowd?

Just a backstage segment with Kane?


Okay... That makes a lot of sense, Vince.

"We listen to the audience."

Suuuuuure.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth making himself feel at home in that recliner. :rollins


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I guess Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan are exclusive to SmackDown now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That is a chair fitting for a Champion!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Steiner Recliner


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :kobe No Bryan again?


Fuck, really?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I need that Seth shirt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Kane far too traumatized to come out with Rollins again.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hasn't there only been 2 WWE World Heavyweight Champions? So yes Seth you may be right.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How can Seth Rollins cash in if Sasha banks?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Can't use the RKO?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

I don't trust that Viper.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Hard earned victory? Seth Trollins strikes again.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

How can anyone not respect Rollins? Amazing heel IMO.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Quite"


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That one fan is trying way to hard.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Haydosgooner said:


> Hasn't there only been 2 WWE World Heavyweight Champions? So yes Seth you may be right.


Rollins is the 5th after Orton, Bryan, Cena, and Lesnar.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



ProtoKall said:


> I've been waiting for this match!!!! Tripping shit right now!


Yeah, it was a nice little slice of what to expect from their future bouts on PPV.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins is the Best...easily my fave on the mic and in the ring


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Let J&J Security handle your light work.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

...Thanks for clearing up your implication, Randy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Steiner Recliner


The big bad comfy booty relaxer!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins has gotten so much better on the mic, between his delivery and vocabulary.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins regularly makes me laugh, great talent


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins is like an evil emperor in that chair :rollins


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins is, again, killing it on the mic.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

LOL RKO BANNED


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth Rollins is so comfortable on the mic now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

What a Great stipulation!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Punt return imminent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The laugh
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

This one dude yelling is annoying me to no end.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

That laugh>


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

The punt is better than the RKO Seth.. now you are guaranteed to get a Punt.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Wow who said the RKO would be banded? I know I saw the post.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Punt is going to return


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

"Fine, but you're only allowed to use arm drags and hammer locks."


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Undertakerowns said:


> Seth Rollins is so comfortable on the mic now.


He's so comfortable in the ring right now as well


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins with dat dere rat bastard laugh and chillin' in his recliner like a boss. :rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Seth is the better man!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

And him sitting down in the chair like that and laying back was an amazing heel move.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Boba Fett said:


> Maybe so. But it was still a great match imo


yep but there is no way to consider them to have a bad match. it is about the level of great. they could done a 15 minutes match and it maybe would have been the best in ring this year. people in front of tv would sit there with open mouth cause they see neville offense first on big leagues


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

They can still get in the cage randy. Shoulda made it a hiac


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins makes suffering through this show worth it. Thanks, buddy. :rollins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Rollins is such a fantastic heel. Everything he does just wants to make you hate him. :mark:


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



NastyYaffa said:


> My friend just got to his hotel room from the show, he told me that top-5 biggest pops were:
> 
> 1. Bryan
> 2. Ambrose
> ...


My friend went there and Reigns was beloved.

just GTFO with your fucking friend posts. especially with bryan avy and sigs. noone's gonna believe you


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Just anotha victim


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Authority will interfere regardless of the cage. In fact I think the odds of interference actually increase when there is a cage match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*

Orton is an idiot. They can still interfere in a cage match. He should have just said the Authority was banned from ring side.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollins' laugh :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins

Best villain laugh ever :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton is Victim #1 .


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins just lying back in the recliner :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zico said:


> Rollins is such a fantastic heel. Everything he does just wants to make you hate him. :mark:


His mic work has been so good in this promo. :mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> An adult show called Swerved? How does that not appeal to smarks?


I'm pretty sure that's just a prank show since it's a Jeff Tremaine show that he called "the ultimate mash-up" of his brand of entertainment


I don't think that has anything to do with wrestling, why would that specifically appeal to smarks and not people in general?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Can someone tell Randy that you can get in or out of a steel cage easy.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Seth's laugh is GOAT.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



PhilThePain said:


> He's so comfortable in the ring right now as well


You were saying?


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

I knew Rollins would be the best thing to come out of the shield. Not that people didn't see it too.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

And that's that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Amber B said:


> The laugh
> :rollins
> :rollins
> :rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get out of there Seth!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mercury has been RKO at least 643732470973 times.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins may well have the greatest heel laugh of all time.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

this fuckin sucked. ut


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Fantastic heel work by Seth the entire show.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cole sounds bored a fuq


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a pretty good show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> Rollins' laugh :lmao :lmao :lmao





Amber B said:


> :rollins
> 
> Best villain laugh ever :lmao


Right. They should make it the beginning of this theme music a la Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

whose idea was the lazy boy? give them a fucking raise lol.

and randy's going to fucking punt the cunt. lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wank Pheasant said:


> My friend went there and Reigns was beloved.
> 
> just GTFO with your fucking friend posts. especially with bryan avy and sigs. noone's gonna believe you


Uhhhh... you're wrong.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Zayniac said:


> I don't trust that Viper.


Snakes, man, are a slippery bunch.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

All the show needs is more feuds and it would be great with Seth/Orton headlining the Main Event right now...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Decent-good show. Started off slow, but got much better throughout.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Surprisingly solid RAW tonight. No Bryan and no New Day (not that I care about them but they did just turn heel) was kind of dumb, but most of the matches and segments were okay at worst.


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Kabraxal said:


> Uhhhh... you're wrong.


so?

that nasty dude never gonna make any post other than bryan and people still fall for him and adore his posts. have fun sucking his dick


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Seth's entrance at ER as champion should involve J and J carrying him down to the ring in his Lazyboy, what a heel entrance that would be.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wank Pheasant said:


> so?
> 
> that nasty dude never gonna make any post other than bryan and people still fall for him and adore his posts. have fun sucking his dick


What in the hell are you ranting about?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wank Pheasant said:


> My friend went there and Reigns was beloved.
> 
> just GTFO with your fucking friend posts. especially with bryan avy and sigs. noone's gonna believe you


If Reigns was beloved we would not be hearing the stuff we did when he appeared.. His biggest pop was when he said bitch along with saying he would retire Show but before that they were chanting Thank you Show etc until he appeared. Reigns got a poor reaction at best but at least it is a reaction at all they need to capitalize it not by having him take on the same dude again (he as had like 4 singles feuds with 2 of them being Show).


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wank Pheasant said:


> so?
> 
> that nasty dude never gonna make any post other than bryan and people still fall for him and adore his posts. have fun sucking his dick


Why is your username wank pheasant? You do realise it basically means shit bird right?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Right. They should make it the beginning of this theme music a la Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Right. They should make it the beginning of this theme music a la Million Dollar Man.


That's a great idea!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent show actually. Great US Title match between Barrett and Cena, ended up being MOTN. However the show didn't rapidly decline or anything. There were a couple of things that sucked, like the Divas Battle Royal and that Reigns/Show segment, but everything else ranged from decent-very good. That Neville/Ziggler match was super fun, and so was Kane/Rollins for what it was. Crowd was hot and definitely a much better show than that pitiful effort last week. 

Solid stuff.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> yep but there is no way to consider them to have a bad match. it is about the level of great. they could done a 15 minutes match and it maybe would have been the best in ring this year. people in front of tv would sit there with open mouth cause they see neville offense first on big leagues


 Agreed on all points ^^^^ Maybe we will get a good 15 minute match between Neville and Ziggler in the future


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wasn't Wank Pheasant the sign that went semi viral describing Reigns in a bad way?


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Arthurgos said:


> If Reigns was beloved we would not be hearing the stuff we did when he appeared.. His biggest pop was when he said bitch along with saying he would retire Show but before that they were chanting Thank you Show etc until he appeared. Reigns got a poor reaction at best but at least it is a reaction at all they need to capitalize it not by having him take on the same dude again (he as had like 4 singles feuds with 2 of them being Show).


obviously it was a joke on nasty's post. pops that his friend apparently heard. he gets great reactions on non tv shows. it' just that the stupid tv audience trying to get themselves look like smarks.

you know why Philly won't get any ppvs anytime soon?


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Decent show actually. Great US Title match between Barrett and Cena, ended up being MOTN. However the show didn't rapidly decline or anything. There were a couple of things that sucked, like the Divas Battle Royal and that Reigns/Show segment, but everything else ranged from decent-very good. That Neville/Ziggler match was super fun, and so was Kane/Rollins for what it was. Crowd was hot and definitely a much better show than that pitiful effort last week.
> 
> Solid stuff.



aww.. what a great fun wrestling lovin fan. great bro.

everything reigns does sucks. i hear ya


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Any worries that things would continue to spiral downward after last week's lackluster episode are hereby soothed. Good show


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Decent show.I Don't know why, but I just can't get into tape delayed shows though


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Wasn't Wank Pheasant the sign that went semi viral describing Reigns in a bad way?


Yep that's the one.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

NasNYG567 said:


> Decent show.I Don't know why, but I just can't get into tape delayed shows though


Probably the hairdryers. It's what turns a lot of people off Smackdown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just don't read spoilers and the show is easier to enjoy.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

awesome raw anyone who says different is a goof 

raw starts off with a match(how shocking is that) cena BNB had a solid match

chain match random yes but still two dudes stiffing the fuck out of each other with a chain how can you go wrong 

speaking of still Harper/Dean HOLY SHIT MY BODY IS READY

Ziggler/Neville incredible DAT 450 OFF THE RAIL DAMN

team hell no semi reunion 

the Kane segments actually fucking ruled and the "match" with Seth was good stuff

steel cage/RKO banned fuck yes 

TLDR fuck the haters awesome well built raw


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Russian Chain Match? Does that mean the chain is from Russia?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wank Pheasant said:


> aww.. what a great fun wrestling lovin fan. great bro.
> 
> everything reigns does sucks. i hear ya


Yup. I hated his WM31 match with Lesnar too. You should see all my posts saying that much sucked. Same with his match with Bryan at Fastlane. And everything he did in The Shield. All of it sucked because of him. What a useless sack of shit he is.

>


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yup. I hated his WM31 match with Lesnar too. You should see all my posts saying that much sucked. Same with his match with Bryan at Fastlane. And everything he did in The Shield. All of it sucked because of him. What a useless sack of shit he is.
> 
> >


better. i respect someone if they just come out and flat out say they don't like Roman instead of stupid fucking i used to like him, he has potential etc like that fucking pussy Steve Austin


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wank Pheasant said:


> better. i respect someone if they just come out and flat out say they don't like Roman instead of stupid fucking i used to like him, he has potential etc like that fucking pussy Steve Austin


Agreed man. You're my new favorite poster.

Jesus, I just realized in I was so infuriated thinking about that awful Mania 31 main event, I wrote "much" instead of "match." Normally I'd edit it, but I'll just leave it as an example of how much that match fucking sucked.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Decent show actually. Great US Title match between Barrett and Cena, ended up being MOTN. However the show didn't rapidly decline or anything. There were a couple of things that sucked, like the Divas Battle Royal and that Reigns/Show segment, but everything else ranged from decent-very good. That Neville/Ziggler match was super fun, and so was Kane/Rollins for what it was. Crowd was hot and definitely a much better show than that pitiful effort last week.
> 
> Solid stuff.


What was wrong with the Reigns/Show section? They didn't have a match, Reigns mic work has improved a lot, & smarks got their little heart strings tickled watching Reigns get hurt while WWE just set up Show's retirement match since they just gave Reigns a reason to destroy him. What's so bad about that?


----------



## Wank Pheasant (Apr 9, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Agreed man. You're my new favorite poster.
> 
> Jesus, I just realized in I was so infuriated thinking about that awful Mania 31 main event, I wrote "much" instead of "match." Normally I'd edit it, but I'll just leave it as an example of how much that match fucking sucked.


it's a good match for me. as a spectacle it was glorious because it's unlike anything you've seen in WWE.

also can see why some dislike it. especially if they hate Reigns (imo him getting ass handed to Lesnar would have made people cheer more, but whatever)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Haven't cared for Ziggler lately but that brawl segment with Sheamus was nice, made him seem tougher than usual. Sheamus the Vanilla Midget Slayer slayin' it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> What was wrong with the Reigns/Show section? They didn't have a match, Reigns mic work has improved a lot, & smarks got their little heart strings tickled watching Reigns get hurt while WWE just set up Show's retirement match since they just gave Reigns a reason to destroy him. What's so bad about that?


Reigns' mic work, unfortunately, has not improved a lot. It hasn't improved at all. The whole promo had the same awful delivery Reigns gives, with the same material we've heard before. Big Show's promo was forgettable. The beat down was fine, but I'm so beyond being able to care about Big Show vs Roman Reigns that it would take a miracle to get me into it. 

As a whole the segment did nothing for me or the feud. It's not going to gain Reigns any sympathy points from those of us who (God forbid there's more than a few!) don't like Reigns. Only thing that will change that is improvement. To his credit, his in-ring work has been very slowly getting better. He still has ways to go, but you compare the last 3 months of singles matches he's had to any other point of his career, and you'll see he's gotten better. Promo wise though I haven't seen any improvement at all. He's tolerable in backstage sit-down style interviews, but regular backstage or in front of the crowd? Can only think of one good promo he's cut, and that's it.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yup. I hated his WM31 match with Lesnar too. You should see all my posts saying that much sucked. Same with his match with Bryan at Fastlane. And everything he did in The Shield. All of it sucked because of him. What a useless sack of shit he is.
> 
> >





#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns' mic work, unfortunately, has not improved a lot. It hasn't improved at all. The whole promo had the same awful delivery Reigns gives, with the same material we've heard before. Big Show's promo was forgettable. The beat down was fine, but I'm so beyond being able to care about Big Show vs Roman Reigns that it would take a miracle to get me into it.
> 
> As a whole the segment did nothing for me or the feud. It's not going to gain Reigns any sympathy points from those of us who (God forbid there's more than a few!) don't like Reigns. Only thing that will change that is improvement. To his credit, his in-ring work has been very slowly getting better. He still has ways to go, but you compare the last 3 months of singles matches he's had to any other point of his career, and you'll see he's gotten better. Promo wise though I haven't seen any improvement at all. He's tolerable in backstage sit-down style interviews, but regular backstage or in front of the crowd? Can only think of one good promo he's cut, and that's it.


His promo work isn't any worse than all the other mediocre guys in WWE right now. His ring work is good, his mic work is normal. Why should we continue to give him shit when there isn't any weakness he has that no other wrestler that we cut way more slack does? Can we at least make the best of this feud? I'm tired of everyone complaining about every little thing. It is what it is for now. No one likes a Big Show feud. We all heard each other the first time. Why must it be repeated on a post to post basis? Let's just try to stop trying not to be entertained, which is what most people on this site are doing. It would be so much better if we all just stopped trying to compare every feud or match to each other. I was once like you, but then I figured I either needed to get over myself, or stop watching.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Reigns cut a solid promo tonight, but i dont like him feuding The Big Show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> His promo work isn't any worse than all the other mediocre guys in WWE right now. His ring work is good, his mic work is normal. Why should we continue to give him shit when there isn't any weakness he has that no other wrestler that we cut way more slack does? Can we at least make the best of this feud? I'm tired of everyone complaining about every little thing. It is what it is for now. No one likes a Big Show feud. We all heard each other the first time. Why must it be repeated on a post to post basis? Let's just try to stop trying not to be entertained, which is what most people on this site are doing. It would be so much better if we all just stopped trying to compare every feud or match to each other. I was once like you, but then I figured I either needed to get over myself, or stop watching.


Reigns' ring work is still below average, his mic work is horrible. The "mediocre" mic workers are still a step above him. I'd put mostly everyone on the roster above him on the mic except maybe Cesaro off the top of my head. I'd have to go through the whole roster, which I don't feel like doing. We continue to "give him shit" because he does have weaknesses that not everyone else has. He has weaknesses that no one else pushed in the main event has. Everyone else at least has some strength, either they're good on the mic or good in the ring. He's neither. He has a ton of weaknesses, but if he wasn't featured so much that would be fine. If he wasn't treated as a big star, and allowed to improve in the mid-card, not the main event, then there wouldn't be these constant criticisms. It's not even so much it's a Big Show feud at this point, because his work, while not spectacular, has been better than Reigns' to this point.

All this being said, if you'll notice, I praised the show as a whole and did enjoy it as a whole. So what if I pointed out a couple of points I thought sucked? It wasn't just the Reigns segment either. It seems like you're just another butt-hurt Reigns fan who can't handle that someone doesn't think the guy is "all that" right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Agreed man. You're my new favorite poster.
> 
> Jesus, I just realized in I was so infuriated thinking about that awful Mania 31 main event, I wrote "much" instead of "match." Normally I'd edit it, but I'll just leave it as an example of how much that match fucking sucked.


There are people who liked that match for more than a good laugh?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> There are people who liked that match for more than a good laugh?


That match was fucking great and exciting, everybody was praising it, except some neckbeards Reigns haters, of course.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I just wanna say that this Fandango face turn should've happen 2 years ago.

He could've been a 1 time IC Champion by now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> That match was fucking great and exciting, everybody was praising it, except some neckbeards Reigns haters, of course.


Hey, I've said it was entertaining before, but it was not a great match. The only reason it was the second best match on the show is because so many of the other matches featured part timers.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Hey, I've said it was entertaining before, but it was not a great match. The only reason it was the second best match on the show is because so many of the other matches featured part timers.


I get that there's people that don't like this kind of matches. But the match was fucking epic and brutal, i got goosebumps watching it, not only it was the best match of WM, it was the best match of the year so far IMO.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Missed the first couple hours or raw. Did Wyatt begin a new feud?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns' ring work is still below average, his mic work is horrible. The "mediocre" mic workers are still a step above him. I'd put mostly everyone on the roster above him on the mic except maybe Cesaro off the top of my head. I'd have to go through the whole roster, which I don't feel like doing. We continue to "give him shit" because he does have weaknesses that not everyone else has. He has weaknesses that no one else pushed in the main event has. Everyone else at least has some strength, either they're good on the mic or good in the ring. He's neither. He has a ton of weaknesses, but if he wasn't featured so much that would be fine. If he wasn't treated as a big star, and allowed to improve in the mid-card, not the main event, then there wouldn't be these constant criticisms. It's not even so much it's a Big Show feud at this point, because his work, while not spectacular, has been better than Reigns' to this point.
> 
> All this being said, if you'll notice, I praised the show as a whole and did enjoy it as a whole. So what if I pointed out a couple of points I thought sucked? It wasn't just the Reigns segment either. It seems like you're just another butt-hurt Reigns fan who can't handle that someone doesn't think the guy is "all that" right now.


Dude, Mania is over. Let it go. Rollins is champ, Orton is challenging, Reigns isn't even in the title picture anymore, & he's back to feuding with the most boring guy on the roster, so why are you still so salty? 

Reigns is good in the ring. Virtually no one questioned that until the Rumble, so that argument is obsolete. What makes him so bad? The fact that he executes all his moves very well, that his athleticism is excellent, that he's one of the best sellers in WWE right now? What do you want him to do, take some gymnastics classes to learn moonsaulting & back flipping because that's REAL wrestling right?

Look, there isn't a single argument you've made against Reigns that I haven't made before. I've been where you are on Reigns & actually much worse. So I'm not some little fanboy coming here trying to defend my "hero". I get a feeling like you have this attitude where every Reigns match that comes around, you're thinking "what is he going to fuck up next?", instead of seeing if he's actually as bad as we've been conditioned to think he is.

That was a solid promo. It's funny because people like you keep saying they'll stop shitting on him if he improves. But then you all always say he didn't improve when he improves so you don't have to stop shitting on him. Opinions like yours become more irrational everyday. The man has literally been here for 4 years & is keeping up with all these guys who started doing this at 15, 16, 17 years old. Do you think Rollins was as good as Reigns is 4 years after he started wrestling? Hell no. Reigns is doing EXTREMELY well for someone with as little wrestling experience as he has. And this whole push idea got all you smarks' panties in a twist when in actuality, where is this rocket push of which you speak? Where is this Cena 2.0? He got a 5 month+ feud with Big Show, & won the Rumble. Ooh such a burial of everyone else. Such a Cena 2.0. Lmao no :lol Anyone can do that. And if you want to hold superman booking against him, you can't go much lower in WWE than jobbing to Big Slow, so if he won the majority of those matches, so what? 

If people didn't irrationally shit on Reigns 24/7 about things that either happened in the past, or that are a matter of personal opinion, then we wouldn't be here now would we. Hell Rollins cheated on his Fiancée & had a nude scandal & everyone swept that under the rug. Reigns literally breathes & y'all still have some criticism for that (I'm not even exaggerating. Y'all literally criticize his breathing). If you weren't here shitting on Reigns for stupid stuff, then I wouldn't be here defending him. Which one would be a happier environment? One where we all shit on everything a person does, or one where we all just stay positive & support our favorites?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> Missed the first couple hours or raw. Did Wyatt begin a new feud?


He cut another promo but again didn't reveal who he's speaking to. He pretty much went on about fear being stronger than love.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok a few things that did stood out to me from tonight's RAW was Paige's ovation with an emphasis on her winning the Battle Royale. And then Naomi's heel turn right after the match. That was pretty cool. Naomi had a nice backstage promo as well. I'm just confused if she will continue to come out with the Usos from here on out. Roman Reigns promo felt natural this time and it was decent. Not liking his feud with Big Show but the attack after was nice. Did Fandango turned face? I guess so. Sucks that Neville lost cleanly to Ziggler. I feel like only heels don't really lose when they first debut. Sheamus coming out to attack Ziggler must be leading to a feud. 

Things I didn't like were Orton defeating the Tag Team champs by himself. Great way to bury them. Ascension looking like a joke of a team already. Dean Ambrose is going to feud with Luke Harper now? Both of them dress exactly the same in the ring. Don't care about the angle with Kane. Don't hate the Miz/Mizdow thing and Cena's Open Challenge although it is predictable as hell. Overall, average show. Better than last week.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wwe comes to the UK twice a year and they put on this shit, glad I didn't go


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I swear wwe doesn't know how to book. Why would you have one person beat your tag champs? 

It didn't make Randy look good, all it did was make the entirety of the tag team division look awful.


----------



## ajktco (Mar 14, 2010)

What an experience. Went there live and was on camera for most of the show. Highlight:

Bad news Barrett pop was massive

When they announced the Russian chain match there was also a "what is that" chant which I'm not sure was in the show

The atmosphere in the arena was incredible

Big Show got a very loud "you fat bastard" chant which probably got edited out

Roman reigns was a lot more over than it appeared on TV

Dolph ziggler and Neville was also very good. Duel chants for the win


The end segment was ok although the crowd was pretty much dead for the whole thing. 

The dark match was a 6 man tag

Bryan, ziggler, ambrose v harper, big show and sheamus. 

Very loud "who ate all the pies" chant at show with a "eat some salad" 

Downside was not seeing Daniel Bryan till the end. Why advertise an IC match at a ppv with no build. 

Overall was a great experience 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

ajktco said:


> What an experience. Went there live and was on camera for most of the show. Highlight:
> 
> Bad news Barrett pop was massive
> 
> ...


We were able to hear those chants very clearly :lol. Thats cool about Reigns, it came across as a mixed reaction on tv and more favorable for him towards the end.

You didnt mention the Fandango part, looks like that got close to the biggest reaction of the night. Seemed like a fun show to be it, shows are always nice when the crowds are as lively as you guys were last night. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It was an ok episode

- So Naomi is now the biggest heel in the company, lel. She still sucks, tho.
- Poor Cena with all those boos. And the match was the most boring out of he's last 3 US title matches. I cant get what ppl see in Barrett. And a chain match from out of nowhere? Well, ok, dont care.
- Crowd failed Big Shows face turn. Sad.
- I like what they're doing with Kane. Not sure why like it, but it's just seems interesting.
- Nikki and Summer with dat slutty dresses. Best par of the show.
- Some x-division action and than Sheames. I feel sorry for Ziggler, he's doing the same thing for years, but for whatever reason doesn't get pushes like Bryan. Go Ziggler! 
- Main event segment just didn't give me a feeling of main event. BigShow-Roman segment was kinda bigger. 
- As much as I like Bray Wyatt, kayfabe wise he's a loser and this promos are pointles since he's challanging someone like he did with Taker where he lost. Bray needs a big win if WWE still sees him as a main eventer.
- WWE did it right with Fandango.


----------



## ajktco (Mar 14, 2010)

How could I forget about Fandango..

Well we started it when he came out to his now old music. And had no idea it was coming so that is what made it quite something 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

The show was awesome while being there live, how did the crowd sound on TV? Was so loud in the arena.
There was a mother with two 7 year old kids in front of us and she started staring when we were saying certain chants but then the whole arena was doing "you fat bastard" so hilarious.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Boba Fett said:


> Agreed on all points ^^^^ Maybe we will get a good 15 minute match between Neville and Ziggler in the future


i am pretty sure we will get. that is the reason why wwe did not viewed it on raw to keep it for a ppv or some more important stuff.
Sorry: i was just unhappy with the match because it had the chance to turn me feelings about last raw. from bad with some good moments to i was happy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> I get that there's people that don't like this kind of matches. But the match was fucking epic and brutal, i got goosebumps watching it, not only it was the best match of WM, it was the best match of the year so far IMO.


_Now_ you're just sucking Reigns' dick.

The RR triple threat was better, Rollins/Orton at WM was better, and Bryan/Ziggler from RAW after mania was better.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I enjoyed the show, the 3 hours flew by for once. The crowd were the real MVPs- really enthusiastic, but not as obnoxious as some of the smarky crowds have been. The post-Mania crowd actually started a "we are awesome" chant FFS.

Cena played to the crowd well. I'm not British, but I'd love to see Wrestlemania in London one day. With the decreasing focus on PPVs now with the Network, are big international shows more possible?

Cena vs. Barrett was very predictable. I noticed a sign in the crowd saying, "Springboard stunner was a botch", I've seen that notion a few times now, I'm going to need to watch that Mania match again.

Paige winning was a shocker though, seemed like everything was pointed towards Nikki vs. Naomi. Now, Paige may be written out, which would allow Naomi to get the shot anyway, but now she's a heel. I don't know, triple threat?

If I was in charge of creative, I'd put at least a 12 month ban on booking handicap matches. Can't they be a tad more, umm, creative?

Kane was great all Raw. I might be a bit biased because I've never lumped him in with Big Show as a channel changer, always liked him. His facial expressions and body language were money, I hope this is the start of a masked face run to finish off his career.

I never got the appeal of Fandango. A catchy theme tune, but as a wrestler... eh. He's fundamentally a good wrestler, I don't know, the gimmick just bores me. At least London liked it.

I missed most of the Reigns/Show segment. The key spot of Reigns getting slammed was replayed about 10 times though, so no great loss.

I really like Neville- not his name, but everything else about him. The presentation of him beats the hell out of NXT. Even as a major long reigning champion, he never looked like a star like Zayn, Owens and Balor do. Everything about this few weeks on Raw has changed that. One thing though- they have to give him wins though. They've established that he has flashy moves and can hang with the top guys, but if he keeps coming out on the losing end, he'll lose credibility first.

Seth Rollins is so fantastic as a smarmy heel. A TV report referred to him as the King Joffrey of WWE, and I can't think of a better comparison. In a lesser character's hands, that would have been a bit of a flat ending to Raw, but Seth made it compelling.

Overall, I've enjoyed Raw a lot since Mania. The additions of Neville, Kalisto, and Cena's US Challenge make the whole show seem fresh and important. It wasn't until I started recapping the show that I realised what a tiny role Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose played, only a couple of minutes apiece, but I didn't mind.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW FROM LONDON 13/4/15 **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Wank Pheasant said:


> My friend went there and Reigns was beloved.
> 
> just GTFO with your fucking friend posts. especially with bryan avy and sigs. noone's gonna believe you


Okay then...


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone else find it strange that they used Rollins' old version of his theme in his entrance?

i.e. this one:






And then played his current one after he won.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh average for me.

Awesome crowd adds so much to it, solid Cena vs Barrett match.

Dat pop for Paige. :mark:

Neville vs Ziggler was good.

And Seth is such a solid heel.

Otherwise not much to get excited about for me.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Favourite bit of commentary of the night from Maggle -

"Miz, blind siding Mizdow right up his alley".


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone notice Zigger's "the people in the back can hear you" hint when they cheered him?

Good things!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So I loved it, I was next to the ring, away from the cameras sadly... Plus im small -.- BUT the crowd rocked it, I couldnt hear most of the superstars talk.
I found Reigns still annoying, I didnt like how they put Neville and Dolph together because I like them both but I really was chanting loud for Ziggler, even the guys next to me were asking wth I was doing... Im just a big fan!
But that match was great, the fight was interesting, I didnt know who was going to win but im glad my baby won.

Then I loved how Cena just makes the UK seem amazing, which tbh it is, we arent scared to chant whatever we feel like, the match was great too, they both seemed like they really enjoyed it, and they let Barret jump out a few times, and pin Cena just before 3 seconds hit.

I will be travelling to Glasgow next time, depends on how WWE goes theses next few months, sometimes I like it, sometimes I just think why am I even bothering.

Lastly I got a selfie with Eden, not great as she was rushing off from the ring and I look quite meh but she looks amazing!

SO anyway 7/10.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Liked RAW. One of the best crowds of the year. They focused on putting the talent over rather than chanting "we are awesome". 

Naomi was good. She could be one of the best heels in the company if she can pull off a stereotypical ghetto women-persona: Loud and obnoxious.

I liked Reigns' promo. Still developing, but looked much better.

In the beginning of his match Cena got "you can't wrestle" chant and later the crowd chanted "this is awesome". Just sayin' :cena2

Ziggler vs Neville was the match of the night. Neville has been impressive so far (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat reaction for the GOAT :mark:


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

I love the brilliant insight from Twitter scrolling across the bottom of the screen.

"John Cena vs. Rusev for the USA Championship at #ExtremeRules in a Russian chain match. That is very interesting #WWE #RAW "

"Another brutal Rusev/Cena brawl, sounds good! #ExtremeRules #RAW London #RAW "

Incredibly informative, thank you. This WWE/Twitter partnership can't die soon enough. And hash tags are stupid.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

one of the best things from raw was that fandango face turn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> So I loved it, I was next to the ring, away from the cameras sadly... Plus im small -.- BUT the crowd rocked it, I couldnt hear most of the superstars talk.
> I found Reigns still annoying, I didnt like how they put Neville and Dolph together because I like them both but I really was chanting loud for Ziggler, even the guys next to me were asking wth I was doing... Im just a big fan!
> But that match was great, the fight was interesting, I didnt know who was going to win but im glad my baby won.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it. (Y) Too bad they kept you off tv, maybe next time because it sounds like you had great seats.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Highlight of the night for me.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Wasn't sure whether it was worth watching after how atrocious last week's show was, plus the fact that it was taped, but I'm really glad I did. My personal high points were Paige winning (after I had been expecting Naomi to win all week) and Ziggler/Neville.

That 450 from Neville tho :lenny


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dat reaction for the GOAT :mark:



:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Dude, Mania is over. Let it go. Rollins is champ, Orton is challenging, Reigns isn't even in the title picture anymore, & he's back to feuding with the most boring guy on the roster, so why are you still so salty?
> 
> Reigns is good in the ring. Virtually no one questioned that until the Rumble, so that argument is obsolete. What makes him so bad? The fact that he executes all his moves very well, that his athleticism is excellent, that he's one of the best sellers in WWE right now? What do you want him to do, take some gymnastics classes to learn moonsaulting & back flipping because that's REAL wrestling right?
> 
> ...


:lmao

I've pretty much said everything that needs to be said. Last thing I'll add is Reigns' issues in the ring have more to do with psychology than anything he does physically, although the fact the majority of his matches include are taken up by 90% clotheslines and punches doesn't help things. Also he gets gassed more than most others, which doesn't bode well for him being in the main event.

As far as the rest of the post, when he actually does show improvement on the mic, I'll mention it. And that doesn't mean he cuts one good promo three months from now, that means he consistently shows he's better than he was last year. I have yet to see that. Anyway, not going to continue this because it's all a matter of opinion anyway and you've clearly made up your mind. And the only person who can change my mind is Reigns himself, and I hope he does.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I enjoyed the show, the 3 hours flew by for once. The crowd were the real MVPs- really enthusiastic, but not as obnoxious as some of the smarky crowds have been. The post-Mania crowd actually started a "we are awesome" chant FFS.
> 
> Cena played to the crowd well. I'm not British, but I'd love to see Wrestlemania in London one day. With the decreasing focus on PPVs now with the Network, are big international shows more possible?
> 
> ...


Predictable? Not everyday someone kicks out of an AA or a Bullhammer and the match wasn't a complete butt kicking by Cena for once.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, a great Raw, I know I am the only one who thinks this way, but more power for me. Barrett/Cena, Ziggler/Neville(That 450º was SICK) and Orton/Tag Champs were very good matches. Also, Reigns/Show segment was great, and that was difficult to set up(Actually, I think Big Show ease the reaction Reigns' was originally getting, seemed like the massive boos translated into a slighty positive reaction, I liked it).

And Extreme Rules seems ok with the addition of Ambrose/Harper and the Steel Cage Match. 

Also, Seth Rollins is a great performer, I always thought he will be limited in WWE when I saw him on ROH, he just wrestled all right and never stood-up as a performer. But boy oh boy is this guy has evolved.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. (Y) Too bad they kept you off tv, maybe next time because it sounds like you had great seats.












I did, just they use the left had side to have the camera men and thats where I was, ahah! Next time we will make sure to go on the right hand side. Either way it was amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I did, just they use the left had side to have the camera men and thats where I was, ahah! Next time we will make sure to go on the right hand side. Either way it was amazing.


Damn! Those are great seats. I applaud your pic choice as well! :clap


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

Usually it takes me 3 days to watch a RAW. I manage 40 mins then need to switch to something else. The only time tonight I felt any sense of dragging was during the Ryback match and I'm not holding any blame on those two.

This was a GREAT Raw. Why can't it be this good every week? They need to go to London more than twice a year. Or maybe just book it this well. But a rowdy crowd make the show so much better. Extreme Rules in Chicago is going to be awesome!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> i am pretty sure we will get. that is the reason why wwe did not viewed it on raw to keep it for a ppv or some more important stuff.
> Sorry: i was just unhappy with the match because it had the chance to turn me feelings about last raw. from bad with some good moments to i was happy.


That's true they are probably saving that match for a ppv like you said. 

it's cool,It happens sometimes :smile2:


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm glad some who watched enjoyed it & that those who attended had a great time as well. The rowdy crowd really help the show move along & make it more entertaining than a bunch of Kiddiewinkles & their parents who sit on their hands for Three hours. 

But IMHO, that show was just average. It's come to something when I'm x30ing a UK Raw.

It's not a recent thing, for a long time viewer like me who ebbs in & out of the product, they've actually been 'playing it safe' like this since 2007, but during that period you had guys like HBK, Ric Flair, Punk & Edge, who where genuine megastars, were over & could ad lib, therefore could cover the dull as dishwater booking. But as all have have slowly disappeared off the scene, the creative complacency can't be hidden & you've got a roster full of inexperienced guys who really need creative to be shit-hot. I mean you have Cena cutting the same ''Wrestle-Mania deserves london'' promo he's been doing for Three years at a UK Raw or UK live show when the crowd are giving him heat. 

Look at Daniel Bryan, one of the few megastars they have who can ad lib promos & work the crowd, & he wasn't in a match tonight, he didn't even come out & cut a promo, instead he had a 30 second backstage segment with Kane. 

It's just scary to see how lazy WWE has gotten as of late. 

It's arrogant complacency, that's the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> I'm glad some who watched enjoyed it & that those who attended had a great time as well. The rowdy crowd really help the show move along & make it more entertaining than a bunch of Kiddiewinkles & their parents who sit on their hands for Three hours.
> 
> But IMHO, that show was just average. It's come to something when I'm x30ing a UK Raw.


Agree. This is what I thought when I was there. I was having a good time but also thinking how shit this is going to translate to tv, especially all those quick matches around the middle of the show, and how they had Barrett and Neville lose, they tried their best to kill the crowd, honestly we did well to keep a decent atmosphere going.



QuietInRealLife said:


> Look at Daniel Bryan, one of the few megastars they have who can ad lib promos & work the crowd, & he wasn't in a match tonight, he didn't even come out & cut a promo, instead he had a 30 second backstage segment with Kane.


He was in the dark main event and got the pop of the night lol, gg vince.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ajktco said:


> What an experience. Went there live and was on camera for most of the show. Highlight:
> 
> Bad news Barrett pop was massive
> 
> ...


Good 



Morrison17 said:


> It was an ok episode
> 
> -* So Naomi is now the biggest heel in the company, lel. She still sucks, tho. *
> - Poor Cena with all those boos. And the match was the most boring out of he's last 3 US title matches. I cant get what ppl see in Barrett. And a chain match from out of nowhere? Well, ok, dont care.
> ...


How dare you! Can't you see she's sexy?



Jerichoholic274 said:


> _Now_ you're just sucking Reigns' dick.
> 
> The RR triple threat was better, Rollins/Orton at WM was better, and Bryan/Ziggler from RAW after mania was better.


:lol Lmao dude. No. That match was EPIC! It actually looked like a real fight. If that didn't make you happy, then I don't know what will.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ziggler/Neville. Outstanding.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Great show with a great crowd with a huge enthusiasm for chanting "WOO!" every time the lights went out. 
:bo


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. (Y) Too bad they kept you off tv, maybe next time because it sounds like you had great seats.


My only issue with the show (TV) is how much they edited it. The pop for Paige was 10x louder, Reigns' boos were 10x louder, you get the picture.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

They edited Big Show climbing off the taxi, in reality it took him about 2 minutes to slowly waddle his way off it, the crowd was going "Ohhhhhh" and then "Waheyyy" when he finally got off, all edited out ffs!


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Dell said:


> They edited Big Show climbing off the taxi, in reality it took him about 2 minutes to slowly waddle his way off it, the crowd was going "Ohhhhhh" and then "Waheyyy" when he finally got off, all edited out ffs!


Honestly they didn't need to edit it. Most of the show consisted of relevant chants at loud volumes, and Reigns received a positive reception after his promo so if anything, coming out to boos and leaving with cheers would look better IMO. Also, the crowd reacting to Big Show trying to get off the car was comical (I wish they kept it in). :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> My only issue with the show (TV) is how much they edited it. The pop for Paige was 10x louder, Reigns' boos were 10x louder, you get the picture.


That's what I assumed. A shame they have to alter reality because their pets dont get their desired reaction.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's what I assumed. A shame they have to alter reality because their pets dont get their desired reaction.


Even Fandango and Kane got massive reactions during their face-turns (Kane's slight turn).


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Better RAW than last week with plenty of things to enjoy particularly that short but sweet match between Neville & Ziggler. 

My thoughts on the stipulations

Banning the RKO... great idea.

Cage match... when pretty much every single cage match has interference. Dumb

Ban the authority from ringside. Apex predator my ass! :lol


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Boba Fett said:


> That's true they are probably saving that match for a ppv like you said.
> 
> it's cool,It happens sometimes :smile2:


and it even does not need to be neville vs ziggi. So due to the fact i actually saw the neville-balor and i thought it was really great. i started to informe about match ratings and got the knowledge it is about ranked highest in the year. understand now why i love the nxt thing so much. some of their performers are crazy good and actually showed it. i am stupid austrian and misvalued it and did not thought about so much because wwe is big league. neville showed nearly his half offense in wwe and it is clear that this part of his skills is great. balor will be maybe more awesome in ring because of his , dumb shit i just like him a little bit more. 

i felt sorry about neville gimmick. "The man that gravity forgot" - i thought this sentence is bullshit. This was everything no personality. Then he entered with his cape. he looks great. gets off his cape. his body is really well trained and he does not look not strong enough because of size. He seems to enjoy it. Enters the ring and the rest is the beginning story. So WWe did a shit to promote him. maybe not bad at all because why everybody has to talk. but so he has no gimmick so he did so far by making the enjoyment of being great in ring. you can see it by the first look.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's what you get if you google him in austria first by typing : neville wwe
Suchergebnisse (Found by search-tried to translete myself)
Neville | WWE.com
www.wwe.com/superstars/neville
Diese Seite übersetzen (translate this page)
03.04.2015 - You don't receive a nickname like “The Man That Gravity Forgot” by being ordinary. And British-born athlete Neville is anything but ordinary.
--------------------------------------------------------------
So i come back what i first said. i wanted a 15 min match and i would be happy with raw. why not? neville is from uk. so it would be a cool place for a first cool match. Even cena said that show said london deseved wm, in front of him beating wade, what was done good by winning paige, who was just there for them because she is more away for movie. Give the uk crowd neville. he would get great reactions , bla bla.

London deserves wm but not a good idea for a first great long neville match. does not mean that i even think that he had to win.

the picture refers to my reply


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Banning someone is just as worthelss as we have also seen a thousand times. They will just bring in someone else, see Big Show's debut.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> and it even does not need to be neville vs ziggi. So due to the fact i actually saw the neville-balor and i thought it was really great. i started to informe about match ratings and got the knowledge it is about ranked highest in the year. understand now why i love the nxt thing so much. some of their performers are crazy good and actually showed it. i am stupid austrian and misvalued it and did not thought about so much because wwe is big league. neville showed nearly his half offense in wwe and it is clear that this part of his skills is great. balor will be maybe more awesome in ring because of his , dumb shit i just like him a little bit more.
> 
> i felt sorry about neville gimmick. "The man that gravity forgot" - i thought this sentence is bullshit. This was everything no personality. Then he entered with his cape. he looks great. gets off his cape. his body is really well trained and he does not look not strong enough because of size. He seems to enjoy it. Enters the ring and the rest is the beginning story. So WWe did a shit to promote him. maybe not bad at all because why everybody has to talk. but so he has no gimmick so he did so far by making the enjoyment of being great in ring. you can see it by the first look.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I would not be surprised if London eventually gets a Wrestlemania in the near future,the crowds in London are always crazy and they always make the show more interesting... well they do to me anyways haha.

I think the direction they are taking with Neville is interesting the last two weeks he has fought WWE World Heavyweight Champion and then last night he had a good match with Ziggler. Call me crazy but Neville is one of my favorites to win Money in the Bank


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Boba Fett said:


> I would not be surprised if London eventually gets a Wrestlemania in the near future,the crowds in London are always crazy and they always make the show more interesting... well they do to me anyways haha.
> 
> I think the direction they are taking with Neville is interesting the last two weeks he has fought WWE World Heavyweight Champion and then last night he had a good match with Ziggler. Call me crazy but Neville is one of my favorites to win Money in the Bank


as well as we are still in raw general thread. What did the crowd sayd to cena, said a lot but there was funny bad stuff in my mind. and when big show hit reigns, i think i am wrong but did the crowd said :use the taxi?

i do not think wm goes out us. would start with a ppv. people in usa would not feel happy about it. i am not us but i think there are enough cities to go there.

Further: you atl. Playoffs start. good look. my spurs started to get in shape past weeks. but i would never mind if it is warrios to win in the west this year. in the east now bulls fan. not so much before. like the way of tibs defense. love guys like noah, gibson and butler which are my current favorite nba players by in game personality. for sure are there others as great too. but in their special case it is was makes them mostly great and it is because tibs knows to get player there if they or ok guys. pops was alone godfather of this before.
atl also seems to get the right view how to work a winning team. that does not mean they gotta win the title but they are a tough squad and play to their talent.

my favorite all time hawks. felt so good for them to get champ with spurs.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



luckyfri said:


> as well as we are still in raw general thread. What did the crowd sayd to cena, said a lot but there was funny bad stuff in my mind. and when big show hit reigns, i think i am wrong but did the crowd said :use the taxi?
> 
> i do not think wm goes out us. would start with a ppv. people in usa would not feel happy about it. i am not us but i think there are enough cities to go there.
> 
> ...


I missed the Cena segment,i'll go look for it on Youtube in a moment. 
I believe the crowd did say use the Taxi 

I'd love to see a Spurs - Hawks or Golden State - Hawks Nba Finals. That being said Atlanta actually has to get to the finals and i would never bet against the Spurs


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Big Dog said:


> Predictable? Not everyday someone kicks out of an AA or a Bullhammer and the match wasn't a complete butt kicking by Cena for once.


Cena vs. Barrett was a pretty good match, but it was obvious they'd give Barrett a tad more shine than usual, being in the UK, so I wasn't really surprised by the AA kickout. And I couldn't buy any near fall of Barrett's because of the ongoing Cena vs. Rusev feud.

That last bit is just symptomatic of the Cena open challenges overall though. It's a good way to give Cena fresh opponents and make the US title seem important. However, having him feud with someone else in the midst of it, and that someone being the former US champ, kills any suspense of the challengers. I hope they shake things up after Extreme Rules. Have Cena start a feud as a result of the open challenge, or have whoever he's feuding with cost him the title on Raw.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Was at summerslam 92 at Wembley - great great day


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Last time they went, most of the reactions weren't edited, and they haven't been editing Reigns' reactions on Smackdown, so I doubt it unless it's completely malicious like the Divas chants from the RAW after Mania.*


Ehhhh last time they edited almost everything, including switching "CM Punk" chants entirely with "You suck!". I mean I don't stand for CM Punk chants but dear god it was cringy.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

The Anoai family must be angry about Roman's injury.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw from London (4/13) Discussion Thread (NO SPOILERS)*



carrotydragon said:


> Ehhhh last time they edited almost everything, including switching "CM Punk" chants entirely with "You suck!". I mean I don't stand for CM Punk chants but dear god it was cringy.


There were also Punk chants towards Ryback in the section of crowd i was close to which I don't think could be heard on TV, maybe they weren't loud enough it is hard to tell when you are in the arena.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I really wish that they would change the look of the set abit though, they reuse it every 6 months, it really gets boring and hopefully now the taxi has been hit, they will change it up abit?

PLEASE WWE?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously, this cliché Raw setup is getting old. If they're modifying the setup for every country, why not have a poutine stand on the ramp when they visit us in May?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is anybody else tired of the car and telephone booth?


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Couldn't find a Smackdown discussion so putting this here...

Watching Michael Cole's stupid fucking face sing along to Fandango's music made me throw up a little inside. Also, on another note, bringing back Fandango and Adam Rose and seemingly giving Fandango a face turn WTF? I haven't seen him do anything noteworthy on TV for ages why should I care.

So irritated right now!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Smackdown thread is pinned also.


----------

